# 30 Day Praise Report Challenge



## newgrowth15

For the next 30 days, I am going to give God praise for something in my life.  Sometimes I can get so bogged down with the things that are not going right, that I forget to thank and praise God for the things that are going right.  I want to remember to be thankful for even the smallest blessings.

Feel free to join this challenge if you are so inspired. There are no hard and fast rules. Just post something praise worthy everyday for the next 30 days.  Keep your eyes and ears open for the transformation headed in your direction.


----------



## newgrowth15

Day 1

I praise God for the healing work he is doing in my mom, who has been battling various illnesses most of her life.


----------



## newgrowth15

Day 2

I praise God for the quiet time He allows me to spend with Him on a daily basis reflecting on His word and on His love.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

I'm in! Thanks for this!!!

Day 1 (Yesterday):

I praise GOD for blessing us with little Austin's new school. It fell in our laps seemingly haphazardly. It is free. It is EXCELLENT!!! I'm so datgum grateful I could screeeeeaaaam! Thank you, Father!!!


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

Day 2
Thank you for hope and for partnership. My old dreams seem to be dying, and that HURTS. But the silver lining is very apparent. Please help me to stay hopeful. Please help me to get it together while I have help. Thank you for family, Father!


----------



## newgrowth15

@YvetteWithJoy, welcome.  Where two or more are gathered, Jesus is here with us.  Make room girl, the blessings are about to flow on us.


----------



## Jphillips

Day 1
I am thankful to God for His provision and my new career!


----------



## newgrowth15

Welcome @Jphillips.  Get ready for God to pour out His blessings upon you because you are taking the time to recognize His hand at work in your life.


----------



## newgrowth15

Day 3

I praise God for sleep.  I was finally able to get a good night's rest.  Sometimes I fail to recognize the intangible blessings in my life, until they are missing.  So I am thankful for those blessings I take for granted, like sleep.


----------



## Jphillips

Day 2
I praise God for traveling grace and for providing me with favor with employers.


----------



## HappywithJC723

Day 1 (Sunday)- 

I'm thankful that the Lord has blessed me to be able to watch my daughter sing,  laugh and enjoy herself in church. She was born at 28 weeks, 1lb 6oz and it's beautiful to watch her at 2 years old. I teared up yesterday in church just watching her. 

Day 2 (Yesterday)- 

I'm thankful for my husband having the night off last night and being able to spend time/reconnect with him. 

Day 3- 

I'm thankful for the opportunity to be a stay at home mom with my daughter.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

Day 3

Praise God for teaching me how to let go, seek peace, and to more and more live out that truth that "the joy of the Lord is your strength." Thank You for helping me understand that it's the joy _of the Lord_ versus the joy of money, or marriage, right treatment, etc. 

Thank You for giving me a legitimate option to have peace that passes understanding without that being any kind of naïveté. That is incredibly powerful, and a mighty tool and defense in a sometimes crazy world. Thank you for these mechanisms for genuinely overcoming, and in healthy ways to boot. We have gratitude, and we don't mind praising and honoring our Creator!


----------



## newgrowth15

Welcome @HappywithJC723.  The more grateful we are, the more God blesses us.  My daughter was a preemie too.  The doctors gave me all kinds of negative reports about what she wouldn't be able to do.  But God...  She's 30 now, a college graduate, married and in her own home. Praise God one more time.  Enjoy your daughter. She will grow up so fast.


----------



## HappywithJC723

newgrowth15 said:


> Welcome @HappywithJC723.  The more grateful we are, the more God blesses us.  My daughter was a preemie too.  The doctors gave me all kinds of negative reports about what she wouldn't be able to do.  But God...  She's 30 now, a college graduate, married and in her own home. Praise God one more time.  Enjoy your daughter. She will grow up so fast.



Thank you. Your testimony about your daughter made me smile. We serve a good and mighty God!


----------



## Jphillips

I praise God for my new career and for providing me with the peace that surpasses all understanding as I seek to keep my mind stayed on Him.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

Day 4

I praise God for the support I receive in my life. It's abundant and keeps me afloat, even while it's imperfect. Yesterday my mom, husband, brother, father, and women here at LHCF gave me so much support and love! People caring about people: It's tremendously amazing and keeps the world going. I'm so grateful to know giving, loving, helping people!!! THANK YOU!!!


----------



## newgrowth15

Day 4

I am thankful to God that even when I'm late, He's right on time.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

newgrowth15 said:


> Day 4
> 
> I am thankful to God that even when I'm late, He's right on time.


----------



## newgrowth15

Day 5

I praise God that through Jesus Christ we are able to come boldly before His throne of grace and obtain mercy.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

newgrowth15 said:


> Day 5
> 
> I praise God that through Jesus Christ we are able to come boldly before His throne of grace and obtain mercy.



Indeed! 

I thank God for inspiration, solutions, and humor. They give me resilience.


----------



## HappywithJC723

Day 4-

I'm thankful for the Lord keeping me and my family safe during these nights where my husband is working. 

Day 5-

I'm thankful for my brother in law making it home safely after being deployed for a year.


----------



## Jphillips

Day 4

I praise God for my health and strength and for healing my mom and sister.


----------



## newgrowth15

Day 6

Praise God from whom all blessings flow. I praise Him for my sisters here on LHCF.  We all have different mothers, but the same Father. We are each made in His image and we are beautiful. Thank you for the support, sisters.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

Day 6

It's simple today: I thank God for grapefruit, Stevia, my health . . . and clay washing.


----------



## newgrowth15

YvetteWithJoy said:


> Day 6
> 
> It's simple today: I thank God for grapefruit, Stevia, my health . . . and clay washing.



Yes, praise God for the simple things in life.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

newgrowth15 said:


> Yes, praise God for the simple things in life.





Oh! Thanks for framing it this way.


----------



## blessedandfavoured

Thanks for starting this thread, @newgrowth15.  I rarely post, but I'll join this challenge.  God is worthy of all praise!

Day 1 - Thank God for a church that teaches the Word of God in truth and love.  This seems rare in these times.
Day 2 - Thank God for Himself - Father, Son and Holy Ghost.  He's better to me than I am to myself. 
Day 3 - Thank God for food, clothing and shelter.  I really praise God for these things.
Day 4 - Thank God for His constant protection over me, my family, friends and loved-ones.  The world is so very dangerous, but He keeps us in the hollow of His hand.  Thank you, Lord Jesus!
Day 5 - Thank God for a job that pays well.  I may not _enjoy_ it, but it's called work, not fun.  And I am so grateful for it.  Thank you, Lord!
Day 6 - Thank you Lord for the peace you've given me and my family members.  Thank you, Prince of Peace, for living with us and keeping us in your love.  I do not take it for granted, and I know that you will perfect all that concerns us.

There's so much to thank the Lord for that I could keep typing up to 30 right now, lol.  But I'll be patient.  His blessings are new every morning, great is His faithfulness!!  God bless, ladies.


----------



## Jphillips

Day 5
I praise God for His mercy and grace.


----------



## newgrowth15

blessedandfavoured said:


> Thanks for starting this thread, @newgrowth15.  I rarely post, but I'll join this challenge.  God is worthy of all praise!
> 
> Day 1 - Thank God for a church that teaches the Word of God in truth and love.  This seems rare in these times.
> Day 2 - Thank God for Himself - Father, Son and Holy Ghost.  He's better to me than I am to myself.
> Day 3 - Thank God for food, clothing and shelter.  I really praise God for these things.
> Day 4 - Thank God for His constant protection over me, my family, friends and loved-ones.  The world is so very dangerous, but He keeps us in the hollow of His hand.  Thank you, Lord Jesus!
> Day 5 - Thank God for a job that pays well.  I may not _enjoy_ it, but it's called work, not fun.  And I am so grateful for it.  Thank you, Lord!
> Day 6 - Thank you Lord for the peace you've given me and my family members.  Thank you, Prince of Peace, for living with us and keeping us in your love.  I do not take it for granted, and I know that you will perfect all that concerns us.
> 
> There's so much to thank the Lord for that I could keep typing up to 30 right now, lol.  But I'll be patient.  His blessings are new every morning, great is His faithfulness!!  God bless, ladies.



Welcome @blessedandfavoured.  And a hearty Amen! to your post.  I agree with everything you said.


----------



## newgrowth15

Jphillips said:


> Day 5
> I praise God for His mercy and grace.



@Jphillips, there's nothing like it.


----------



## newgrowth15

Day 7

I praise God that He has given me the past 7 days to spend time with Him looking for ways to be grateful.  I praise Him for the unique and personal relationship that we have and that I can talk with Him about anything, anywhere and at any time, day or night.  Thank you, Jesus.


----------



## Jphillips

Day 6
I praise God for bringing the right people into my life and for removing the wrong people.


----------



## newgrowth15

Day 8

I praise God for discernment. He allows me to see what is going on behind the curtain so that I don't get trapped by the tricks of the enemy.


----------



## Jphillips

I praise God for providing me with food, shelter and loved ones.


----------



## HappywithJC723

Day 6-

I'm thankful for the beautiful weather we've been having.

Day 7-

I'm thankful for God providing my family with the means to buy the necessities of life, as well as, some of the things we want.

Day 8-

I'm thankful for a quiet Sunday evening at home watching football with my family.


----------



## newgrowth15

Day 9

I praise God just because He's God and deserves all praise and worship.


----------



## Jphillips

Day 8
I am grateful for another day.


----------



## HappywithJC723

Day 9-

I'm thankful for God keeping me and my family in His care.


----------



## newgrowth15

Day 10

I praise God for my family and my friends.


----------



## Jphillips

Day 9
I praise God for listening to my prayers and answering them.


----------



## HappywithJC723

Day 10-

I thank God that my parents are still here with me and in relatively good health. I'm thankful to see the interaction between them and their only grandchild right now.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

Day 7 (Saturday):​I praise God for supply!

Day 8 (Sunday):​I praise God for praise! What a genius God is, to design praise to speak to our minds and hearts and souls all three at once and remind us to rely on Him and rest in His power and wisdom and providence.

Our church sang this praise song for the first time Sunday, and the singer was so passionate! I'd never heard it until that day, and it was emotionally, mentally, and most importantly spiritually powerful.


Day 9 (Monday):​I praise God for my little ones' laughter. It's just divinely beautiful. Makes me teary sometimes!

Day 10 (Tuesday, today):​I thank God for forgiveness and grace-mindedness. Condemnation is a tool of evil, and the Word says, "There is therefore now no condemnation to them which are in Christ Jesus, who walk not after the flesh but after the Spirit" (Romans 8). Amen, amen!!! Thank you for the PEACE, Lord, that comes with this!


----------



## newgrowth15

Day 11

Praise God that He permitted His word to be written down, so that we would have instructions for how to live, how to serve and how to worship Him.


----------



## Jphillips

Day 10
I praise God for giving me strength, clarity and wisdom during these troubling times.


----------



## newgrowth15

Day 12

I praise God because He loves me.  I was going to write more, but I need to meditate on this one for today.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

Day 11
I thank God for hope and scripture.

Day 12
I thank God for mercy, grace, and love.


----------



## HappywithJC723

Day 11-

I praise God for his unconditional love. We don't deserve it at all. 

Day 12-

I praise God for never giving up on me, and His constant work on my heart and spirit.


----------



## Jphillips

Day 11
I praise God for always giving me a ray of sunshine when I am at my lowest. I have been struggling here lately, but I know God will work all things out for my good because I love Him.


----------



## newgrowth15

Jphillips said:


> Day 11
> I praise God for always giving me a ray of sunshine when I am at my lowest. I have been struggling here lately, but I know God will work all things out for my good because I love Him.



Amen @Jphillips.  The strength is in the struggle.


----------



## newgrowth15

Day 13

I praise God even when He has to chastise me for my own disobedience.


----------



## Jphillips

Day 12
I praise God for salvation and for allowing His Holy Spirit to dwell within me, leading and guiding me.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

Day 13

I praise God for vacations and downtime and the emotion of glee!

(I'm taking a small vacation but will return and update!)


----------



## blessedandfavoured

Day 7 - Thank you God for this forum!  I've learned so much, physically and spiritually, that's been beneficial to me and my family and friends.  I bless Your name for all the women here who are so willing to share tips to improve other people's lives.  I especially thank You, Lord, for Your daughters here in the Christian forum.  May You bless them all richly, in Jesus' name, amen.

Day 8 - Thank you, Lord Jesus, for Your sacrifice on the cross that tore down the veil so that we can speak to You without first killing a goat/lamb/sheep, and without the intervention of anyone else.  Thank You, that though You are High and Exalted and Majestic, You actually desire for us to know You intimately.  You are too wonderful and amazing, Lord!

Day 9 - Thank You, dear God, for the progress You've given me over acne and eczema.  It's been too long since these ailments came around, but You are (as someone once said in a thread in the skin forum) the best dermatologist.  Thank You for Your help, oh God.  Please bring complete healing, once and for all, amen.

Day 10 - Thank You, Holy God, for Your sanctification. I'm not where I'd like to be, but I'm far ahead from where I was.  It is only by Your grace, Mighty God, and I thank You.

Day 12 - Thank You God for sleep.  It's such a great gift and blessing, Father.  Thank You.

Day 13 - Thank You, Holy God, for Your gifts, both spiritual and physical.  Thank you for helping me grow in them.  Please help me more, dear Lord.

God bless all of you in this thread and forum!!


----------



## newgrowth15

Day 14

Praise God because He is a God of order and details.  He doesn't do anything haphazardly.


----------



## Jphillips

Day 13
 I praise God for never leaving me nor forsakening me.

Day 14
I praise God for allowing me to live another  year.


----------



## newgrowth15

Day 15

I praise God for His healing touch.  I woke up this morning with a really bad headache, but I feel much better now.  Thank you Lord for showing me that you care about me.


----------



## newgrowth15

Day 16

I praise God for His protection and helping me to guard my heart.


----------



## newgrowth15

Day 17

Praise God for letting the sun shine through on cloudy days and reinforcing my hope.


----------



## Jphillips

Day 15
I praise God for not allowing any weapon formed against me to prosper.

Day 16
I praise God for the ability to focus, concentrate and study. Thank you Lord for giving me a sound mind.


----------



## newgrowth15

Day 18

Hebrews 13:15 (KJV)  By him therefore let us offer the sacrifice of praise to God continually, that is, the fruit of our lips giving thanks to His name.


----------



## Jphillips

Day 18
I praise God for being Jehohvah Shalom to me always.


----------



## HappywithJC723

Day 13
I praise God for always being on time with His blessings.

Day 14
I praise God for His grace and mercy!

Day 15
I praise God for growth in my marriage. 

Day 16
I praise God for growth and change I have seen in my husband over the years. 

Day 17
I praise God for His guidance in my life and "plans for my future" (Jeremiah  29:11).

Day 18
I praise God for helping me gain more patience.


----------



## Dee-Licious

Day 1
I thank God for the ways that I am healthy and his divine intervention and the medical opportunities that He allowed man to create to fix what is needed.


----------



## MysTori

I'm loving this thread 

Day 1: I praise God for just being in my life, always leading me back to Him when I'm about to go astray. I praise God for His healing hand over my health challenges. I feel myself getting better and stronger everyday. I also praise God for being my constant Provider and continuously blessing me with everything I need.


----------



## newgrowth15

Dee-Licious said:


> Day 1
> I thank God for the ways that I am healthy and his divine intervention and the medical opportunities that He allowed man to create to fix what is needed.



Welcome, @Dee-Licious. Praise God for continual health.


----------



## newgrowth15

teressa9 said:


> I'm loving this thread
> 
> Day 1: I praise God for just being in my life, always leading me back to Him when I'm about to go astray. I praise God for His healing hand over my health challenges. I feel myself getting better and stronger everyday. I also praise God for being my constant Provider and continuously blessing me with everything I need.



Welcome, @teressa9.  Praise God for your willingness to express your gratitude for all that He has done in your life thus far.


----------



## newgrowth15

Day 19

Praise God for allowing all who post in this thread to recognize that their blessings come from God on a daily basis.


----------



## Dee-Licious

Day 2: I thank God for a praying husband and praying parents. Even though I can and do pray for myself... I'm thankful for having ones who love me and have me on their minds and hearts enough to pray for me.


----------



## MysTori

Day 2: I thank God for moving me closer to my elderly parents, allowing me to see them anytime I want, check on them, take care of them, provide for them when they need it. I went from having to drive 4 hours when I could (1-3 times per year/lived in another state) to only a 10-15 minute drive apart. I'm very happy.  I also thank God that they are both still alive for me enjoy.

*I'm posting this particular thought because I spent some time with my parents today and was able provide some things they needed. When we lived far apart, it was harder to help or determine if they needed help.


----------



## Jphillips

Day 19
I praise God for not giving up on me. I serve such a merciful God!


----------



## HappywithJC723

Day of 19

I praise God for my health and sound mind.


----------



## newgrowth15

Day 20

I praise God for the rain.  It waters the earth and teaches me not to complain.


----------



## newgrowth15

Day 21

Praise God for He alone is worthy to be praised.  I thank Him for teaching me to love unconditionally.


----------



## Jphillips

Day 20
I praise God for His providing me with favor with Him as well as with my employer.

Day 21
I praise God for healing my husband and returning His heart to the Lord.


----------



## Dee-Licious

Day 3 I'm thankful for a job that is currently stress free and is adding marketable skills to my resume for me to continue to advance. 

Day 4 I'm thankful that the Lord has blessed me with a marriage where we appreciate each other and don't take each other for granted. We both know it is a privilege to be together and act accordingly.


----------



## HappywithJC723

Day 20-

I'm thankful for the strength and will power God gives me to carry throughout the day after my dd has one of her sleepless nights.

Day 21-

I'm thankful for my daughter's toddler stage and ways even though she drives me up the wall sometimes.


----------



## newgrowth15

Day 22

Praise God for the testimonies of others that encourage my faith.


----------



## Jphillips

Day 22
I praise God for being my provider.


----------



## newgrowth15

Day 23

Praise God for teaching me how to wait on Him and His timing.


----------



## Jphillips

Day 23
I praise God for always keeping His promises.


----------



## Dee-Licious

Day 5 I am thankful for his Grace and mercy. Thankful that He sent his Son to die and to rise to save me. 

Day 6 I am thankful for my family. The Lord knew what he was doing when he chose my loved ones. I'm thankful that I appreciate them while they are living. 

Day 7 I am thankful that I use facts in my life and not just emotions. I thank the Lord for having a sound mind that allows me to use reasoning to determine my beliefs and actions.


----------



## newgrowth15

Day 24

Praise God for preachers who are still willing to preach what thus saith The Lord and not what the itching ears crowd wants to hear.


----------



## newgrowth15

Day 25

Praise God that I can take Him at His word and trust Him, no matter what it looks like.


----------



## Jphillips

Day 24

I praise God for delivering me from being controlled by my emotions and for providing His Holy Spirit to lead and guide me.


----------



## HappywithJC723

Day 22-
I'm thankful for being able to cook a meal and have dinner with my family on Sundays.

Day 23-
I'm thankful that my husband didn't have anything seriously wrong with him after taking him to the ER (he was having back spasms but we didn't know that after he had to crawl out of bed this morning).

Day 24-
I'm thankful for my mom taking my daughter for the night so I could spend quality time to  with my husband.

Day 25-
I'm thankful for good, true friends.


----------



## newgrowth15

Day 26

I praise God for speaking to me in that still, small voice in the quiet hours of the night.


----------



## Jphillips

Day 25
I praise God for allowing me to experience His truth. I love you Lord!


----------



## Dee-Licious

Day 8 (yesterday)  I am thankful for solitude and that I am okay with being by myself for periods of time. I'm thankful that I am not scared of my thoughts and embrace time to be alone with my thoughts. I'm thankful that I'm not ever really alone since the Lord is always with me.


----------



## newgrowth15

Dee-Licious said:


> Day 8 (yesterday)  I am thankful for solitude and that I am okay with being by myself for periods of time. I'm thankful that I am not scared of my thoughts and embrace time to be alone with my thoughts. I'm thankful that I'm not ever really alone since the Lord is always with me.



@Dee-Licious, it is such a comfort knowing that the Lord promised that He would NEVER leave us or forsake us.  Enjoy your quiet time with Him.


----------



## Jphillips

Day 26
I am thankful for God's unconditional love. It is truly amazing.


----------



## newgrowth15

Day 27

Praise God for gently reminding me that I almost missed a day to give Him praise.


----------



## newgrowth15

Day 28

I praise God for life and breath and health and restoration.


----------



## Jphillips

Day 27

I praise for giving me the strength I need to be more than a conqueror.


----------



## Jphillips

Day 28
I praise God because He is worthy of all of my praise and adoration.


----------



## newgrowth15

Day 29

Praise God that He has used those of us who name the name of Jesus Christ as our personal Lord and Saviour to be vessels of change in the lives of others. Thank you Lord.


----------



## HappywithJC723

Day 26
I'm thankful for.the time I get to spend with my husband. 

Day 27
I thank God for His word and how much it has provided for me since I've gotten to know Him.

Day 28
I'm thankful for God blessing me in so many ways even though I'm far from worthy of anything ahead blesses me with.

Day 29
I'm thankful to be able to go to God in prayer.


----------



## newgrowth15

Day 30

I praise God for giving me the privilege of finding new ways to praise Him over these past 30 days.  I had to genuinely reflect on the relationship I have with the Lord and to give Him fresh praise everyday. Thank you Lord.


----------



## blessedandfavoured

Day 14 - Thank You, Lord, that no matter what the outcome of any and every election, You reign above all and You are God forever more!

Day 15 - Thank You dear God, that You live in me through Your Spirit.  It really is mind-blowing!  Thank You that Your Holy Spirit guides me into all truth, and illuminates Your Word for me.    

Day 16 - Thank You God for good health and the ability to eat right and exercise.

Day 17 - Thank You Lord that Your Word is truth, and when we know Your Word, we will not be deceived.   There's so much deception in the world today, even among professing Christians.  There, but for the grace of God, go I. 

Day 18 - Thank You, Lord, for Your constant, faithful presence.  Mountain top or valley, You are always with us.

Day 19 - Thank You dear God, that You have shown Your love for me by dying on the cross.  You put Your love into action - I thank You so much, Lord.

Day 20 - Thank you Lord for everything You do, the things that I'm aware of and those that I may never know on this earth, I thank You Lord.

Day 21 - Thank You God that You are able to subdue ALL things unto Yourself, and that Your power is so immense that we may never fully comprehend it. 

Day 22 - Thank You Lord that You are on my side, and that You do not delight in wickedness, so I can trust You with every aspect of my life.

Day 23 - Thank You Holy God that You are not a liar, and You always keep Your promises.  Please don't let me be ashamed for believing in You.

Day 24 - Thank You Lord for the fruit of the Spirit.    

Day 25 - Thank You Father that You made me able to spend time with a friend who is in an unpleasant situation.  I pray that You will use that time to Your glory, oh God.

Day 26 - Thank You, Lord Jesus, that You speak to me, even if I don't always recognize Your voice.  Please complete what You have started in my life, Lord.

Day 27 - Thank You Lord, that even though I literally fell near a road, You protected my life and I came out with only a couple of scratches.  Thank You for Your angelic protection!!

Day 28 - Thank You Lord that You not only desire for me to be holy, but You have made it possible through the blood of Jesus and the Holy Spirit.  You haven't left me alone to figure it out, but YOU are always on hand to help me.  Please never let me forget that You are no only able, but You are also willing to help me in all things.

Day 29 - Thank You God for Your patience and kindness.

Day 30 - Thank You Lord for preserving my sanity through knowledge and application of Your Word and Your truth.  It is You and Your Word and Spirit that keeps me sane and grounded. Thank You so much, holy God.

Thank You @newgrowth15 for starting this thread.  May God bless You and all the other ladies here!


----------



## Jphillips

Day 29
I praise God for blessed new opportunities and undeserved favor from Him and man.


----------



## Jphillips

Day 30
Thank You Lord for giving me the courage, wisdom and strength I need to succeed. I praise you Heavenly Father for giving me everything I need to be a follower of Christ and help those who are lost.  I praise your Holy Name.


----------



## Dee-Licious

*Starting over since I missed like 3 days in a row, and I want to make myself start doing this with consistency*

Day 1. I thank the Lord for the second, third, fourth and more chances. No matter how many times I mess up or forget, he gives me another chance and loves me the same.


----------



## newgrowth15

I know the title says 30 Day Challenge, but how can I stop praising the Lord when He loads me with benefits on a daily basis? 

I'm going to continue to praise Him anyhow, just because He's God.  Hallelujah!


----------



## newgrowth15

Praise God for being the standard. No matter which way the culture flows at the moment, we can always look to God for the standard with which we can measure against.


----------



## newgrowth15

Praise God for the greatest tool He has given us--prayer.


----------



## Dee-Licious

Day 1... again!!!.... I thank the Lord for always sending me a message when I don't know that I need one. Thank you Lord for reminding me that faith in You is the beginning and ending of it all.


----------



## HappywithJC723

Day 30-

I praise God because He is worthyour to be praised! He continues to bless me and my family over and over again! The Lord is sooooo good! I praise Him for who He is!


----------



## newgrowth15

Dee-Licious said:


> Day 1... again!!!.... I thank the Lord for always sending me a message when I don't know that I need one. Thank you Lord for reminding me that faith in You is the beginning and ending of it all.



Dee, God knows your heart.  He is keeping track of all of our days and with Him, everyday we acknowledge Him with our praise is Day 1.


----------



## Jphillips

I praise God for giving me the mind to study, focus and pass all of my exams.


----------



## newgrowth15

Jphillips said:


> I praise God for giving me the mind to study, focus and pass all of my exams.



Congratulations @Jphillips.  I rejoice with you.


----------



## Dee-Licious

Day 2. I thank the Lord for a supportive family. They show me their love and not just tell me their love.


----------



## newgrowth15

I only praise God on two occasions--when I feel like it and when I don't.  Right now I don't feel like praising Him, but I am going to praise Him anyhow. Hallelujah!


----------



## newgrowth15

I praise God for His faithfulness to complete what He began in me.


----------



## newgrowth15

I praise God for allowing my mom to come home from the rehab facility yesterday and for granting me safe traveling mercies to get to her home last night.  Thank you, Jesus.

I also praise God in the midst of trials, knowing that He works all things together for the good of those who love Him.  Thank you Lord that we can rely on you no matter the circumstances.


----------



## beingofserenity

I praise God and am eternally greatful that I still have both my parents and that they are healthy and still here to guide me. I thank God for my sibling and that we are all healthy and alive. I praise God continually for good health. In Jesus name Amen.


----------



## newgrowth15

I praise God because He is.


----------



## JustSitNBePretty

I'm in!

Day 1

I praise God for the opportunity to move back home. He knows I no longer needed to be where I'm at.


----------



## newgrowth15

JustSitNBePretty said:


> I'm in!
> 
> Day 1
> 
> I praise God for the opportunity to move back home. He knows I no longer needed to be where I'm at.



Welcome @JustSitNBePretty. The more we praise God, the more He will give us for which to praise Him.


----------



## newgrowth15

beingofserenity said:


> I praise God and am eternally greatful that I still have both my parents and that they are healthy and still here to guide me. I thank God for my sibling and that we are all healthy and alive. I praise God continually for good health. In Jesus name Amen.



Welcome @beingofserenity. I am so happy to hear that you appreciate your parents.  Cherish them for as long as you can.


----------



## newgrowth15

I praise God that He has given me the health and strength to care for my mom in her home, even at 3 O'clock in the morning.


----------



## Dee-Licious

Day 1. I praise God for forgiving me so that I can know the feeling and be charged with the task of forgiving others. It's not always easy forgiving others, but it feels good once it is actually done... truly done... not fake done... which is a PROCESS.


----------



## JustSitNBePretty

I praise God for putting all the right people in my life who are necessary for my growth.


----------



## newgrowth15

I praise God for His graciousness.  He has given me way more than I deserve.  Thank you Lord.


----------



## Jphillips

I praise God for the guidance of His Holy Spirit and for creating a clean heart in my husband.


----------



## JustSitNBePretty

I praise God that even when I feel overwhelmed and like I won't get everything done, he provides the stamina, time, and mental clarity for me to get done what I need to accomplish. My anxiety is all but gone because I know that what God has for me is for me, and nothing and no one can can ever take that away.


----------



## newgrowth15

I praise God for every moment of quiet time I get to spend with Him.  Those precious few moments are far and few in between.


----------



## Dee-Licious

Day 1. I praise God for allowing me to see the positive in things more and not just focusing on the negative when I'm stressed. A long line in Sam's used to have the ability to mess up my whole afternoon mood's.


----------



## Jphillips

I praise God for not giving up on me even when I give up on myself.


----------



## JustSitNBePretty

I praise God for coming through with the airline credit voucher! I submitted a paragraph-length complaint to the airline and it paid off in dividends.


----------



## newgrowth15

I praise God for allowing me to recognize a lesson in patience through frustration.


----------



## Jphillips

I praise God for allowing me to pass all of my exams so far and far continuing to bless me to pass the remaining exams and drills, as well as my classmates.


----------



## newgrowth15

I praise God for a fairly quiet night with my mom that allowed me to get some sleep so that I can take better care of her today.


----------



## newgrowth15

I praise God for the brand new mercies He has given me today. I will sing praises to His name.


----------



## Jphillips

I praise God for His unfailing love and underserved favor.


----------



## newgrowth15

I praise God that He is outside of time and space and that He moves in His own mysterious ways.


----------



## newgrowth15

I give God fresh praise this morning.


----------



## newgrowth15

I give God praise for answering my mom's prayers for strength. She was able to stand up this morning using her own strength and her walker.  She was so frail when she came home 2 weeks ago, we didn't know if she would walk again. Thank you Jesus.


----------



## Jphillips

I praise God for giving me the strength, wisdom and discernment I need to make it through this season.  I bless His Holy name.


----------



## newgrowth15

I praise God for His guidance.  This has been a long, busy and sleepless week for me.  I have not been online for a few days, but God is still faithful.  He has answered several of my prayers and I praise Him for answered prayers.


----------



## newgrowth15

I praise God for drawing me to Him through His Son, Jesus Christ and for loving me and keeping me in spite of myself.


----------



## newgrowth15

Praise God for the precious time He allows us to have with our loved ones. I truly appreciate the opportunity I have been given to spend this time with my mom. We have always been close, but I have lived away from her for 16 years.  I am so glad to be with her right now and I thank the Lord for it.  Cherish your loved ones and give them their flowers while they can still smell them.


----------



## Jphillips

I praise God for healing my sister and mom.


----------



## JustSitNBePretty

I praise God that he allowed me to successfully move back home. I was so nervous to make the decision but it has been spiritually rejuvenating.


----------



## newgrowth15

I praise God just to be in His presence and to offer Him the sacrifice of joy. Hallelujah!


----------



## newgrowth15

I praise God for the intimacy of a personal relationship with Him.


----------



## Jphillips

I praise God for His provision and love. He is the same God yesterday, today and forever. No matter what happens, He is in control and takes care of His own.


----------



## newgrowth15

Amen @Jphillips.

I praise God for letting me see just a glimpse of His glory every day.


----------



## newgrowth15

Praise God for His power from on high. I can look to Him and not live in despair.


----------



## newgrowth15

Lord, things are nice to thank you for, but I praise you because you are.


----------



## newgrowth15

Lord, I praise you for answered prayers.


----------



## JustSitNBePretty

I praise God for safe travels after traveling abroad in the midst of such volatile times.


----------



## newgrowth15

I praise God for His wisdom and guidance even when things don't seem to be working in my favor.  I am going to praise Him and trust Him for the best outcome anyhow.


----------



## newgrowth15

Praise God for the ability to praise Him.


----------



## JustSitNBePretty

I praise God, the supreme creator of the universe for the fact that even though I am upset and worried about what the election results will bring, I currently feel safe in my community and there is no other country I'd rather live in besides America. We have so many privileges here. I count my blessings everyday.


----------



## newgrowth15

JustSitNBePretty said:


> I praise God, the supreme creator of the universe for the fact that even though I am upset and worried about what the election results will bring, I currently feel safe in my community and there is no other country I'd rather live in besides America. We have so many privileges here. I count my blessings everyday.



@JustSitNBePretty, you do not have to worry or fret about anything. This world is not your home.  You are a citizen of the kingdom of God and He takes care of His own. God is in complete control and sometimes He uses what we view as bad situations to accomplish His will.  Remember, He is no respecter of persons and He's above politics.


----------



## newgrowth15

Praise God for empathy.  Sometimes, He allows me to feel what others are going through so that I can understand rather than judge them.


----------



## JustSitNBePretty

I praise God for Uber even though it is a problematic company. But my car wouldn't crank late last night and Uber was my tried and true friend in my time of struggle.


----------



## newgrowth15

Praise God for new beginnings.  A brand new day is a fresh start at life.  Thank you Lord.


----------



## newgrowth15

Praise God for the sacrificial Lamb who is Jesus Christ.


----------



## JustSitNBePretty

I praise God for favor and the fact that I always have many more options even when it seems I've exhausted all of them.


----------



## newgrowth15

I praise God for praise and worship music.


----------



## alex114

I praise God for getting me through the GRE yesterday and through my studying for LS finals.


----------



## newgrowth15

Praise God for those who recognize the need to praise Him on a regular basis.


----------



## Jphillips

I praise God for always providing for me and for keeping his promises.


----------



## newgrowth15

I praise God for allowing me to spend almost 52 years with my mom.  I will cherish the memories I have of her and I will rejoice because she is finally in her real home with The Lord.


----------



## Jphillips

newgrowth15 said:


> I praise God for allowing me to spend almost 52 years with my mom.  I will cherish the memories I have of her and I will rejoice because she is finally in her real home with The Lord.


@newgrowth15 I praise God for giving you the strength you need right now and for allowing you to recognize His good and perfect plan.  My thoughts and prayers are with you and your family right now.


----------



## newgrowth15

Jphillips said:


> @newgrowth15 I praise God for giving you the strength you need right now and for allowing you to recognize His good and perfect plan.  My thoughts and prayers are with you and your family right now.



Thank you for your prayers @Jphillips, we really appreciate them.


----------



## newgrowth15

Praise God that my siblings have decided to celebrate Thanksgiving Dinner (all males) and are doing the cooking.


----------



## Jphillips

I praise God for traveling grace.


----------



## newgrowth15

Praise God for His comfort. He keeps me through thick and thin. My mom's funeral was yesterday and God kept me.  All praises to His Holy name.


----------



## Jphillips

@newgrowth15  He will continue to keep you and console you. Our God makes no mistakes and never fails.


----------



## happycakes

This hit home for me.  Thank you for this!



newgrowth15 said:


> I praise God for His wisdom and guidance even when things don't seem to be working in my favor.  I am going to praise Him and trust Him for the best outcome anyhow.


----------



## happycakes

SUBSCRIBING..........I'm here.

What a beautiful thread.


----------



## newgrowth15

Lord, I praise you because you understand and feel my hurt. You cry my tears with me and you bring me joy.


----------



## newgrowth15

pinkopulence said:


> SUBSCRIBING..........I'm here.
> 
> What a beautiful thread.



Welcome @pinkopulence.  As you bring to God your sacrifice of praise, may you find that He is more than a provider of things.


----------



## newgrowth15

Jphillips said:


> @newgrowth15  He will continue to keep you and console you. Our God makes no mistakes and never fails.



@Jphillips, thank you for your kind words of comfort.


----------



## newgrowth15

Praise God for one day at a time.


----------



## Jphillips

I praise God for seeing me through this rough season and blessing me tremendously when it is all said and done. 

For his anger lasts only a moment, but his favor lasts a lifetime; weeping may stay for the night, but rejoicing comes in the morning. Psalm 30:5


----------



## newgrowth15

All I have in me praises you for today, Lord.


----------



## Jphillips

I praise God for being Jehovah Jireh and Jehovah Shalom in my life right now and forever.


----------



## newgrowth15

Jphillips said:


> I praise God for being Jehovah Jireh and Jehovah Shalom in my life right now and forever.



Yes and Amen!


----------



## newgrowth15

Some days I struggle to praise you, Lord, but I praise you anyhow.


----------



## Jphillips

I praise God for being a good father and for giving generously to me.


----------



## newgrowth15

Lord, I give you fresh praise for a new day and new beginnings.


----------



## Jphillips

Lord I praise you for the good and perfect plan you have for my life and for the manifestation of your mighty blessings in my life.


----------



## newgrowth15

Lord, I praise you for your strength, comfort and peace for today. Thank you.


----------



## newgrowth15

Praise God for the scriptures that He brings to my mind to comfort me in the wee hours of the morning. 

Finally, my brethren, be strong in the Lord, and in the power of His might. Ephesians 6:10


----------



## Jphillips

Lord I praise You for being You. You are King of King and Lord of Lords. You deserve all of my praise. 
Although I don't feel joyful at the moment, I know that Jesus Christ is my redeemer and all things are possible with God.


----------



## newgrowth15

I praise God just because.


----------



## newgrowth15

Thank you Lord for teaching me how to perfect my praise of you.


----------



## Jphillips

I praise Jesus for his unconditional love.


----------



## newgrowth15

I praise God for allowing me to give back to Him what He first gave me -- my life.


----------



## Jphillips

I praise my Lord and Savior for loving me so much.


----------



## Jphillips

I praise the Lord for being Jehovah Rapha and Jehovah Jireh to my mom and I right now.


----------



## newgrowth15

I praise God for ordering my steps and directing my paths.


----------



## Jphillips

I praise the Lord for allowing me to move forward and prosper.


----------



## newgrowth15

Praise God for the passage of time. Every day gets a little bit better than the day before.


----------



## Jphillips

I praise God for granting me wisdom.


----------



## newgrowth15

Lord, I praise you that my praise is still a sacrifice.


----------



## newgrowth15

Praise God that He still hears my prayers and answers them.


----------



## newgrowth15

Lord, I praise you and I thank you for loving me.


----------



## Jphillips

Lord I praise you for a home of my own.


----------



## newgrowth15

Praise God for friends who love and care for me.


----------



## Dee-Licious

I praise God for both of our promotions at the beginning of 2017. Thanking Him in advance.


----------



## alex114

I praise God for bringing me through my first semester of law school!


----------



## Jphillips

I praise the Lord for providing me with a stable career that I love. I know that He has great plans for me and I praise Him in advance.


----------



## newgrowth15

Praise God for allowing me to experience the true value of relationships in my life.


----------



## newgrowth15

I praise God that He loves me and keeps me in His care.


----------



## Jphillips

I praise God for being a faithful and a just God!


----------



## newgrowth15

I praise God for giving us His son, Jesus Christ.


----------



## newgrowth15

I praise God that He allows me to see through faith, all that He has in store for me.


----------



## Shimmie

Praising God just because...Just because.

In Jesus' Name, Amen and Amen.


----------



## newgrowth15

Praise the Lord for his goodness and for His wonderful works to the children of men. Psalm 107:21


----------



## Jphillips

I praise God for His unconditional love.


----------



## newgrowth15

Praise the name of Jesus. He's my rock, He's my fortress, He's my deliverer, in Him will I trust. Praise the name of Jesus.


----------



## Jphillips

I praise the Lord for never leaving me.


----------



## newgrowth15

Praise God for all night prayer vigils.


----------



## newgrowth15

Praise God for a brand New Year.


----------



## sissimpson

I praise God this morning for a new year. I pray that I will keep my attitude fresh and clean in it, and deal with every challenge that comes before me.


----------



## Jphillips

I praise the Lord for keeping His promises.


----------



## newgrowth15

Lord, I praise you for giving me eyes to see and ears to hear what you are doing in my life.


----------



## newgrowth15

I praise God for waking me up this morning with fresh praise on my lips and a new song in my heart.


----------



## Jphillips

I praise the Lord for always allowing me to be triumphant.


----------



## Dee-Licious

He renews and forgives me everyday... so I'm just going to go with my theme of everyday being Day 1 again.

Day 1: I praise the Lord for His perfect will. I cannot try to map it out or understand it just trust that while I'm in his will, I'm safe.


----------



## newgrowth15

Dee-Licious said:


> He renews and forgives me everyday... so I'm just going to go with my theme of everyday being Day 1 again.
> 
> Day 1: I praise the Lord for His perfect will. I cannot try to map it out or understand it just trust that while I'm in his will, I'm safe.



Ditto what she said and Amen!


----------



## newgrowth15

I praise God for my tests which He then turns into testimonies. Hallelujah!


----------



## newgrowth15

I praise God for the power of prayer and for all He has done in my life.


----------



## newgrowth15

I praise God for the ability and the opportunity to study His word freely.


----------



## newgrowth15

I praise God for even those awkward moments when I don't know what to say.


----------



## newgrowth15

I praise God for intercessory prayer and for leading me to become a prayer warrior.


----------



## newgrowth15

I praise God for the wonderful and creative ideas that He gives to each and every one of us that we can then use for His glory. Hallelujah!


----------



## Jphillips

I praise God for new beginnings.


----------



## newgrowth15

I praise God for leading me into a deeper relationship with Him through praise.


----------



## newgrowth15

I praise God for a fresh infilling of the Holy Spirit.


----------



## Jphillips

I praise the Lord for allowing me to grow closer to Him and farther away from the expectations of this world.


----------



## newgrowth15

Jphillips said:


> I praise the Lord for allowing me to grow closer to Him and farther away from the expectations of this world.



I really like this post @Jphillips.


----------



## newgrowth15

I praise God for accepting my worship of Him.


----------



## Jphillips

@newgrowth15 I am definitely going through a season of growth and maturity. With this, I have to keep in mind that the way God wants me to react or respond is totally different from what this world is accustomed to.

I praise God for surrounding me with His love.


----------



## newgrowth15

I praise God for what He will do. Amen!


----------



## newgrowth15

Praise God for leading me to seek His kingdom first.


----------



## Jphillips

I praise the Lord for going before me and making my crooked paths straight. He is always working behind the scenes on my behalf and I praise His Holy name.


----------



## newgrowth15

I praise God for orchestrating every detail of my life and for using it to His glory.


----------



## Jphillips

I praise the Lord for never leaving me.


----------



## newgrowth15

I praise God for His daily faithfulness.


----------



## Jphillips

I praise God for giving me another chance to serve Him.


----------



## newgrowth15

I praise God for my friends.


----------



## newgrowth15

I praise God for creating me in His image and for accepting my worship and praise.


----------



## Jphillips

I praise the Lord for blessing me to prosper in every area of my life, all for His glory and honor.


----------



## Saravana

I praise God for a good roof over my head, a good car to drive and my amazing health.


----------



## newgrowth15

I praise God for giving me what I need to pass the tests and trials in life.


----------



## newgrowth15

I praise God for my sister and brother-in-law, who opened their home and allowed me to stay with them while I'm in town.


----------



## newgrowth15

I praise God for safe traveling mercies that He extends to not only me, but to my fellow drivers that are on the roads at the same time I am traveling.


----------



## Jphillips

I praise God for bringing friendships/relationships into my life that will draw me closer to Him.


----------



## newgrowth15

I praise God for letting me find my faith in Him.


----------



## newgrowth15

I praise God for my enenies. They help me to see how much more work God still needs to do in me.


----------



## Jphillips

I praise God for His mercy and forgiveness.


----------



## newgrowth15

I praise God for His peace that passes all understanding.


----------



## Jphillips

I praise God for being El-Shaddai. He is an almighty God!


----------



## newgrowth15

I praise God that my past is passed, my future is to come and that my present is a gift from Him to do what I will.  I choose to glorify God with this wonderful gift of life He has given me.


----------



## newgrowth15

Lord, praising you from my heart truly is a sacrifice. I give you sacrificial praise.


----------



## newgrowth15

I praise God for the new insights He has given me and for inspiring me to not only do more, but to be more.


----------



## Jphillips

I praise God for giving me a spirit of self discipline and focus. I can do all things through Christ who strengthens me.


----------



## newgrowth15

I praise God for the tenacity He has given me to stick with my convictions.


----------



## newgrowth15

I praise God for His faithfulness and being praise worthy.


----------



## Jphillips

I praise God for never leaving my side.


----------



## newgrowth15

I praise God for the courage and the grace to pray for others.


----------



## Jphillips

I praise God for constantly revealing himself to me.


----------



## newgrowth15

I praise God for helping me to become sensitive to the needs of others.


----------



## newgrowth15

I praise God for small beginnings.


----------



## Jphillips

I praise God for meeting my every need and for giving me the desires of my heart.


----------



## newgrowth15

I praise God for adding "all of these things unto me" because I seek first His kingdom and His righteousness.


----------



## newgrowth15

I praise God for being my Counsellor.


----------



## Jphillips

I praise God, for I am fearfully and wonderfully made!


----------



## newgrowth15

I praise God for allowing me to recognize the need to be humble and grateful in my life.


----------



## Jphillips

I praise God for always giving me the strength I need to keep going when I feel like I can't continue.


----------



## newgrowth15

I praise God for giving me the strength of mind to make decisions that glorify Him.


----------



## Jphillips

I praise God for His unfailing love.


----------



## newgrowth15

I praise God that He gives me the wisdom and understanding to learn new things.


----------



## newgrowth15

I praise God for expanding my horizons.


----------



## Jphillips

I praise God for being the great I AM!


----------



## newgrowth15

I praise God just because He is.


----------



## Jphillips

I praise the Lord for giving me a sound mind and a spirit of wisdom and discernment.


----------



## newgrowth15

I praise God for all of the beauty that I see in His handiwork around me.


----------



## newgrowth15

Jphillips said:


> I praise God for being the great I AM!



@Jphillips, have you ever stopped 
 to meditate on the fact that we can have an audience with The Great I AM at any time? No need to check calendars and schedules or to have His people call our people to set something up?  That is so awe inspiring, I must give God praise through my tears of joy.  Hallelujah!


----------



## Jphillips

@newgrowth15 
Just thinking of who God is and how much He actually loves us is too much for me to digest at times.

God is so vast and so amazing!


----------



## Jphillips

I praise God for blessing me to pass my certification exam!


----------



## newgrowth15

Jphillips said:


> I praise God for blessing me to pass my certification exam!



@Jphillips


----------



## Jphillips

Thank you! @newgrowth15


----------



## Jphillips

I praise God in advance for this being a great week filled with breakthroughs and spiritual growth.


----------



## newgrowth15

I praise God for inhabiting the praises of His people and for receiving our praise. Hallelujah!


----------



## Jphillips

Amen! @newgrowth15


----------



## Jphillips

I praise God for clearly showing me what He wants me to do and for giving me a heart of obedience.


----------



## newgrowth15

I praise God for sending preachers and teachers into my life who speak the truth of God's Word into my life.


----------



## Jphillips

I praise God for opening doors and providing me with favor.


----------



## newgrowth15

I praise God because I love Him.


----------



## Jphillips

I praise God for keeping my family safe.


----------



## newgrowth15

I praise God for never leaving me nor forsaking me when I was in the darkest place of my life.


----------



## newgrowth15

I praise God for all of the gifts and talents He has given those who belong to Him and for encouraging us to use those gifts and talents to glorify Him.


----------



## newgrowth15

I praise God because He is good and His mercy lasts forever.


----------



## Jphillips

I praise God for being my refuge and strength.


----------



## newgrowth15

I praise God for faithful believers like @Jphillips, who remind me to stay committed.


----------



## Dee-Licious

Day 1 - God woke me up this morning and protected me through last night from dangers seen and unseen.


----------



## Jphillips

@newgrowth15  I praise God for you as well. May God continue to bless you and supply all of your needs according to His riches and glory.
This is a very challenging season in my life. However, I thank God that you created this thread and continue to post in it. I consider you to be my online accountability partner.


----------



## newgrowth15

Jphillips said:


> @newgrowth15  I praise God for you as well. May God continue to bless you and supply all of your needs according to His riches and glory.
> This is a very challenging season in my life. However, I thank God that you created this thread and continue to post in it. I consider you to be my online accountability partner.



Likewise @Jphillips and thank you.  May God continue to strengthen your memory at this challenging season and may you pass all of your tests with flying colors.


----------



## Jphillips

I praise God because His timing is perfect. He is working everything together for my good because I love Him.


----------



## newgrowth15

I praise God for sending Jesus Christ to take my place on the cross and for saving me from my sins.


----------



## Jphillips

newgrowth15 said:


> I praise God for sending Jesus Christ to take my place on the cross and for saving me from my sins.



Amen!


----------



## newgrowth15

I praise God for loving me even when I didn't know enough to love myself.


----------



## Jphillips

I praise God for being patient and not giving up on me.


----------



## newgrowth15

I humble myself before the throne of grace and give God all of the praise.  He is so worthy of all of the praise and glory.


----------



## Jphillips

I praise God for being a God of infinite and unconditional love. Lord please teach me to love that way.


----------



## newgrowth15

God is great and greatly to be praised.


----------



## newgrowth15

I praise God for giving me a free will and with it I choose to praise and worship Him. Amen!


----------



## Jphillips

I praise God for being a God who truly cares about me. He hears my cry and is answering my prayers right now as I type. Hallelujah! I give Him all of the glory, honor and praise! He will allow no weapon formed against me to prosper! I am victorious through Him and for Him!


----------



## newgrowth15

I praise God for waking me up this morning clothed in my right mind.


----------



## newgrowth15

I desire to praise you, Lord God, on a daily basis.


----------



## newgrowth15

God is holy and inhabits the praises of His people.


----------



## newgrowth15

I praise God for small beginnings and for exponential increase.


----------



## Jphillips

I praise God for my health and strength.


----------



## newgrowth15

I praise God for bad weather days. They help me to appreciate the good days and to quit complaining so much.


----------



## newgrowth15

I praise God for smiles.


----------



## newgrowth15

I praise God for truth in Jesus Christ.


----------



## Jphillips

I praise God for the truthfulness of His Word and that it shall never return void.


----------



## newgrowth15

I praise God for true wisdom that comes from Him.


----------



## newgrowth15

I praise God.


----------



## newgrowth15

Let everything that has breath praise the Lord.


----------



## newgrowth15

Father God, you made me an instrument of praise and I thank you.


----------



## newgrowth15

I praise God for the grace that He has granted me on this day.


----------



## newgrowth15

I praise God for giving me ears to hear His voice.


----------



## newgrowth15

I really love the Lord and just feel like praising Him this morning. Hallelujah!


----------



## newgrowth15

The heavens declare the glory of the Lord and so do I.  Praise God!


----------



## newgrowth15

With all of  the ugliness going on around the world today, I praise God for giving me the choice to focus on whatsoever things are lovely, whatsoever things are pure, whatsoever things are true, whatsoever things are of a good report, whatsoever things are honest, whatsoever things are just, whatsoever things are virtuous and whatsoever things are praiseworthy.  Philippians 4:8


----------



## Jphillips

I praise God for being everything I need Him to be! What a mighty God I serve!


----------



## newgrowth15

As I look back over my life, I have had a very good and fairly easy life. I praise God for the failure in my life over these past few years. It taught me to totally rely on the Lord for everything and to become empathetic with the plight of others who have not been so blessed.


----------



## Jphillips

@newgrowth15  I can totally relate to what you previously posted. To be honest, because of the struggles I have been experiencing, I thought that I had done something so bad that God had turned His back on me. However, I now realize that He is allowing me to experience these hardships to make me wiser, stronger and more courageous so that I may fulfill the purpose He has for me.


----------



## newgrowth15

Jphillips said:


> @newgrowth15  I can totally relate to what you previously posted. To be honest, because of the struggles I have been experiencing, I thought that I had done something so bad that God had turned His back on me. However, I now realize that He is allowing me to experience these hardships to make me wiser, stronger and more courageous so that I may fulfill the purpose He has for me.


AMEN!!!


----------



## newgrowth15

I praise God for allowing me to be useful in the building of His kingdom.


----------



## Jphillips

I praise God for allowing His Holy Spirit to dwell in me.


----------



## newgrowth15

I praise God for the intimate relationship He allows me to have with Him as I stay in His Word.


----------



## newgrowth15

I praise God for conviction of sin, the offer of repentance and the promise of the cross. The blood of Jesus Christ is the only way through which we can be saved. I praise God that He has not changed or lowered His standards.


----------



## newgrowth15

I praise God for those sleepless nights where I still wind up being productive in some way.


----------



## Jphillips

I praise God for being the Truth and for always revealing the truth and fighting my battles. I need to only be still and trust in the name of the Lord.


----------



## newgrowth15

Jphillips said:


> I praise God for being the Truth and for always revealing the truth and fighting my battles. I need to only be still and trust in the name of the Lord.


I totally agree with you @Jphillips, but being still is the hardest part.


----------



## newgrowth15

I praise God for stillness and the patience He teaches me while I wait on Him.


----------



## Jphillips

I praise God for leading beside still waters. No matter what happens in my life, I can choose to have peace and behave according to His promises. Amen!


----------



## newgrowth15

Sometimes it still hurts, but I praise God through the pain.


----------



## Jphillips

newgrowth15 said:


> Sometimes it still hurts, but I praise God through the pain.


----------



## newgrowth15

@Jphillips. Thank you.  Sometimes I just need a hug.


----------



## newgrowth15

I praise God for showing me the courage inside of me that I didn't know I had.


----------



## newgrowth15

I praise God for the will to do His will.


----------



## newgrowth15

I praise God for innovation and inspiration.


----------



## Jphillips

I praise God for new beginnings.


----------



## newgrowth15

Today I'm not feeling well. I praise God for His healing touch.


----------



## Jphillips

newgrowth15 said:


> Today I'm not feeling well. I praise God for His healing touch.


I'm in agreement with you. I pray that you feel better.


----------



## Jphillips

I praise God for another opportunity to serve Him.


----------



## newgrowth15

Jphillips said:


> I'm in agreement with you. I pray that you feel better.


@Jphillips, thank you for your prayers.  I am feeling much better today.


----------



## newgrowth15

I praise God for prayer warriors such as @Jphillips, whose prayers reach the ears of God and healing and restoration happens.


----------



## newgrowth15

The promises in God are yea and in Him Amen. I praise God for His precious promises.


----------



## Jphillips

I praise God for being my strength when I am weak. He lives in me.


----------



## movingforward

I have been very negative since my cat died.  I'm joining this challenge.

Welp! Thank you Father for taken the burden of my sins upon yourself.  I constantly remind myself, that you got me!

But mandatory positive - Thank you LORD, this stylist didn't over or under processed my hair.  I was scared for a moment!


----------



## newgrowth15

My mom would have been 86. I praise God for the time that He gave her on this earth.


----------



## newgrowth15

I praise God for helping me to find new ways to give Him fresh praise.


----------



## newgrowth15

I humble myself before the Lord and give Him fresh praise and worship on this day.


----------



## Jphillips

I praise God for being so patient with me. Every day He shows me the true meaning of love.


----------



## newgrowth15

I praise God. He remains the same yesterday, today and forevermore.


----------



## newgrowth15

Seeking first God's kingdom and His righteousness is my number 1 goal.  I praise God that He has placed that desire on my heart.


----------



## movingforward

I'm thankful that Father has allowed me to express my grievances to my manager.  Although, he is not a bad manager, there were things that bugged me as long as I have worked there.  

It was a calm conversation and I feel so much better.  I feel that I can move forward with my new job (coming soon) and be at peace.


----------



## Jphillips

I praise God for loving me the way He does. His ways are higher than my ways and His thoughts are higher than my thoughts.


----------



## newgrowth15

I praise God that He allows me to spend time with Him in prayer, worship and praise.


----------



## newgrowth15

I praise God that He gives me the desires of my heart as I delight myself in Him.


----------



## Jphillips

I praise God for giving me a clear mind and a heart of obedience.


----------



## newgrowth15

I praise God for Jesus Christ and that He calls me friend.


----------



## Jphillips

I praise God for being the one true God. Nobody is greater!


----------



## newgrowth15

I praise God for the beauty that still remains in this world.


----------



## newgrowth15

I praise God for a sense of humor. Sometimes I have to laugh at myself.


----------



## Jphillips

I praise God for allowing everyone to see the Truth, for one day every knee shall bow and every tongue shall confess that Jesus Christ is Lord.


----------



## newgrowth15

Every day that I open my eyes is a day to give God praise.


----------



## Jphillips

I praise God for being the great I AM. He is working every thing together for my good because I love Him.


----------



## newgrowth15

I praise God for leading me in the paths of righteousness for His name's sake.


----------



## newgrowth15

I praise God that He kept my daughter and son-in-law safe during their travels.


----------



## Jphillips

I praise God for working within me and changing me into the woman He wants me to become.


----------



## newgrowth15

I praise God because greater is He that is within me than he that is in the world.  I am a world changer through JesusChrist.


----------



## newgrowth15

I praise God for His grace.


----------



## Jphillips

I praise God for turning everything around for me.


----------



## newgrowth15

I praise God that the battle is not mine, but His to fight.


----------



## Jphillips

I praise God for loving me through my darkest moments.


----------



## newgrowth15

I praise God that He trusts us enough to go and make disciples of all nations and to bring Him glory.


----------



## newgrowth15

I praise God that there are no accidents in His kingdom and that He arranges everything decently and in order. I "accidentally" clicked on the "wrong" button this morning and it led me to a 12 year old thread about where have all the churches gone that really ministered to my spirit.


----------



## Jphillips

I praise God for good health and strength.


----------



## newgrowth15

I praise God for quiet time in the morning that I get to spend with Him and to listen for His voice.


----------



## newgrowth15

I praise God for another beautiful day.


----------



## Jphillips

I praise God for revealing himself to me more each day.


----------



## newgrowth15

I praise God for drawing me closer to Him.


----------



## Jphillips

I praise God for being Jehovah Rapha to my my mother and sister, as well as anyone who needs healing.


----------



## newgrowth15

I praise God for helping me to keep my mind stayed on Him.


----------



## newgrowth15

I praise You Lord for the gifts and talents You have given me, I will use them to bring You glory.  Hallelujah!


----------



## Jphillips

I praise God for gracing me with strength and self control, as well as a strong mind.


----------



## newgrowth15

I praise God for a new song in my heart.


----------



## Jphillips

Lord thank you for exposing those desires of my heart that do not align with your will. Also thank you for giving me the strength and obedience to turn away from them.


----------



## newgrowth15

Jphillips said:


> Lord thank you for exposing those desires of my heart that do not align with your will. Also thank you for giving me the strength and obedience to turn away from them.


@Jphillips, I couldn't agree with you more.


----------



## newgrowth15

I praise God for giving me the ability to hear from Him and to give Him praise on a daily basis.


----------



## newgrowth15

I praise God for a changed heart and mind to do His will and not my own.


----------



## newgrowth15

I praise God for letting me see the different ways He blesses me on a daily basis.


----------



## newgrowth15

I praise God because He is worthy to be praised.


----------



## newgrowth15

I praise  God because He has given so much to us for which we can be thankful on a daily basis.


----------



## Jphillips

I praise God for the ability to love and be loved.


----------



## newgrowth15

I will praise God with my whole heart.


----------



## newgrowth15

I praise God for delivering me from dangers seen and unseen.


----------



## Jphillips

I praise God for humbling experiences and for inner strength.


----------



## Jphillips

I praise God for His favor being upon me and for giving me His peace. Thank You Lord! I praise Your Holy name!


----------



## newgrowth15

I praise God for strength of character. He is worthy to be praised.


----------



## Jphillips

I praise God for being a faithful and forgiving God. I can never thank Him enough.


----------



## newgrowth15

I praise God because He goes searching for the outcasts and finds them.


----------



## newgrowth15

Study to show thyself approved unto God. Lord, I praise you for instructing me to study your word.


----------



## newgrowth15

I praise God for the awesomeness of Himself.


----------



## newgrowth15

Jesus said for us to be of good cheer for he has overcome the world. Praise the Lord, Amen!


----------



## Jphillips

I praise God for giving me a spirit of power, love and self discipline.


----------



## Dee-Licious

Day 1: I praise and thank him for giving me my portion of health and strength. I'm thankful I am able to be in the position I am in in life.


----------



## Jphillips

I praise God for allowing me to experience life abundantly.


----------



## newgrowth15

I praise God for being the promise keeper that He is.


----------



## newgrowth15

I praise God for being a covering to those who love Him and are not ashamed to claim Him as their own.


----------



## newgrowth15

I praise God for His justification. He made it just as if we had never sinned. What an awe inspiring God we serve.


----------



## newgrowth15

I praise God for reminding me that He is God all by Himself and that He doesn't need any help from me.


----------



## newgrowth15

I praise God for extended family. He shows us His love in many ways.


----------



## Jphillips

I praise God because He is so patient with me.


----------



## newgrowth15

I praise God because He loves me and because He taught me how to love Him and others in return.


----------



## newgrowth15

God has not forsaken me. He delights in me and I in Him; this is praiseworthy.


----------



## Jphillips

God is an amazing God. He is always with me and I praise Him for that.


----------



## newgrowth15

Praise God for preserving His Word, both in the flesh and in writing, so that we can get to know Him better.


----------



## newgrowth15

I praise God that He chose me.


----------



## newgrowth15

I praise God that He still woos those whom He loves.


----------



## newgrowth15

I praise God that He helps me to keep my mind stayed on Him.


----------



## Jphillips

I praise God for being in control of my life and not man.


----------



## newgrowth15

I praise God that He has written my name down in heaven. Luke 10:20


----------



## Jphillips

I praise God for being my Heavenly Father. Even if my earthly mother and father abandon me, He will never forsake me.


----------



## newgrowth15

I praise God for being trustworthy even when I fell asleep on the job.


----------



## Jphillips

I praise God for giving me strength and discipline.


----------



## newgrowth15

I praise God for cool breezes on warm nights.


----------



## newgrowth15

I praise God for answered prayers.


----------



## newgrowth15

Praise God for being near us; who hears us when we call; who makes Himself available to us when we seek Him.  Hallelujah!


----------



## newgrowth15

I praise God for preserving His Word, written in English, for over 400 years and that it is still relevant and reliable today.


----------



## Jphillips

I praise God for giving me wisdom and the ability to teach others.


----------



## newgrowth15

I praise God for being the calm in the middle of the storm.


----------



## newgrowth15

Praise God for daily blessings.


----------



## Jphillips

I praise the Lord for always blessing me to be triumphant.


----------



## newgrowth15

I praise God for being a very present help when I need Him most.


----------



## Jphillips

I praise the Lord for traveling grace!


----------



## newgrowth15

I am so thankful that God gives us the power to choose.  I choose to serve, worship and praise Him.


----------



## Jphillips

I praise the Lord for true friendships that allow me to experience His live through others.


----------



## newgrowth15

I praise God that I can give Him fresh praise every morning.


----------



## Jphillips

I praise God for molding me into the worshipper He wants me to be.


----------



## newgrowth15

Praise Abba Father that we can learn knew things about Him everyday and never come to an end of who He is.


----------



## newgrowth15

I praise God for the peace He has given me.


----------



## Jphillips

I praise God for being Jehovah Jireh.


----------



## Jphillips

I praise God for His son Jesus Christ who is consistently interceding on my behalf.


----------



## newgrowth15

Praise God.  He gives me hope.


----------



## janiebaby

Praise God for pressing on my heart to find a church that's the right fit.


----------



## newgrowth15

Praise God that He is trustworthy and I trust Him with my all.


----------



## janiebaby

Praise God for my good health. I have problems but thank God they've been manageable.


----------



## Jphillips

I praise God for hearing my cry.


----------



## janiebaby

Praise God for bringing me a new workout partner . It's so much easier to workout with someone vs alone.


----------



## Jphillips

I praise God for never giving up on me.


----------



## janiebaby

I praise God that I have food and a place to stay.


----------



## newgrowth15

I praise God that I can worship Him freely no matter where I am.


----------



## janiebaby

I praise God that I have access to transportation.


----------



## donna894

I praise and thank God for the lovely women on this board, my dear family, and that all our needs are met.  We don't know what tomorrow holds, but we do know God is in control and for that I am eternally grateful.


----------



## janiebaby

donna894 said:


> I praise and thank God for the lovely women on this board, my dear family, and that all our needs are met.  We don't know what tomorrow holds, but we do know God is in control and for that I am eternally grateful.



Yes amen


----------



## Jphillips

I praise God for giving me wisdom in all situations as well as a spirit of discernment.


----------



## janiebaby

Praise God that there is someone who cares that I make it home safely.


----------



## newgrowth15

Praise God for giving us wisdom, freely, if we ask Him for it.


----------



## Jphillips

I praise God for blessing me to accomplish my goals.


----------



## janiebaby

I praise God for allowing me to see another day.


----------



## Jphillips

I praise God for giving me courage and wisdom.


----------



## janiebaby

I praise God for giving me a vision of a potential career path


----------



## newgrowth15

God's thoughts towards us are as numerous as the sand.  Have you ever thought about how much sand there is across the entire earth--not just on the beaches, but also in the ocean, lakes, rivers and soil throughout the whole world? If you ever run out of reasons to praise God, come back to this specific post and meditate on the number of God's thoughts towards you.


----------



## Jphillips

I praise God for His divine protection.


----------



## janiebaby

I praise God for parents and grandparents who love me


----------



## newgrowth15

I praise God for blessing me with the writing skills I use to praise Him.


----------



## newgrowth15

I praise God because He makes a way.


----------



## newgrowth15

I praise God with my whole heart.


----------



## newgrowth15

Praise God for letting me grow in Him.


----------



## newgrowth15

I praise God for the changes I see Him bringing about in myself and in my loved ones.


----------



## Jphillips

I praise God because I am fearfully and wonderfully made.


----------



## newgrowth15

Praise God in everything.


----------



## Jphillips

I praise God for the ability to love and be loved.


----------



## newgrowth15

Praise God for another day.


----------



## newgrowth15

Praise God that I don't have to rely on my feelings, but on my faith, to trust in Him.


----------



## newgrowth15

All praise belongs to God for answered prayers. A friend of mine got the job he wanted. Thank you Jesus.


----------



## Jphillips

I praise God for always revealing the truth.


----------



## newgrowth15

Jphillips said:


> I praise God for always revealing the truth.


Even when we don't want to hear it or accept it.


----------



## newgrowth15

I praise God for holding us in His hand so that no evil shall befall us.


----------



## newgrowth15

I praise God for using someone to save me and for using me to help save others--all glory to His name. Amen!


----------



## newgrowth15

I praise God now for all of my future blessings.


----------



## Jphillips

I praise God for keeping His promises.


----------



## newgrowth15

Father God, you never cease to amaze me. All praises belong to you Lord.


----------



## newgrowth15

Praise God for the wisdom He so liberally gives to all who will ask.


----------



## Jphillips

I praise God for giving me everything I need to succeed including a strong mind full of wisdom and a discerning spirit.


----------



## newgrowth15

I praise God that we can overcome the power of darkness in this world by the blood of the Lamb and the power of our testimony. Amen!


----------



## newgrowth15

I praise God for revealing to me the things He has prepared for me through His Spirit.


----------



## Jphillips

I praise God for turning everything around and working all things together for good.


----------



## newgrowth15

I will love thee and praise thee, O Lord my strength.


----------



## newgrowth15

O Lord, you are my strong tower and I will praise you with my lips.


----------



## Jphillips

I praise God for blessing me with the resources to be able to give.


----------



## newgrowth15

God is great and greatly to be praised.


----------



## newgrowth15

I praise God for the hope that I have in him.


----------



## newgrowth15

I praise God for helping me to hold on in spite of what I see.


----------



## Jphillips

I praise God for never giving up on me.


----------



## newgrowth15

I praise God for giving me the desire to pray for others.


----------



## newgrowth15

I praise God for giving me eyes to see and ears to hear what the Spirit is saying unto the churches.


----------



## newgrowth15

I praise God for sending those who minister to me and "talk we down from the ledge" when all is see is chaos around me.  We walk by faith and not by sight.


----------



## Jphillips

I praise God for disciplining me because He loves me.


----------



## newgrowth15

I will praise the LORD according to His righteousness: and will sing praise to the name of the LORD most high.  Psalm 7:17


----------



## newgrowth15

I praise God because He is above all.


----------



## newgrowth15

I praise God for supplying all of my needs according to His riches in glory through Christ Jesus. Amen!


----------



## newgrowth15

I praise God for letting me see His light in others.


----------



## Jphillips

I praise God for forgiving me of my sins and giving me a brand new start in Him.


----------



## newgrowth15

I wish I could find higher ways to praise the Lord; He is so awesome.


----------



## newgrowth15

I  praise God for giving me the strength to endure until the end.  Matthew 24:13


----------



## newgrowth15

I praise God for giving me the ability to think deeply about Him and His word on a daily basis.


----------



## newgrowth15

I am glad to have one more day to praise the Lord.


----------



## Ms. Tarabotti

I was in need of some extra money this week-received some from various sources.

God has been using my 'Annus Horribilis (latin for horrible year- when I lost my parents and several other relatives one right after the other in a years time) to enable me to strengthen and support other people who are dealing with the deaths of loved ones.


----------



## newgrowth15

@Ms. Tarabotti, I am sorry for the loss of your loved ones, yet I rejoice with you in the ministry of comfort that God has granted you. You may never know the blessing you have been to others.


----------



## newgrowth15

I praise God for restoring my vision.  I now know what I must do.


----------



## Jphillips

I praise God for providing me peace amidst this storm.


----------



## newgrowth15

Jphillips said:


> I praise God for providing me peace amidst this storm.


@Jphillips, I pray that God will not remove you from the storm in your life, but that He will strengthen you through the storm, so that when you emerge from the other side, you will be able to strengthen and comfort others.


----------



## newgrowth15

I praise God because He took pleasure in creating us from the very beginning.


----------



## Jphillips

I praise God for giving me the strength I need to accomplish what he has for me to accomplish.


----------



## newgrowth15

I praise God for reminding me how much He loves me, even during stormy weather.


----------



## newgrowth15

I praise God for seeing me and thinking better of me than I think of myself.


----------



## newgrowth15

I praise God for my health. I really appreciate it when I don't feel well.


----------



## newgrowth15

God is love; let everything that has breath praise the Lord.


----------



## newgrowth15

I praise God for all of the different styles of praise and worship music so all who care to worship Him can find something that fits their tastes.


----------



## Jphillips

I praise God because that is what He created me to do, to praise and worship Him all the days of my life.


----------



## newgrowth15

Thank you Lord for reminding me that I belong to You. You are worthy of all praise.


----------



## newgrowth15

I praise God that when I am obedient to His stirrings, others get blessed.


----------



## Jphillips

Thank you Lord for giving me wisdom, strength and courage.
 You are providing for better days as I type this.


----------



## newgrowth15

I will lift up my hands in praise and worship to The Most High God. Amen!


----------



## newgrowth15

Father God, I praise You for who You are and for giving me eyes to see You for who You are. Hallelujah!


----------



## newgrowth15

I praise God for this treasure He has given me. The more I spend it, the richer it becomes.


----------



## newgrowth15

Praise God for fellowship.


----------



## newgrowth15

Praise God for Jesus Christ.


----------



## newgrowth15

Praise God for keeping me in my right mind.


----------



## janiebaby

Praise God for sending me messages here and there that He's listening ❤


----------



## newgrowth15

I praise God that I will be with Him in heaven one day praising and worshipping Him with that great cloud of witnesses who have gone before me. Hallelujah!


----------



## newgrowth15

God is real. Praise God for who He is.


----------



## Jphillips

I praise God for His patience with me.


----------



## newgrowth15

Praise God that He is the standard by which all things are measured.


----------



## newgrowth15

Praise God that there is none higher than He.


----------



## newgrowth15

Praise God that although I may forget to come into this thread to write out my praise, He still accepts my praise no matter where I am.


----------



## newgrowth15

I praise God in all of my circumstances.


----------



## Jphillips

I praise God for giving me another day, another opportunity to praise and worship Him.


----------



## levette

I praise God for his grace and mercy despite our wicked ways


----------



## newgrowth15

I praise God through sunshine and rain.


----------



## newgrowth15

Praise God that He hears our prayers.


----------



## newgrowth15

Praise God for the power of prayer.


----------



## Jphillips

I praise God for being my strength. Without Him, I couldn't do anything.


----------



## newgrowth15

Praise God that He changes lives through the power of His word.


----------



## newgrowth15

I praise God for the courage to speak and to stand on His word.


----------



## newgrowth15

Let us offer the sacrifice of praise to God, continually, by the fruit of our lips.


----------



## newgrowth15

*Hallelujah! The highest praise. *


----------



## Jphillips

I praise God for His perfect and unconditional love.


----------



## Daina

I would like to join, reading through this thread of praise has encouraged, uplifted and inspired me!

Day 1: I praise God that I know my redeemer lives. I am grateful and thankful for a willing mind and spirit to worship and praise Him in spirit and truth!


----------



## newgrowth15

@Daina, welcome and may God pour out many blessings on you as you praise Him through all of your circumstances.


----------



## newgrowth15

Praise God that Jesus Christ is lifted higher than any other.


----------



## Jphillips

I praise God for being the one, true and only God.


----------



## newgrowth15

Jphillips said:


> I praise God for being the one, true and only God.


 Amen, Amen and


----------



## newgrowth15

If God be for us, who can be against us?  This is praise worthy and dance worthy. I feel like shouting up in here this morning.


----------



## Jphillips

I praise God for giving me strength when I feel like I can't continue.


----------



## Daina

Day 2: I am grateful that God's grace and mercy begin anew each day!

Day 3: Thank you Lord for looking beyond my faults and seeing my needs. Thank you for finding favor in a wretch like me. To God be the glory!


----------



## Daina

newgrowth15 said:


> @Daina, welcome and may God pour out many blessings on you as you praise Him through all of your circumstances.



Thanks sis and thank you for starting such a wonderful thread!


----------



## newgrowth15

I praise God for turning my mourning into dancing and lifting my sorrow.


----------



## Daina

Day 4: Thank you God for traveling grace and mercy and for keeping me and my family safe.


----------



## Jphillips

Holy, holy, is the Lord Almighty! I praise God because He is The Great I AM!


----------



## newgrowth15

I praise God for the call to prayer and for all of the prayer warriors who answer the call on a daily basis. Thank you, Lord.


----------



## Daina

Day 5: Thank you Lord for rest, even on the nights I don't get the recommended amount I thank you for making even 3 hours feel like 8 hours! Thank you that in my weariness I can come to you for rest.


----------



## newgrowth15

Praise God for the Lamb of God who saves us from our sins.


----------



## Daina

Day 6: Thank you God for your many blessings seen and unseen!

Day 7: Thank you God for a church home where I can go to swap my troubles for joy!


----------



## newgrowth15

Praise God for babies. They show us what total faith in God and dependence on God looks like -- absolutely no worries.


----------



## Daina

Day 8: Thank you Lord for forgiveness and extending that which is not deserved. Teach me God to be quicker to forgive and slower to be angry.


----------



## newgrowth15

Praise God for dreams. They show us what is real vs what is not.


----------



## Jphillips

Thank you Lord for being a just and righteous God.


----------



## newgrowth15

Lord, You are more beautiful than diamonds and worthy of our praise.


----------



## Daina

Thank you Lord for being Jehovah Jireh! I praise and thank you for food, shelter and clothing. I thank you for providing for all of our needs, You are truly more than enough!


----------



## newgrowth15

Lord, I praise You for the gifts You have given me that I can, in turn, give back to You to bring glory to You.


----------



## newgrowth15

I praise God for teaching me His ways through scripture.


----------



## Daina

Day 10: Thank you Lord for your healing touch!

Day 11: Thank you God for a blueprint on how to live my life. Your word is the same and just as it applied to the children of Israel it applies to me today!


----------



## Jphillips

I praise God because He loves someone like me.


----------



## newgrowth15

Praise God for His protection of us.


----------



## Jphillips

I praise God for His perfect and unconditional love.


----------



## Daina

Day 12: Thank you God for family and your spirit of love.

Day 13: Thank you God for friends that are sometimes closer than any brother...


----------



## newgrowth15

Praise God that we can be open and honest with Him, since He already knows us.


----------



## newgrowth15

I praise God for giving me a spirit of thankfulness and contentment.  I am satisfied in Christ.


----------



## newgrowth15

Abba Father, You deserve our worship; You deserve our praise.


----------



## newgrowth15

I praise God for revealing Himself to those of us who are called by His name and who love and worship Him.


----------



## Jphillips

I praise the Lord for being Jehovah Jireh. He provides me with everything I need.


----------



## newgrowth15

For a debt I could never repay, I praise The Lord.


----------



## Jphillips

I praise God for delivering me.


----------



## Daina

Day 14: Thank you God for abundance!

Day 15: Thank you God for including those of us who were not part of the original chosen children in your plan of salvation.


----------



## Daina

Day 16: Thank you God for the gifts you have given me. Thank you for allowing me to use my gifts to help build your kingdom and glorify your holy name.

Day 17: Thank you Lord for a husband that has chosen to carry your gospel, beautiful are the feet!


----------



## Daina

Day 18: Thank you God for protection against the enemy.

Day 19: Thank you Lord for your healing power.


----------



## newgrowth15

I lift up holy hands to magnify The Lord and worship Him. Hallelujah!


----------



## Jphillips

I praise God because He is worthy of all of my praises! Thank you Lord!


----------



## Jphillips

Thank You Lord for being my refuge and strength. A helper who is always there in times of trouble.


----------



## newgrowth15

I praise God for giving me mountain moving faith.


----------



## newgrowth15

I praise God for reminding me of His promises -- one of which is that I am blessed forever. Psalm 21:6.


----------



## Daina

Day 20: Thank you Lord for blessing me indeed and enlarging my territory! 1 Chronicles 4:10

Day 21: Thank you God that the suffering of this present time is nothing compared to the glory that is to come. Romans 8:18


----------



## newgrowth15

Praise God for the beauty of His love -- it bears all things, believes all things, hopes all things, endures all things. Love never fails. 1 Corinthians 13:7-8a


----------



## Daina

Day 22: Thank you Lord for a hunger and thirst to study your word and to live a life that is in accordance to your holy and divine will.


----------



## Daina

Day 23: Thank you God for the book of Proverbs and the instruction and wisdom for life it provides!


----------



## newgrowth15

Praise God because there is no god beside Him and He will share His glory with no others.


----------



## Daina

Day 24: Thank you Lord for your Agape love, a true love that never changes even when we do.


----------



## newgrowth15

I praise You Lord that even though it looks like we are losing, with You, we win.


----------



## Jphillips

I thank You Lord for always being with me. You will never leave me nor forsake me.


----------



## Daina

Day 25: Thank you God for waking me up this morning with a touch of your love. Thank you for life, health and strength and for allowing me to see another day!


----------



## newgrowth15

Praise God for the sheep who know and still hear the voice of the Good Shepherd.


----------



## newgrowth15

Sometimes I will go through this thread and read some of these praise reports, out loud. I must say, it makes for a blessed and marvelous day.


----------



## Jphillips

I praise God for the traveling grace he provides each and every day.


----------



## newgrowth15

Fear is torment.  I praise God for His perfect love which casts out fear.


----------



## Jphillips

I praise God for allowing me to give all of my cares and worries to Him. He cares about me.


----------



## newgrowth15

Father God, You are creator.  You hold the universe in the palm of Your hand and You cause the rain to fall on the just and the unjust. You are holy and worthy of all our praise. Hallelujah!


----------



## Daina

My whole house has been consumed by sickness but I will not allow that to stop my praise!

Day 26: Father God thank for being Jehovah Shiloh....truly the peace you provide surpasses all of my limited understanding. 

Day 27: Thank you Lord for just being God...thank you for finding favor in a wretch like me. I've truly been through too much not to worship you!

Day 28: Thank you God that you have the final word! Thank you for your protection 3 years ago when my son was born 9 weeks premature. Thank you Lord for his deliverance, my deliverance and 3 years later that he is a living testimony with no ill effects. Thank you that all the things the doctors wanted to prepare me for, your master plan was already at work. The doctors said he was early but You said he was right on time!


----------



## newgrowth15

I praise God because He is real and His grace is amazing.


----------



## newgrowth15

@Daina, I pray that you and family recover quickly.  And praise God that you chose to believe His report for your son.  God truly is amazing.  Over 30 years ago, I gave birth to a preemie.  She came a month early and weighed less than 4 pounds.  The doctors told me she would have all types of challenges including mental, physical and social, but God...  She has none of those issues.  As a matter of fact, she has excelled in all of those areas and more.  All praise to The Most High God. Amen!


----------



## Daina

newgrowth15 said:


> @Daina, I pray that you and family recover quickly.  And praise God that you chose to believe His report for your son.  God truly is amazing.  Over 30 years ago, I gave birth to a preemie.  She came a month early and weighed less than 4 pounds.  The doctors told me she would have all types of challenges including mental, physical and social, but God...  She has none of those issues.  As a matter of fact, she has excelled in all of those areas and more.  All praise to The Most High God. Amen!



Yesss @newgrowth15 won't He do it!!! What a mighty God we serve, what a blessing that your daughter thrived in God's plan.


----------



## newgrowth15

Praise God for His protection.


----------



## newgrowth15

Daina said:


> Yesss @newgrowth15 won't He do it!!! What a mighty God we serve, what a blessing that your daughter thrived in God's plan.


Amen!


----------



## Daina

Day 29: Thank you Lord for your arms of protection around my children. Thank you for giving me the mind to raise them as believers and to teach them they can do all things through Christ!


----------



## Jphillips

Thank you Lord for being a present help in times of trouble.


----------



## newgrowth15

Holy are You Lord and worthy to be praised.


----------



## Daina

Day 30: Thank you God that your Grace is sufficient for me and that in my weakness your strength is made perfect! 2 corinthians 12:9


----------



## Jphillips

I praise You Lord for giving me Your perfect peace.


----------



## newgrowth15

Daina said:


> Day 30: Thank you God that your Grace is sufficient for me and that in my weakness your strength is made perfect! 2 corinthians 12:9


@Daina, do you care to share how God has blessed you since you began this 30 Days of Praise Challenge? I know that He used you to bless me and others who have read your praise reports.  Thank you for sharing your blessings.


----------



## newgrowth15

I praise God for giving those of us who are His own, the light inside each of us that draws others to Christ Jesus.


----------



## newgrowth15

While I live, I will praise The Lord. Psalm 146:2a.


----------



## Daina

newgrowth15 said:


> @Daina, do you care to share how God has blessed you since you began this 30 Days of Praise Challenge? I know that He used you to bless me and others who have read your praise reports.  Thank you for sharing your blessings.



@newgrowth15, wow the blessings are too numerous to capture them all but the biggest blessing I would say by far is finding a new level of peace and contentment in God. Truly trusting and believing in the promise. It has allowed me to really let go and let God. There are some things I have been holding on to in my life that were keeping me from being what God truly wanted me to be. My life in the last 3 months has become more complicated, more busy, more hurried, more stressed but I am at peace and know that I am firmly standing in the center of His will so I know it will all work out according to His purpose and plan. Thank you sis for asking me to share!


----------



## Daina

Thank you Lord for allowing me to put my faith in you. Thank you that you never disappoint or fail to deliver!


----------



## newgrowth15

Thank You, Lord for using us as instruments in Your service to reach and to bless others. I praise You, Lord.


----------



## newgrowth15

I praise God that we are no longer strangers, but that we have been grafted into the family of God.


----------



## Daina

Good morning Father God and thank you for waking me up with a little touch of your love this morning. Thank you for your grace ad traveling mercy this weekend.


----------



## newgrowth15

I praise God for unexpected blessings like when my great niece drops by and brings my great, great niece for a visit.  Thank You Lord for your favor.


----------



## newgrowth15

Praise God for the good report.


----------



## Jphillips

I praise You Lord for Your Word that heals and nourishes my soul.


----------



## Daina

Thank you God for your breath of life this morning! Thank you for your angels of protection that keep me andy family from all dangers seen and unseen.


----------



## newgrowth15

I praise You Lord, with my whole heart.


----------



## Daina

Thank you Lord for being a redeemer, thank you Lord for marriage even when it gets hard. Even though I'm not yet what You want me to be, I thank you that I'm not what I used to be!


----------



## newgrowth15

Praise God that in this crazy world, He is the source of sanity.


----------



## Daina

Thank you God for the gift of discernment. Thank you that your Holy Spirit is both a teacher and a guide.


----------



## newgrowth15

Praise God for waking me up this morning and giving me a fresh start.


----------



## Jphillips

I praise God for allowing me to rest in Him.


----------



## newgrowth15

Thank you Lord for giving us clean hearts to praise, worship and love You.


----------



## Jphillips

I praise God for remaining faithful.


----------



## newgrowth15

I praise God because He deserves all of my praise and adoration.


----------



## newgrowth15

One year ago today, I lost my dear mother. I praise God for His comfort and blessed assurance.


----------



## Daina

newgrowth15 said:


> One year ago today, I lost my dear mother. I praise God for His comfort and blessed assurance.



@newgrowth15, my thoughts and prayers are with you sis and I am very sorry for your loss. Remember earth has no sorrow that Heaven can't heal.


----------



## Daina

Good morning Father God and thank you for your angels of protection while I slept and for waking me with a touch of your love!

Thank you Lord for your gospel and thank you for those true believers that carry your gospel, for beautiful are the feet!


----------



## Jphillips

I praise God for placing people in my life that reassure me with His Word.


----------



## newgrowth15

I praise God for restoration and peace.


----------



## Jphillips

I praise God because the joy of the Lord is my strength !


----------



## newgrowth15

I praise God for my family, who loves me unconditionally and I love them the same.


----------



## newgrowth15

Holy are you Lord and worthy to be praised.


----------



## Daina

Thank you Lord for being my Jehovah Shiloh...for truly your peace surpasses all understanding.


----------



## Jphillips

I praise You Lord for giving me another chance.


----------



## newgrowth15

I praise God because He is trustworthy and unchangeable.


----------



## newgrowth15

I praise God for showing me love like no other.


----------



## Daina

Thank you God for including me in your plan of salvation. Thank you for making me a daughter and giving me the ability to cry Abba Father!


----------



## newgrowth15

I praise God that even when I cannot think of anything to praise Him for at the moment, I can still praise Him.


----------



## Daina

Thank you Lord for your provision, thank you for supplying all of our needs and some of my wants. Thank you for when you say "yes", thank you when you say "no", and thank you for when you say "wait, not yet".


----------



## Daina

Thank you God for another days journey! Thank you God for my 3 year old who encouraged me to get up and say prayers when I fell into bed dog tired last night! Thank you for using him to remind me of your goodness, grace and the fact you are always worthy to be praised!


----------



## newgrowth15

I praise God for His written Word that allows me to check and double check what I believe.


----------



## Jphillips

I praise God because He is worthy of all of my praise!


----------



## Daina

Thank you Lord for your strength, thank you Lord that when my confidence gets low you remind me just whose child I am. You remind me that I have the biggest and baddest Daddy of all and that You can do anything but fail!


----------



## newgrowth15

I praise God for His holiness.


----------



## Daina

Thank you God for being a friend to the sinner. Thank you for loving me when I am my most unlovable! Thank you for looking beyond my faults and seeing my needs.


----------



## Jphillips

Thank You Lord for always allowing the sun to shine through the rain.


----------



## newgrowth15

Praise God in His excellency and His majesty.


----------



## Daina

Thank you Lord for being my beginning and my end. For in you I place all my hope.


----------



## Daina

Thank you God for the Holy Ghost and the mighty burning fire! Thank you that the Holy Ghost is both a teacher and a guide.


----------



## newgrowth15

I praise God for carrying me through.


----------



## Jphillips

I praise God for giving me wisdom and patience.


----------



## Daina

Thank you Lord that obedience is better than the sacrifice.


----------



## Daina

Thank you God for the sacrifice of the living lamb...thank you for giving me the right to the tree of life!


----------



## Jphillips

I praise You Lord for staying true to Your Word!


----------



## newgrowth15

I praise God for His righteousness and the inheritance of which He has imparted to us.


----------



## newgrowth15

I praise God for He is the Ancient of Days.


----------



## Daina

Thank you God that I am not only a tithe payer but a tithe believer! I've seen you work and open the windows of heaven and pour out blessings.


----------



## Jphillips

Thank you Lord for allowing me to have a true and real relationship with You. Nothing else matters.


----------



## newgrowth15

I praise God for pineapples.


----------



## newgrowth15

Double post.


----------



## Daina

Thank you Lord that I know I've been changed. All the glory and my hallelujah belongs to you!


----------



## newgrowth15

I praise God for being God and a rewarder of those who diligently seek Him.


----------



## newgrowth15

Oh Lord, how excellent is Your name. You are worthy to be praised.


----------



## Jphillips

I praise YouvLord for being the Great I AM. You are everything I need.


----------



## Daina

Thank you God for the spirit of discernment. Please strengthen me to let go of those relationships in my life that are not of your will.


----------



## Daina

Thank you Lord that my life is defined and transformed by your love and grace!


----------



## newgrowth15

*All glory and strength is due unto The Lord; praise His name forever. *


----------



## Jphillips

Lord thank you for @newgrowth15  and @Daina who point me towards praising You through all circumstances.


----------



## Daina

Jphillips said:


> Lord thank you for @newgrowth15  and @Daina who point me towards praising You through all circumstances.



Thanks sis, you ladies are a blessing to me and help keep me encouraged!


----------



## Daina

Thank you God for a husband that encourages me, covers me and carries your gospel. I pray you will strengthen me and continue to lead and direct me to be the wife You need me to be for him.


----------



## newgrowth15

Praise God for the remnant He has kept for Himself who thank and praise Him daily.


----------



## Jphillips

Thank You Lord for being a God of justice. You fight all of my battles. I only have to be still and trust You.


----------



## newgrowth15

Lord, I praise you for your loving kindness towards us.


----------



## newgrowth15

I praise God for the grace to step back and look at the big picture.


----------



## Jphillips

Thank You Lord! If You are for me, who shall be against me?


----------



## newgrowth15

Praise God that our names are written in heaven.


----------



## Daina

Father God I thank you for your loving kindness...I thank you for what seems impossible that you make gospel. For truly Lord you can do anything but fail.


----------



## newgrowth15

Father God, thank you for making us your instruments of praise. We cannot praise you enough for all you do for us and how you bring us through every trial and tribulation whether we acknowledge you or not.  Thank you Lord for you are worthy to be praised. Amen!


----------



## Daina

Thank you God for your healing power. I claim relief in your name and know that you will see me through.


----------



## Jphillips

Today is the last day of my first semester of teaching!!  Thank you so much Lord for Your divine favor and wisdom. I praise You in advance for the wisdom You are giving me and the progress I will make with my students and in my career. Amen!


----------



## Daina

Thank you Lord for your precious gift! Thank you for the sacrifice of the lamb so I may have a right to the tree of life and can cry Abba Father! Thank you for including me in your gift of salvation.


----------



## trueheartofgold

Thank you God for seeing me through. Thank you for opening my mind and eyes to leave people as well as situations that would have caused me to go down the wrong path. I am forever grateful that you have been protecting me.


----------



## Daina

All praise to the most high God! Thank you Lord and happy birthday to the Prince of Peace!!!


----------



## Daina

Gracious Lord thank you for free will and thank you for the right mind to use that will to serve You each and every day. Thank you that I know my redeemer lives!


----------



## Daina

Thank you Lord for your loving kindness, thank you for your many blessings seen and unseen.


----------



## Jphillips

Thank you Lord for loving me unconditionally.


----------



## TwoSnapsUp

Day 1: I am thankful for still having both parents who are alive. Not many people can say the same, and I couldn't imagine my world without them in it.


----------



## newgrowth15

TwoSnapsUp said:


> Day 1: I am thankful for still having both parents who are alive. Not many people can say the same, and I couldn't imagine my world without them in it.


Welcome @TwoSnapsUp, I am so glad to see that you are here.  I hope you will take this challenge and look for ways to praise God on a daily basis.


----------



## newgrowth15

I praise God for directing those who need to refocus their minds back to Him for His grace and mercy.


----------



## TwoSnapsUp

Day 2: I am thankful for my coworkers. I work with some great people and through our high and lows, we work well together.

Day 3: I am thankful for my closest friends. They have never once made me feel inadequate for still being unmarried with no children. I never felt like I was being judged for not being in the same place as them in life.


----------



## newgrowth15

I praise God for who He is and for what He does for us.


----------



## newgrowth15

God inhabits the praises of His people.  Come let us praise Him together.


----------



## newgrowth15

I praise God for the dawning of a brand new day in a brand New Year 2018.  Happy New Year everybody.  May God bless you and prosper you as your souls prosper.


----------



## moneychaser

Thank you for blessing me with another year on this earth lord!


----------



## TwoSnapsUp

Day 4:  Thank you for my dream job. Not many people can say they love what they do

Day 5: Thank you for allowing me to make it through the year without any major losses

Day 6: Thank you for allowing me to see a new year. How I spend it depends on me.


----------



## newgrowth15

I am feeling a little sick today, yet I will praise The Lord.


----------



## Daina

Lord thank you for your covering and protection. Lord thank you for keeping me while I have been sick. Although I haven't been able to post much thank you that You were always on my heart and mind. Thank you for touching my body, thank you for your healing powers and I claim my healing and restoration in your mighty name!


----------



## newgrowth15

Thank you Lord that I can still praise you no matter what the weather is doing.


----------



## TwoSnapsUp

Day 7: I am thankful that I got an extra day off of work, as I wasn't feeling well. 

Day 8: I still wasn't feeling well, so I am thankful for a good day at work and coworkers who made it even easier.

Day 9: I am thankful that my family members are safe during this weather.


----------



## Daina

Father God I thank you for food, shelter and clothing. I thank you for keeping me and my family. Thank you despite the cold and bitter weather, the warmth of your love is ever present.


----------



## TwoSnapsUp

Thank you for protecting me from what I thought I wanted and, instead, giving me what I didn't know I needed.


----------



## Jphillips

Thank you Lord for leading me through troubled waters.


----------



## newgrowth15

Thank God for Jesus Christ.


----------



## Daina

Father God I thank you for your mighty word! As I embark on reading and meditating on your word for the next 90 days I pray your leading and direction. I pray for understanding, I pray you will open my eyes, ears and heart to reveal what you need me to see, hear and adopt.


----------



## Daina

Lord thank you for the soft kisses and warm hugs of my children!


----------



## Jphillips

I praise God because He deserves all of my praise!


----------



## Daina

Thank you God for another days journey! Thank you that your love, mercy and grace renews each day.


----------



## newgrowth15

Lord, thank you.


----------



## Jphillips

Thank You Lord fo carrying me through these difficult times. Weeping may endure for a night, but joy comes in the morning.


----------



## newgrowth15

Lord, I praise you for the truth of your word.  Help me to be mindful to speak the truth in love.


----------



## Daina

Thank God for the new gems you are revealing to me in your word! Thank you for waking me this morning with a touch of love.


----------



## Daina

Father God, thank you for another year of life!  You didn't have to do it but you did, thank you for finding favor in a little wretch like me.


----------



## newgrowth15

Praise God for kindness.


----------



## newgrowth15

Praise God for turning mistakes into blessings.


----------



## Jphillips

I praise You Lord for being a healer! You are Jehovah Rapha!


----------



## newgrowth15

Call on the name of the Lord and be saved -- this is praiseworthy.


----------



## Daina

Thank you Lord for when others extend grace to me that I don't deserved or haven't earned. I know it's your guiding hand that leads them.


----------



## newgrowth15

I praise God for others who share their testimonies of His goodness, grace and mercy.


----------



## newgrowth15

I am thankful that God allows me to meet with Him every morning at the dawning of a new day to spend some quiet time with Him.


----------



## newgrowth15

Even on the days when my Internet is acting up, I still praise God.


----------



## Jphillips

Thank You Lord for carrying me through this semester. I can’t do this without You.


----------



## newgrowth15

Lord, for as long as You give me breath, I will praise You.


----------



## newgrowth15

I praise You Lord for strengthening my mind to live for You.


----------



## newgrowth15

I praise God for inspiring and strengthening me.


----------



## newgrowth15

I praise God for prayer.  It allows me to draw closer to Him.


----------



## Jphillips

Thank You Lord for giving me strength and a sound mind.


----------



## newgrowth15

As I meditate on God's word, I praise Him.


----------



## newgrowth15

I praise God for the strength to do His will.


----------



## newgrowth15

I praise God for the peace He gives me.


----------



## newgrowth15

I praise God for His natural beauty. He made me in His image.


----------



## Jphillips

I praise You Lord for being Jehovah Shammah, for always being with me.


----------



## newgrowth15

I praise God for calling me friend.


----------



## newgrowth15

Thank you Lord for the immediacy of your word.


----------



## newgrowth15

I praise God that when I draw closer to Him, He draws closer to me.


----------



## Jphillips

I praise You Lord for Your Son Jesus Christ, who is always interceding on my behalf.


----------



## newgrowth15

I praise God for the compassion He has given to me and taught me to show to others.


----------



## newgrowth15

I praise God that He created people to need each other, whether some recognize it or not.


----------



## newgrowth15

All praise belongs to God. It's not about us, it's all about Him.


----------



## newgrowth15

God is good.


----------



## newgrowth15

I trust God and I praise Him for it.


----------



## newgrowth15

Sing unto God, sing praises to his name: extol him that rideth upon the heavens by his name JAH, and rejoice before him.  Psalm 68:4


----------



## Jphillips

I praise You Lord for being an all knowing God.


----------



## newgrowth15

Have faith in God and praise Him.


----------



## newgrowth15

Praise God just because.


----------



## newgrowth15

The Messiah is coming back, praise God!


----------



## lili4ever

I praise God for the valleys because in them is where my faith, my strength and relationship in Christ grows stronger.


----------



## newgrowth15

Lord, thank you for the privilege of being in your presence and being blessed by your Word.


----------



## newgrowth15

I rejoice in the Lord.


----------



## newgrowth15

The Almighty is all powerful; praise His name forever.


----------



## newgrowth15

*Father God, I adore You and I praise You forever and ever, Amen! *


----------



## Jphillips

I praise You Lord for being my strength.


----------



## newgrowth15

All praises to The Great I AM who breathes life into us daily. Hallelujah!


----------



## Jphillips

I praise God for giving me rest as I take His yoke in exchange for my burdens.


----------



## TwoSnapsUp

I am so grateful to have a medical situation I was dealing with for a while, finally resolve!


----------



## newgrowth15

I praise God that in His infinite wisdom, He taught me to wait on Him.


----------



## newgrowth15

TwoSnapsUp said:


> I am so grateful to have a medical situation I was dealing with for a while, finally resolve!


Praise God!


----------



## newgrowth15

Even on average, ordinary, regular days, I still praise God.


----------



## newgrowth15

I love You Lord and I praise You.


----------



## newgrowth15

JEHOVAH RAPHA, I praise you for being my healer.


----------



## Jphillips

I praise You Lord for giving me the ability to quickly forgive and let go.


----------



## newgrowth15

I praise God for inspiring me to keep going when things get tough.


----------



## Jphillips

I praise God for loving me unconditionally.


----------



## newgrowth15

I praise God for always being available.


----------



## Jphillips

I praise God for being for me and not allowing me to fail!


----------



## newgrowth15

Lord, your wonders never cease to amaze me. You are amazing and I praise and worship You.


----------



## Jphillips

I praise You Lord for giving me strength, courage, and wisdom.


----------



## newgrowth15

I praise you Lord for never lowering or changing Your standards.


----------



## Jphillips

I praise You Lord because You are Elohim! All powerful!


----------



## newgrowth15

God is an on time God. He sends me what I need exactly when I need it.  All praises to Him. Hallelujah!


----------



## newgrowth15

I praise God for those aha moments when I really get it.


----------



## newgrowth15

Praise God that I'm learning to make Him my first thought and not an afterthought.


----------



## Jphillips

I praise You Lord for being a comforter!


----------



## newgrowth15

I am so thankful to God that I cannot help but praise Him.


----------



## TwoSnapsUp

I am so thankful today, but can't even explain why.


----------



## newgrowth15

Gratitude fills my soul today. I am so thanful to the Lord. He is worthy of all praise.


----------



## newgrowth15

Praise God, this day the kingdom of God is at hand.


----------



## Jphillips

I praise You Lord for being the one , true God.


----------



## Jphillips

I praise You Lord because there is no one like You!!


----------



## newgrowth15

Praise God for He has given us a spirit of love, power and a sound mind.


----------



## newgrowth15

I praise God for truly loving us.


----------



## newgrowth15

The God who created the universe takes time to hear our prayers. I bow to Him in praise and worship.


----------



## newgrowth15

Thank you Lord for changing my life.


----------



## newgrowth15

I praise You Lord for your perfect love which casts out fear.


----------



## newgrowth15

I praise God that as He uses me to bless others, He blesses me.


----------



## Jphillips

I praise God for taking my burdens in exchange for his yoke.


----------



## newgrowth15

I praise God for reminding me that He is always near.


----------



## newgrowth15

I am so glad that God inhabits the praises of His people.


----------



## Lucia

Praise Jesus! For all He has done for me and my fam.


----------



## Jphillips

I praise You Lord because You are worthy of all of my praise!


----------



## TwoSnapsUp

I asked God for a sign and I got it. Thank you, God!


----------



## newgrowth15

I praise God for the answer to prayers. Sometimes, He answers immediately.


----------



## Jphillips

I praise You Lord for seeing me through difficult times. You are Jehovah Shammah, You walk with me through everything.


----------



## newgrowth15

Praise God!  My hope is in the Lord.


----------



## newgrowth15

Jesus Christ, the Messiah. Praise the Lord.


----------



## newgrowth15

*Praise God that all who want to know Him can find Him in His word.*


----------



## newgrowth15

I praise God that He encourages me to soak in His word.


----------



## newgrowth15

Praise God.  He is my JEHOVAH JIRAH, my provider.


----------



## newgrowth15

Sometimes praise is a sacrifice. I am bringing my sacrifice of praise to The Lord.


----------



## newgrowth15

I praise God for the power He has given me and the works He performs through me. Amen!


----------



## newgrowth15

I praise God for prompting me to be obedient even though I didn't want to.  He blessed me and others in my obedience to Him.


----------



## newgrowth15

God will work it out. All praises to Him.


----------



## newgrowth15

Worthy are You Lord of all of our praise.


----------



## Jphillips

I praise You Lord for sending Your Son Jesus Christ to die for my sins.


----------



## newgrowth15

Regardless of how I feel, I will praise The Lord anyway.


----------



## newgrowth15

Rest in The Lord and praise His name.


----------



## Jphillips

I praise You Lord for showing me my sin and for giving me the Holy Spirit to guide me away from it.


----------



## newgrowth15

Praise God for taking me from faith to faith.


----------



## Jphillips

I praise You Lord for another day.


----------



## mscocoface

He is worthy! Father thank you for getting me through.


----------



## newgrowth15

*Rejoice in The Lord and praise His name, daily. *


----------



## newgrowth15

I praise God for the restoration of my joy in Him.


----------



## Jphillips

I praise God for creating in me a clean heart and renewing a steadfast spirit within me.


----------



## newgrowth15

Praise the name of Jesus Christ. He is my rock and my salvation.


----------



## Jphillips

I praise God for His grace and wisdom!


----------



## newgrowth15

Jesus said it is finished. Praise God.


----------



## Jphillips

I praise You Lord for hearing my cry!


----------



## newgrowth15

I stand in faith and praise God for His power.


----------



## Jphillips

Thank You Lord for being everything I need.


----------



## newgrowth15

I know God will and I praise Him.


----------



## newgrowth15

I praise God for the ram in the bush that He has already provided.  Hallelujah!


----------



## newgrowth15

I praise God with my whole heart.


----------



## Jphillips

I praise God because He is worthy of all of my praises!


----------



## newgrowth15

I praise God for helping me to direct my thoughts back to Him.


----------



## newgrowth15

I praise God for the measure of faith He has given me.


----------



## Jphillips

Though my days seem dark and my nights are restless, I will still praise Your name Lord!


----------



## newgrowth15

*Let God be praised in all the earth for His mercy endures forever. *


----------



## newgrowth15

I praise God for His presence.


----------



## newgrowth15

Thank you Lord for giving me clarity in the decisions I have to make.


----------



## newgrowth15

Praise God for Jesus Christ.


----------



## newgrowth15

I praise God that He has appointed us to be ambassadors for Christ.


----------



## Jphillips

I praise You Lord for not allowing me to be overtaken by the enemy, but instead causing me to prosper and be more than a conqueror!


----------



## newgrowth15

God is so good that I don't need a reason to praise Him.


----------



## newgrowth15

I praise God that He is teaching me to trust Him more.


----------



## newgrowth15

I praise God that He gives me wisdom and understanding.


----------



## newgrowth15

Rejoice and give God praise!


----------



## newgrowth15

I praise God for a renewed mind and a right spirit.


----------



## Jphillips

I praise You Lord for giving me strength.


----------



## newgrowth15

I praise the Lord and I believe Him.


----------



## newgrowth15

I praise God for His protection.


----------



## Jphillips

I praise You Lord for perfecting my faith.


----------



## newgrowth15

I praise God in faith for the outcome in my favor.


----------



## Jphillips

newgrowth15 said:


> I praise God in faith for the outcome in my favor.


 Amen!


----------



## newgrowth15

I praise God that I don't need to understand everything, I just need to trust Him in everything.


----------



## Jphillips

I praise You Lord for giving me the strength to make it through another week!


----------



## newgrowth15

I praise God for the calm spirit He has given me.


----------



## newgrowth15

I praise God because He is the heart purifier.


----------



## newgrowth15

I thank God for freedom of choice. I choose to praise Him.


----------



## Jphillips

I praise God for giving me the victory.


----------



## ilong

I praise and thank God for His Love!


----------



## newgrowth15

I praise God for the tea and popcorn as I watch this battle unfold.


----------



## ilong

I praise God for His grace!


----------



## Jphillips

I praise You Lord for allowing me to see the sunshine  after this storm.


----------



## newgrowth15

I praise God for speaking through others to bless me.


----------



## ilong

I praise and thank you Father for forgiving a wretch like me.


----------



## newgrowth15

I praise God for His help. Isaiah  41:10


----------



## Jphillips

I praise You Lord for not allowing any weapon formed against me to prosper.


----------



## newgrowth15

I praise God for a brand new day.


----------



## newgrowth15

Lord I praise You as You help us to hold out as we watch biblical prophecy unfold before our eyes on a daily basis.


----------



## Jphillips

I praise You Lord for giving me a heart of forgiveness!


----------



## newgrowth15

I praise God that He remains with me in the quiet times and allows me to see who He is in the times of study.


----------



## ilong

I praise God for His Almighty Word!


----------



## newgrowth15

Praise belongs to God.


----------



## newgrowth15

I praise God for helping me to keep my eyes on His love.


----------



## newgrowth15

Worthy of praise is The Lord.


----------



## Jphillips

I praise You Lord for clarity and insight.


----------



## newgrowth15

We are the evidence of God's promise to Abraham. God is so praise worthy.


----------



## newgrowth15

I praise God for helping me to get rooted in Him.


----------



## newgrowth15

When I consider the God of the universe and that He has chosen to love us, I am humbled. All praises to The Most High God. Hallelujah!


----------



## ilong

I praise and thank you Oh Lord, for giving me wisdom and discernment.


----------



## newgrowth15

I praise God for helping my friend.


----------



## newgrowth15

I praise God for reminding me to look up.


----------



## newgrowth15

Praise God for long weekends and time with family and friends.


----------



## newgrowth15

I praise God and I am content.


----------



## newgrowth15

Praise God for His faithfulness and answered prayers.


----------



## newgrowth15

Praise God for His word that we may care for and feed our spirit.


----------



## Jphillips

I praise You Lord for keeping your promises!!


----------



## newgrowth15

Praise God for encouragement.


----------



## newgrowth15

I praise God for the voices of the remnant He has preserved who still speak His truth.


----------



## Jphillips

I praise You Lord for blessing me to complete my first year of teaching. Thanks to Your Grace and mercy everyday, I made it!!


----------



## newgrowth15

Praise God for Jesus Christ who has redeemed us from the curse of sin and death.


----------



## futureapl

Praise God for my amazing family!


----------



## Jphillips

I praise You Lord for being an awesome God!!


----------



## newgrowth15

Jphillips said:


> I praise You Lord for being an awesome God!!


Yes, God is awesome.


----------



## newgrowth15

I trust God. He is praiseworthy.


----------



## newgrowth15

I praise God for not giving me what I deserve.


----------



## Jphillips

I praise God for being Jehovah Rapha, the God who heals!


----------



## newgrowth15

I praise God for allowing me to spend time with Him praising Him.


----------



## newgrowth15

Praise God, He gives beauty for ashes.


----------



## newgrowth15

I praise God for the assignment He has given me.


----------



## Jphillips

I praise You Lord for allowing me to fulfill Your purpose for my life.


----------



## newgrowth15

I praise God for the trials and tribulations that have taught me lessons and made me stronger.


----------



## newgrowth15

I praise God for His miraculous healing and strengthening of my family members. Hallelujah!


----------



## newgrowth15

I praise God for helping me to hold on.


----------



## newgrowth15

I praise God for teaching me to share His word and His love.


----------



## Jphillips

I praise You Lord for directing my path.


----------



## alex114

I praise God for always bringing me through and making me whole!


----------



## newgrowth15

alex114 said:


> I praise God for always bringing me through and making me whole!


Amen @alex114.


----------



## Lucia

Praise God for all he has done for me especially the things I didn’t know about. Amen!
Praise God for delivering me from my enemies.


----------



## ilong

Praise God for waking me up this morning to behold all of His creation, all the while protecting me, my family and home.   Hallelujah!!


----------



## alex114

I praise God for never forsaking me. I praise Him for being so faithful and loving, and for knowing just when I can't go on, and giving me concrete signs of how He feels about me. It's a special thing, to be so loved on by the Creator. A unique and wonderful thing, something that is extended to each and every one of us, and we can see it and feel it once we know to reach out for it.


----------



## newgrowth15

I praise God for sending Jesus Christ, who is the center of my joy and my life.


----------



## Jphillips

I praise You Lord for Your mercy and goodness following me all the days of my life.


----------



## ilong

I praise God for the peace I have within me knowing nothing can ever separate me from Love of God!


----------



## alex114

I praise our mighty Father for giving me another day to bask in His creation, and step closer to the mission He has for me here! I give Him glory for the life growing within me and thanks for the life partner He saw fit to send me!


----------



## newgrowth15

Praise God for the blessing of Agape love.


----------



## newgrowth15

Lord, I praise you for calling us your children and not animals.


----------



## ilong

I praise you Lord for bringing me through the storms of life.


----------



## newgrowth15

I praise God for the time I get to spend with Him, praising and worshipping Him.


----------



## Jphillips

I praise You Lord for being my Rock.


----------



## ilong

I praise the Lord God Almighty for His Word in Psalms 35.


----------



## newgrowth15

I praise God for His holiness and His righteousness.


----------



## newgrowth15

Praise God for giving us a free will.  With my freewill, I choose to praise and serve the Lord.


----------



## Jphillips

I praise You Lord for forgiveness.


----------



## newgrowth15

I praise God for instructing us to meditate on His word, day and night.


----------



## ilong

Lord I praise you because in these very volatile, troublesome, uncertain times, You're still in control and have ALL power in Your hands.


----------



## newgrowth15

ilong said:


> Lord I praise you because in these very volatile, troublesome, uncertain times, You're still in control and have ALL power in Your hands.


I doubly agree with this praise.


----------



## Jphillips

Lord I praise You for not allowing the negative circumstances of my past define my present or future.


----------



## newgrowth15

I praise God for the riches of love.


----------



## newgrowth15

Praise God that He remembers us.


----------



## newgrowth15

Praise the Lord, O my soul.


----------



## newgrowth15

Praise God that He never leaves me alone.


----------



## newgrowth15

Praise God for spiritual blessings from above.


----------



## newgrowth15

I praise God for the song He has placed in my heart.


----------



## newgrowth15

I praise God for instructing us to develop a kingdom mindset.


----------



## newgrowth15

I praise God that we are no longer under the law, but under grace.


----------



## newgrowth15

Praise God that He hears our heart cries.


----------



## newgrowth15

Blessed be the name of the Lord for He is good and His mercy endureth forever.


----------



## newgrowth15

I praise God for giving me kingdom authority.


----------



## newgrowth15

Blessings and honor and power and glory all belong to the Most High God.


----------



## newgrowth15

I praise God for peace and silence.


----------



## newgrowth15

I praise God for all that He has done.


----------



## Jphillips

I praise You Lord for never letting go of me.


----------



## justruth

I praise you Lord for your limitless grace and mercy.


----------



## newgrowth15

Praise God for the relationship we have with Him.


----------



## newgrowth15

Praise God for His sovereignty.


----------



## Jphillips

Thank You Lord for the strength and discipline You have given me.


----------



## newgrowth15

Praise God for the wisdom and discernment that He gives me when I ask.


----------



## newgrowth15

Praise God for keeping us in His care.


----------



## newgrowth15

God is still in charge -- all praise belongs to Him.


----------



## Jphillips

I praise You Lord for loving me in spite of my sinful and rebellious nature. I don’t deserve Your love. Teach me how to love like You Lord.


----------



## newgrowth15

Praise God for not taking away His Holy Spirit -- yet.


----------



## newgrowth15

Thank you Lord for helping me.


----------



## Jphillips

I praise You Lord for everything You are.


----------



## newgrowth15

Praise God that there is no fear in Him.


----------



## Lovely_Lady82

Thank you Father for delivering me from fear and giving me courage to do what's best for me, despite what it looks like to others!

I know you didn't bring me this far to fail me now...


----------



## newgrowth15

Praise God for shining His light on those who believe Him.


----------



## Jphillips

Thank You Lord for truly loving me.


----------



## Lovely_Lady82

I'm so grateful for Vision. Thank you!


----------



## newgrowth15

Praise God for those who are still willing to share the truth of His word.


----------



## newgrowth15

I praise God for blessing me with a loving family.


----------



## Jphillips

I praise You Lord for surrounding me with Your love.


----------



## mz.rae

Praise God for never giving up on me, even when I walked away and questioned His ways of doing things.


----------



## newgrowth15

Praise God for more than second chances.


----------



## newgrowth15

Praise the Lord for what seems like baby steps, but are really leaps and bounds.


----------



## newgrowth15

Praise God that He has given us prayer as the way to communicate with Him on a daily basis.


----------



## Jphillips

I praise You in advance for a great week.


----------



## newgrowth15

Jphillips said:


> I praise You in advance for a great week.


AMEN!!!


----------



## newgrowth15

Praise God for His favor in advance.


----------



## newgrowth15

God is sovereign and deserves our praise and worship.


----------



## newgrowth15

Praise God that His will is done on earth as it is in heaven.


----------



## Jphillips

I praise You Lord for the “good” and the “bad” for I know that everything you allow is for my good.


----------



## newgrowth15

Praise God for His guidance.


----------



## newgrowth15

Praise God for brand new mercies on this day.


----------



## newgrowth15

Praise God for loving us and not giving us what we deserve.


----------



## newgrowth15

All glory and all praise belongs to God.


----------



## newgrowth15

Praise God for the inheritance we have in and through Jesus Christ.


----------



## newgrowth15

Praise God for the strength He gives me on a daily basis.


----------



## newgrowth15

Praise God for the faith He gives me to keep believing in Him.


----------



## newgrowth15

Praise God for the ability to read and hear His word.


----------



## newgrowth15

Praise God for deliverance from the hand of the enemy.


----------



## newgrowth15

Praise God for blessing us on a daily basis.


----------



## newgrowth15

Praise God for protecting His own from the strong delusion that is coming upon those who choose not to follow Christ.


----------



## newgrowth15

Praise God He hears us when we call.


----------



## newgrowth15

Praise God that He answers the prayers  of others on our behalf.


----------



## Jphillips

Thank You Lord for placing people in my life who are after Your heart and who truly serve You.

Thank You Lord for answered prayers!


----------



## newgrowth15

As I delight in the Lord and give Him praise, He gives me the desires of my heart.


----------



## Jphillips

Thank You Lord for giving me strength for every circumstance.


----------



## newgrowth15

Thank you Lord for the special times You give me with my family.


----------



## Jphillips

Thank You Lord for hearing my cry!!


----------



## newgrowth15

Give God all the glory and praise He so rightfully deserves.


----------



## Jphillips

Thank You Lord for times of peace and contentment.


----------



## newgrowth15

Praise God for loving us at our worst.


----------



## Jphillips

I praise You Lord for providing me with wisdom for this situation.


----------



## newgrowth15

Praise God for providing wisdom to all who ask Him for it.


----------



## newgrowth15

Praise God for all the times when I cannot seem to find the right words to say to praise Him properly.


----------



## Jphillips

I praise You Lord for being all that You are.


----------



## newgrowth15

I praise God for His revealed Word.


----------



## Jphillips

I praise You Lord for giving strength and peace during these time. Jehovah Nissi and Jehovah Shalom.


----------



## newgrowth15

I praise God for being trustworthy and true.


----------



## Jphillips

I can’t say this enough, thank You Lord for being my strength.


----------



## newgrowth15

God knows the intentions of our hearts and I praise Him for it.


----------



## newgrowth15

Praise God that He looks beyond our faults and sees our needs.


----------



## Jphillips

I praise You Lord for healing my student. Only You know what is wrong with him and only You are able to heal him.


----------



## newgrowth15

Jesus  Christ is Lord -- praise God.


----------



## Jphillips

I praise You Lord for claiming me as your own.


----------



## newgrowth15

I love and praise God for who He is.


----------



## newgrowth15

I praise God for blessing us with the vocal talents of Luther Vandross during my lifetime.


----------



## newgrowth15

Praise God for forward movement.


----------



## newgrowth15

I sing praises unto The Lord.


----------



## newgrowth15

I praise God that I can give him all of my cares.


----------



## newgrowth15

The joy of The Lord is my strength.


----------



## newgrowth15

I praise You Lord that all of the answers in You are "Yea" and "Amen"!


----------



## newgrowth15

Praise God for my health and strength.


----------



## Jphillips

I praise You Lord for leading me beside still water.


----------



## newgrowth15

Praise God because He is.


----------



## newgrowth15

I praise God for teaching me how to praise Him.


----------



## Jphillips

I praise You Lord for keeping me. You have never let me go and I am truly thankful for that.


----------



## newgrowth15

Praise God that He has given us life through Jesus Christ.


----------



## newgrowth15

Thank You Lord for the doers of Your work.


----------



## newgrowth15

Thank you Lord for the windows that only You can open and the blessings that only You can pour out.


----------



## Jphillips

I praise You Lord for being a giving God!!


----------



## Aggie

Thank you Heavenly Father for a full life and healthy body.


----------



## Jphillips

I praise You Lord for equipping me with your armor so that I may fight this spiritual battle.


----------



## Aggie

Father I thank You that even though many are my afflictions, You deliver me out of them all.


----------



## newgrowth15

Aggie said:


> Father I thank You that even though many are my afflictions, You deliver me out of them all.


Amen!


----------



## newgrowth15

I praise God for His AMAZING grace.


----------



## Aggie

Father I thank You that You have made me righteous through Your Son's blood. I can come boldly to Your throne of grace and find mercy in my time of need.


----------



## Jphillips

Lord I thank You for coming closer to me as I seek You.


----------



## Aggie

Thanks you Heavenly Father for being the Light to the darkness around me. I was blind, but now I see clearly.


----------



## newgrowth15

After seeing all of the damage done to a place I never even heard of  (Mexico City Beach, FL), thank you Lord for all of the lives you spared in that area of Florida.


----------



## Aggie

Father, I really  do feel safe with You, and I am not just saying that. I know the angels whom You have assigned to me works hard to keep me safe. My safety pleases You and You put a HUGE smile on my face daily whenever I think of You!


----------



## newgrowth15

Praise God for giving wisdom, knowledge and understanding to all who will ask it of Him, in faith.


----------



## Aggie

Father cause my desires to line up with Yours for Your desires are far better than mine. I am hopeless without You.


----------



## newgrowth15

Thank you Father, that You encourage us to come boldly before Your throne of grace and to ask you for whatsoever we will, in Jesus' name.


----------



## Aggie

When oceans of life's troubles come my way, I thank You that I am not swallowed up by them because You deliver me out of them all, Amen!


----------



## newgrowth15

Praise God that I can worship Him freely.


----------



## Aggie

Praise the Lord for His mercy endures forever.


----------



## newgrowth15

Praise God for biblical instruction.


----------



## Aggie

Holy Spirit, You are welcomed in this place. My body is Your temple.


----------



## newgrowth15

Praise God for teaching me to bless and not curse my enemies.  Vengeance belongs to God and He will repay.


----------



## Jphillips

I praise You Lord for giving me strength when I don’t feel as if I can continue.


----------



## Aggie

Hallelujah to the Lamb of God, who takes away the sins of the world. He who was and is, and is to come is high and lifted up above all the earth, Amen!


----------



## newgrowth15

Praise God for the bountiful blessings He pours on us on a daily basis.


----------



## Aggie

Life...Thank you Father for a joyful life.


----------



## newgrowth15

The Almighty God is worthy of all praise.


----------



## Aggie

Every praise is to our God!


----------



## Jphillips

I praise You Lord because You alone are worthy of all of my praise!


----------



## Jphillips

I praise You Lord for leading me beside still water for your namesake.


----------



## newgrowth15

Praise God for blessing me to be a blessing to others.


----------



## newgrowth15

Praise God I am fully persuaded that He will perform and provide.


----------



## newgrowth15

Praise God for His perfect love.


----------



## newgrowth15

Praise God for a merry heart even on rainy days.


----------



## Jphillips

I praise God for His guidance through the Holy Spirit.


----------



## newgrowth15

Praise God for restoration in Him.


----------



## newgrowth15

I praise God that I can talk with Him anytime through prayer.


----------



## newgrowth15

Praise God that He is teaching me to focus on what is most precious to Him.


----------



## Jphillips

I praise You Lord because You never change.


----------



## newgrowth15

Praise God that He is always available to listen to our prayers.


----------



## newgrowth15

Praise God that He has given me the desire to be available to Him to do the works He has set before me.


----------



## newgrowth15

Praise God the glory is His forever and ever.


----------



## newgrowth15

I praise God for His patience with me.


----------



## newgrowth15

I revel in God's presence.


----------



## newgrowth15

I will sing praises unto God. He is good and His mercy endureth forever.


----------



## newgrowth15

I praise God for His wisdom and insight.


----------



## newgrowth15

Read God's word for yourself and praise the Lord.


----------



## Jphillips

Thank You Lord for giving me victory through Your Son Jesus Christ.


----------



## newgrowth15

Jphillips said:


> Thank You Lord for giving me victory through Your Son Jessica Christ.


Hopefully,  you meant Jesus Christ. Lol!


----------



## newgrowth15

Praise the name of Jesus Christ.


----------



## Jphillips

newgrowth15 said:


> Hopefully,  you meant Jesus Christ. Lol!


Yes!! Lol!! Thank you!!


----------



## newgrowth15

Praise God! He is my deliverer.


----------



## newgrowth15

Praise God for being the healer of broken hearts.


----------



## newgrowth15

Praise God just because He is.


----------



## newgrowth15

Praise God for hearing and answering my prayers.


----------



## newgrowth15

*Thank you Lord for keeping me in your care.*


----------



## Lita

Thank you Father God that my Mom that’s in ICU ate some broth today & is talking more..Thank you Jesus for these blessings.


----------



## newgrowth15

Lita said:


> Thank you Father God that my Mom that’s in ICU ate some broth today & is talking more..Thank you Jesus for these blessings.


Praise The Lord!


----------



## newgrowth15

Have faith in God and give Him praise.


----------



## newgrowth15

Uplift God's kingdom and give Him praise.


----------



## newgrowth15

Praise God early in the morning.


----------



## newgrowth15

God is worthy of great praise. Amen!


----------



## Jphillips

Thank you Lord for keeping Your promises.


----------



## newgrowth15

Praise God, all you who believe.


----------



## newgrowth15

Praise God for His perfect peace which He gives to those who trust in Him.


----------



## newgrowth15

I praise God for teaching me to praise Him.


----------



## newgrowth15

Praise God for strong connections with fellow believers.


----------



## newgrowth15

Sometimes God has a harsh word for His children.  Praise God for loving us enough to discipline us when we need it.


----------



## newgrowth15

Jesus is my Rock -- Praise God.


----------



## newgrowth15

Praise God for leading me in my praise of Him.


----------



## newgrowth15

Praise God even for His delay.


----------



## newgrowth15

Praise God for those who are bold enough to speak the truth of God's word and not follow the crowd.


----------



## newgrowth15

Praise God for a merry heart.


----------



## newgrowth15

Praise God Jesus Christ is the risen Saviour.


----------



## newgrowth15

Praise God for encouraging me to grow my faith in Him.


----------



## newgrowth15

Praise God for the Holy Spirit who leads us into all truth.


----------



## Jphillips

I praise You Lord for keeping me.


----------



## newgrowth15

Praise God for He is a wonder.


----------



## newgrowth15

Praise God even without emotion.


----------



## newgrowth15

Praise God for the changes He is making in me.


----------



## newgrowth15

Praise God for showing me who I am in Him.


----------



## newgrowth15

Praise God that He said in His word to try every spirit to see if it is from Him.


----------



## newgrowth15

Praise God that He shares with us the things He thinks are beautiful.


----------



## newgrowth15

Praise God for His brand new mercies on this day.  The Kingdom of God is within those who believe. Amen!


----------



## newgrowth15

Praise God for the Lamb who was slain from the foundation of the world.


----------



## newgrowth15

Praise God for bringing us through to a brand new year.


----------



## newgrowth15

Praise God for Jesus Christ, who stands before the Father and makes intercession on our behalf every day.


----------



## newgrowth15

Praise God for revelatory faith.


----------



## newgrowth15

Praise God for those who know how to pray effectively.


----------



## newgrowth15

Praise God for healing -- whatever form it takes.


----------



## newgrowth15

Praise God for giving us hopes and dreams.


----------



## newgrowth15

The more I study God's Word, the more praise I give Him.


----------



## newgrowth15

All praise belongs to God.


----------



## newgrowth15

Praise God for protecting my soul.


----------



## newgrowth15

Praise God for His promises to His children.


----------



## newgrowth15

Praise God who is holy and true.


----------



## newgrowth15

Jesus is my Rock and worthy to be praised.


----------



## newgrowth15

Render to God what belongs to Him.  All praise and honor and glory and worship belongs to God. Alleluia!


----------



## newgrowth15

Praise God for His justice.


----------



## newgrowth15

Praise God for His wisdom and intervention.​


----------



## newgrowth15

Praise God, I was gifted a new phone, but I cannot figure out how to get the keyboard to work most of the time.


----------



## newgrowth15

Praise God for not turning His back on us, but for showering us with His grace and mercy instead.


----------



## newgrowth15

God is in control -- all praise is due Him.


----------



## newgrowth15

Praise God for turning things around in my favor.


----------



## newgrowth15

Praise God for the strength and courage to do what is right.


----------



## newgrowth15

Praise God for covering me even when I did not know that He was doing so.


----------



## newgrowth15

Praise God for the hope He has established in me.


----------



## newgrowth15

Praise God for taking me from faith to faith and growing me up in Him.


----------



## newgrowth15

I believe God. Praise His Holy name. Amen!


----------



## newgrowth15

Praise God.  He is my refuge and strength.


----------



## newgrowth15

Jesus Christ is Lord.  To God be the glory,. All praise is due Him.


----------



## gn1g

Thank you Lord is not BIG enough, to say what's in my heart.  He has given me the Victory.  My soul cries Hallelujah!!


----------



## newgrowth15

Holy is The Lord. Let all the people praise Him.


----------



## newgrowth15

Praise God.  He is my source and my resource.


----------



## Jphillips

I praise You Lord for being the God of justice.


----------



## newgrowth15

Praise God who shows me all things through the eyes of faith.


----------



## Jphillips

I praise You Lord for taking care of me.


----------



## newgrowth15

Praise God for keeping me in His care.


----------



## newgrowth15

Praise God for mercy and truth.


----------



## newgrowth15

Praise God for calming our fears.


----------



## newgrowth15

Praise God -- He is fair and righteous no matter what we think.


----------



## newgrowth15

The Lamb of God is worthy to be praised.


----------



## newgrowth15

Praise God for honoring the prayers we make on behalf of others.


----------



## newgrowth15

Faithful and just is The Lord.  He is worthy to be praised.


----------



## Loving

I thank the Lord for speaking to me through His word.


----------



## newgrowth15

Praise God for allowing our words to release our blessings.


----------



## newgrowth15

Praise God for faith for the impossible.


----------



## newgrowth15

Praise God that He is still willing to receive the praises of His people.


----------



## newgrowth15

Praise God for a true understanding of His word.


----------



## newgrowth15

Praise God for being patient with us.


----------



## newgrowth15

Praise God for all He has done for me.


----------



## newgrowth15

Praise God He calls us friends.


----------



## newgrowth15

Praise God for making the message of the cross simple and easy to understand.


----------



## newgrowth15

Praise God for turning a loss into a win. All praise belongs to Him.


----------



## newgrowth15

Praise God for His precious promises to fight my battles if I put my trust in Him.


----------



## newgrowth15

Praise God for the shield of faith He has given us to ward off the fiery darts of the wicked one.


----------



## newgrowth15

Look at God and all that He has done for His people.  All praise belongs to Him. Amen!


----------



## newgrowth15

Praise God for the blessings yet to come.


----------



## newgrowth15

Praise God for His patience and love toward us even though we don't deserve it.


----------



## newgrowth15

Praise God for restoring my soul.


----------



## newgrowth15

No matter how I feel, I will always praise The Lord.


----------



## Lucia

Praise Jesus ! He knows why.


----------



## newgrowth15

Praise God for being true regardless of what men might say.


----------



## newgrowth15

I praise God because I love Him.


----------



## newgrowth15

Praise God for being above doctrines of men.


----------



## Laela

Luke 18:11


----------



## newgrowth15

Praise God for the process of sanctification.


----------



## newgrowth15

Thank God for sleep  -- sometimes that's all we need.


----------



## newgrowth15

Praise God for giving me the strength to fight the good fight of faith.


----------



## newgrowth15

Praise God!


----------



## newgrowth15

Praise God for giving us the Bible so that we can know Him more.


----------



## newgrowth15

Praise God. The joy of the Lord is my strength.


----------



## newgrowth15

Praise God for teaching us to pray for one another in love.


----------



## newgrowth15

Praise God for His infinite wisdom.


----------



## newgrowth15

Praise God for our children who rise up and call us blessed.


----------



## newgrowth15

Praise God for His generosity towards us.


----------



## newgrowth15

Praise God for continuing to give us hope.


----------



## newgrowth15

Praise God he is our help.


----------



## newgrowth15

Let us praise God together.


----------



## newgrowth15

Praise God, His judgment is just.


----------



## newgrowth15

Praise God, he is my healer.


----------



## newgrowth15

Praise God for welcoming us to spend time with Him.


----------



## newgrowth15

Thank you, Lord. It doesn't seem to be enough, but thank you from the depths of my soul.


----------



## newgrowth15

Praise God. He is our rock.


----------



## newgrowth15

Praise God for inspiring me to keep going and to keep dreaming.


----------



## newgrowth15

Praise God for using others to encourage me to do what I need to do.


----------



## newgrowth15

It is my delight to praise The Lord.


----------



## newgrowth15

Who is still on The Lord's side?  Raise your voice and give Him praise.


----------



## newgrowth15

Praise God that He works in us who believe.


----------



## newgrowth15

Praise God in all the earth.


----------



## newgrowth15

Thank you Lord for inviting me to come and spend some time with You.


----------



## newgrowth15

Praise God for the joy and beauty of His words.


----------



## newgrowth15

Praise God for helping me to keep my mind stayed on Him.


----------



## newgrowth15

I've got so much to thank God for every day.


----------



## newgrowth15

Hallelujah! Jesus is alive!


----------



## newgrowth15

Praise God for loving us and giving us new mercies every day.


----------



## newgrowth15

Praise God for waking me up clothed in my right mind this morning.


----------



## newgrowth15

Praise God for His unfailing love toward all of mankind.


----------



## newgrowth15

Praise God for a covenant relationship with Him.


----------



## newgrowth15

Thank you Lord for guiding me onto the right path.


----------



## newgrowth15

God is so good to us.


----------



## newgrowth15

Praise God for good fathers who love and raise their children to serve the Lord.


----------



## newgrowth15

Praise God for those who devote themselves to ministry for the benefit of others.


----------



## newgrowth15

Praise God for the deep love He has for us.


----------



## newgrowth15

Praise God that He demonstrates His love toward us.


----------



## newgrowth15

Praise God for giving us the patience to wait on Him.


----------



## newgrowth15

Praise God for smiling on us and blessing us with special blessings at times.


----------



## newgrowth15

God, alone, deserves our worship.


----------



## newgrowth15

Praise God for the red blood of Jesus Christ that washes us whiter than snow.


----------



## newgrowth15

God is good.  Praise Him.


----------



## newgrowth15

Praise God He is with us in difficult situations.


----------



## newgrowth15

Praise God for giving us the strength to praise Him.


----------



## newgrowth15

Praise and worship belong to The Most High God.


----------



## newgrowth15

Praise God for teaching me to rest in Him.


----------



## newgrowth15

Praise God for living inside of me.


----------



## newgrowth15

Praise God for giving beauty for ashes.


----------



## newgrowth15

Praise God for the strength of His Word.


----------



## newgrowth15

Praise God for giving me the eyes of faith to see what isn't there yet.


----------



## newgrowth15

Praise God for taking care of His own.


----------



## newgrowth15

Praise God for helping me to know my place in Him.


----------



## newgrowth15

Praise God for reminding me to place no one and nothing above Him.


----------



## newgrowth15

Have faith in God and give Him praise.


----------



## newgrowth15

Praise God for reminding me to be thankful everyday.


----------



## newgrowth15

Praise God for giving us some beauty in this world.


----------



## newgrowth15

Being in God's presence is a blessing; praise The Lord!


----------



## newgrowth15

Praise God for the truth and power of His word.


----------



## newgrowth15

Lord you are more precious than silver, gold and diamonds.  All praises to your Holy Name.


----------



## newgrowth15

The Spirit of God lives in me -- all praises to His name.


----------



## newgrowth15

Praise God for changing hearts and minds in Christ Jesus, Amen!


----------



## newgrowth15

I love The Lord and I praise Him.


----------



## newgrowth15

Thank you Lord for Your tender mercies and Your gentle reminders that You and You alone are God.  There is no other and You will share Your glory with no one.


----------



## newgrowth15

Praise God for giving us the free will to make choices.


----------



## newgrowth15

Praise God that His thoughts are higher than ours.


----------



## newgrowth15

Praise God that in His presence, the atmosphere is shifted.


----------



## newgrowth15

Praise God for all of the blessings He gives to us.


----------



## newgrowth15

Praise God for planting His nature in me.


----------



## newgrowth15

Praise God for this brand new day.


----------



## newgrowth15

Praise God for memories of loved ones passed that I can now smile about instead of cry.


----------



## newgrowth15

Thank you Lord for being a place of calm and rest.


----------



## newgrowth15

Praise God for allowing me to make a difference where I have been planted.


----------



## newgrowth15

Praise God more today than yesterday.


----------



## newgrowth15

I praise God even in my disappointment with mankind.


----------



## newgrowth15

I praise God daily because I never want to forget that He is the source of my blessings.


----------



## newgrowth15

Praise God for the eyes of faith to see more clearly.


----------



## newgrowth15

Lord, I want to praise You more than words can say.


----------



## newgrowth15

Praise God for confirming His words through His Word.


----------



## newgrowth15

It is well with my soul. Praise God.


----------



## newgrowth15

I will bless the Lord with continuous praise.


----------



## newgrowth15

I trust God and I praise Him for who He is.


----------



## newgrowth15

I praise God for the outcome even before it comes out. Hallelujah!


----------



## newgrowth15

Praise God in the middle of your troubles.


----------



## newgrowth15

How I feel doesn't matter -- I'm going to praise God anyhow.


----------



## newgrowth15

Praise God for healing my body, immediately.


----------



## newgrowth15

Praise God for the Spirit of truth that leads me and helps me to recognize His voice on a daily basis.


----------



## newgrowth15

Praise God for the blood of the Lamb and the power of testimony to overcome.


----------



## newgrowth15

Praise God for never leaving me no matter where I go or what I go through.


----------



## newgrowth15

Thank you Lord for the beautiful weekend You gave us for the baby shower. All praise is due You.


----------



## newgrowth15

All glory to God -- nothing is impossible.


----------



## newgrowth15

Worship The Lord in the beauty of His holiness - all praise belongs to Him.


----------



## newgrowth15

Praise God for filling the empty spaces with His presence.


----------



## newgrowth15

Have faith in God and give Him all the praise and worship.


----------



## newgrowth15

Praise God for inviting us to rest in Him.


----------



## newgrowth15

Praise God for brand new mercies on this day.


----------



## newgrowth15

Praise God for all of the good gifts He gives us from above.


----------



## newgrowth15

Praise God for a family legacy of prayer and praise.


----------



## newgrowth15

Lord, as You draw me closer to You, I seek to praise You more.


----------



## newgrowth15

Praise God in advance for the good report He shall surely deliver.


----------



## newgrowth15

Jesus, I lift your name on high that mankind would be drawn to you and give you praise.


----------



## newgrowth15

Lord, I praise you for never changing.


----------



## newgrowth15

Lord, I lift up the praises from my lips to your ears.


----------



## newgrowth15

Lord, I praise You for a full quiver.  Please direct my aim.


----------



## newgrowth15

Press on and praise God.


----------



## newgrowth15

Praise belongs to God.  Give it to Him freely.


----------



## newgrowth15

Thank you Lord for continuing to pursue me with your love and kindness.


----------



## newgrowth15

Praise God for the multitude of blessings that He provides.


----------



## newgrowth15

Praise God for revealing His will to us on a need to know basis.


----------



## newgrowth15

Praise God; He is the great I AM!


----------



## newgrowth15

Jesus is the light of the world. All praise belongs to Him.


----------



## newgrowth15

Thank you Lord for being The Good Shepherd.


----------



## newgrowth15

Praise God for exposing all of the false Christians who claim to love Jesus Christ yet worship men, power and money.


----------



## newgrowth15

I love the praise of God more than the praise of men.


----------



## Jphillips

I praise You Lord because You alone are God!


----------



## newgrowth15

Praise God for His righteousness.


----------



## newgrowth15

Praise God for the Holy Spirit who lives within me.


----------



## newgrowth15

Praise God for the quiet times and His peace.


----------



## newgrowth15

Praise God for His guidance into all truth.


----------



## newgrowth15

God inhabits the praises of His people.


----------



## newgrowth15

Praise God for the beauty of His creation.


----------



## newgrowth15

I praise God for giving me a relationship with Him that is not based on my feelings, but on believing Him and trusting Him to do what He said He would do in His word.


----------



## newgrowth15

Praise God for letting me hear and recognize His voice.


----------



## newgrowth15

Lord, when I think of You, I can't help but praise You.


----------



## newgrowth15

Praise God for peace of mind.


----------



## newgrowth15

I praise God on behalf of all the little ones who don't have a voice yet to praise Him.


----------



## newgrowth15

Praise God for the guidance that the Holy Spirit gives us.


----------



## newgrowth15

High praise to our God and King - Hallelujah!


----------



## newgrowth15

Lord, I thank and praise you for letting me be a part of your kingdom.


----------



## newgrowth15

I praise God that through Him, I can love my enemies.


----------



## newgrowth15

Let everything that has breath praise The Lord.


----------



## newgrowth15

Lord, I believe in You and I believe You. All praises to You.


----------



## newgrowth15

Praise God for renewing my mind through His word.


----------



## newgrowth15

Praise God for connecting me with people who love and worship Him.


----------



## newgrowth15

Praise God for new mercies on this day.


----------



## ajoke

I love this thread. David was a man after God’s own heart because of his heart of praise.


----------



## newgrowth15

Praise God for revealing His truth through scripture.


----------



## newgrowth15

Praise God that there is still power in the name of Jesus Christ, Amen!


----------



## newgrowth15

Thank you Lord for making it personal.


----------



## newgrowth15

Thank you Lord for the power you have given us from on high to do your will on earth.


----------



## newgrowth15

Praise God for pruning which is painful at the time it is happening, but yields so much more fruit.


----------



## newgrowth15

Praise God for His favor.


----------



## newgrowth15

Praise God for His compassion on us and His love for us.


----------



## newgrowth15

Praise God that love is more than a feeling, but rather an action.  I praise God that He chose to pour out His love on us.


----------



## newgrowth15

Praise God for instructing us to think on praise worthy things.


----------



## newgrowth15

Praise God for never leaving us nor forsaking us.


----------



## newgrowth15

Praise God for always being available and allowing me to meet with Him.


----------



## newgrowth15

Praise God for showing me where I need to be corrected and humbled.


----------



## newgrowth15

When my heart is heavy and full, I will still find ways to praise the Lord.


----------



## newgrowth15

When things don't go my way and I don't get what I want, I praise God anyhow.


----------



## newgrowth15

When I think about the goodness of the Lord and all that He has done for me, I cannot help but praise Him.


----------



## newgrowth15

I praise God for encouraging me to find new ways to praise Him.


----------



## newgrowth15

Praise God for today.


----------



## newgrowth15

Praise God that even when my flesh forgets, my spirit remembers to praise Him.


----------



## newgrowth15

Lord, I adore You and I worship at Your feet.


----------



## newgrowth15

Thank you, Lord.


----------



## newgrowth15

Praise God for helping me to keep my focus on Him.


----------



## newgrowth15

Praise God for opening blind eyes that could not see.


----------



## Jphillips

I praise You Lord for the gift of salvation!


----------



## newgrowth15

Praise God for meeting us where we are.


----------



## newgrowth15

All of my praise belongs to God.


----------



## newgrowth15

Praise God that He uses ordinary people to do His will.


----------



## newgrowth15

Let my voice be an instrument of praise to The Lord.


----------



## newgrowth15

Praise God for being the love of my life and my soulmate.


----------



## newgrowth15

Praise God for the salvation of my family, even the ones who are not yet in the kingdom.


----------



## newgrowth15

Praise God for helping me to be patient.


----------



## newgrowth15

Praise God for the technology that enables me to share His Word with others.


----------



## newgrowth15

Praise God for instructing us to praise and worship Him alone.


----------



## Jphillips

Thank You Lord for releasing strongholds and breaking generational curses. You are such a merciful and loving God!


----------



## newgrowth15

I will praise God even when it's difficult to think of things to praise Him for at the moment.


----------



## newgrowth15

Praise God for His mercy.


----------



## newgrowth15

Lord, thank you for healing my friend.


----------



## newgrowth15

Lord, you reign supreme. Let your Shekinah Glory be reflected everywhere.


----------



## newgrowth15

Praise God for the truth of His Word.


----------



## newgrowth15

Jesus Christ the blesser of my soul; I praise you.


----------



## Jphillips

Thank You Lord for your patience and mercy.


----------



## newgrowth15

Even when I forget, the Lord remembers and remains faithful. Praise the Lord.


----------



## newgrowth15

Praise God for the little things that make life fun.


----------



## newgrowth15

WOW!


----------



## newgrowth15

Sweeter than sugar is the Lord. Praise Him.


----------



## newgrowth15

Praise God in all of His brilliance.


----------



## newgrowth15

What an awesome God, a mighty wonder to behold.


----------



## newgrowth15

Praise God for the babe in the manger who grew up to be the Lamb of God.


----------



## newgrowth15

Praise God for little ones who willingly take naps. LOL


----------



## newgrowth15

Praise God for one more day.


----------



## newgrowth15

Praise God for His righteousness.


----------



## newgrowth15

Praise God for His holiness; there is none holier than He.


----------



## newgrowth15

Lord, I love you. You are worthy to be praised.


----------



## newgrowth15

In everything give thanks.


----------



## newgrowth15

Even with the flu, I praise you Lord.


----------



## newgrowth15

Praise God for the close of this year.


----------



## newgrowth15

Praise God for new mercies in the New Year.


----------



## newgrowth15

Praise God for teaching me to pray.


----------



## newgrowth15

Praise God that I can trust Him more.


----------



## futureapl

I got in my car and put the car in reverse to start heading to church today. Little did I know my brakes were not working. I live on a very busy road and cars were coming from both directions. By the grace of God, neither my son nor I were injured. My car was not even hit. He kept us safe.


----------



## newgrowth15

futureapl said:


> I got in my car and put the car in reverse to start heading to church today. Little did I know my brakes were not working. I live on a very busy road and cars were coming from both directions. By the grace of God, neither my son nor I were injured. My car was not even hit. He kept us safe.


 All praises belong to God.  I thank God that He kept you and your son safe.


----------



## newgrowth15

Praise God for keeping us from dangers seen and unseen.


----------



## newgrowth15

All honor, power and glory belongs to God.


----------



## halee_J

Thank you Lord for the opportunity to see another day. I pray that we run to you to cover us with your wings and keep us from he snares of the enemy.


----------



## Jphillips

I praise You Jesus for healing my body and mind and for blessing me with a career that allows me to use my God given talents and gifts.


----------



## newgrowth15

Lord, I genuinely praise you with my whole heart.


----------



## newgrowth15

Lord, I will keep coming back to praise you.


----------



## newgrowth15

Lord God you are holy and worthy of our praise.


----------



## halee_J

*GREAT ARE YOU LORD
YOU ARE WORTHY TO BE PRAISED
WE WORSHIP YOUR POWERFUL AND HOLY NAME

YOU ARE ABOVE ALL THINGS 
YOU ARE MIGHTY TO SAVE
YOU ARE STRONG TO DELIVER

KEEP US LORD*


----------



## newgrowth15

We give you mindful praise Lord.


----------



## Aggie

Lord Jesus You are the air in my lungs and I can't live without You. Thank You for sustaining me enough to worship You even longer.


----------



## newgrowth15

I praise God with an attitude of gratitude.


----------



## newgrowth15

Praise God for these early morning quiet times.


----------



## newgrowth15

Praise is a sacrifice; therefore I will open my mouth and make the sacrifice to Jesus Christ every day.


----------



## newgrowth15

Praise God for rebuking the storms in our lives.


----------



## Jphillips

I praise You Lord for your unfailing love.


----------



## PopLife

I thank you Heavenly Father for your grace and mercy!


----------



## newgrowth15

Praise God for giving us multiple chances.


----------



## newgrowth15

Praise God for Jesus Christ, who took the wrath of His father upon himself for us.


----------



## newgrowth15

Praise God for His provisions for us.


----------



## halee_J

I will praise my GOD at all times and give thanks! through all things. 

HE IS GOOD!


----------



## newgrowth15

Praise God for our redeemer, Jesus Christ.


----------



## newgrowth15

Praise God for showing us the meaning of real love through Christ Jesus.


----------



## Aggie

Thank You Lord Jesus for showing me how to love through Your life here on this earth. May I always long for and follow hard after You, never fainting, never giving up, secured in Your unending love for and sweet embrace of me.


----------



## halee_J

GOD is a loving forgiving and merciful Father. You sent you only Son to become sin so we could be free. Thank you Lord we will forever serve you.We will forever praise your Holy name. YOU are the breath in our lungs Lord. Without YOU we are nothing.


----------



## futureapl

Praise God for abundant life!


----------



## SimplyWhole

I praise You for the revelations You gave my spiritual direction client.


----------



## newgrowth15

Let my praises be genuine in your ears, O Lord.


----------



## Aggie

I bless You Lord at all times and Your praise shall continually be in my mouth.


----------



## newgrowth15

Lord, I will give you fresh praise or not at all.


----------



## newgrowth15

The Kingdom of God is within us.  All praise belongs to The Most High God.


----------



## Aggie

I wait on You Lord. My strength is renewed everyday  because of Your new mercies every morning. I cannot survive without You in my life. Thank You Lord Jesus for making intercession for me.


----------



## newgrowth15

Praise God for Jesus Christ and his willingness to obey his Father for our sakes.


----------



## newgrowth15

Praise God for His supernatural power.


----------



## halee_J

Praise you Lord! YOU are the knower of ALL things! YOU are all Powerful and you are a GOD of Might! You created heaven and earth! YOU parted the sea for Moses, you can make a way for us too, Lord. I praise you for creating a way out of no way!


----------



## newgrowth15

Praise God for the favor of The Lord upon us.


----------



## newgrowth15

Praise God for equipping us to do His work.


----------



## halee_J

Praise GOD from whom ALL BLESSINGS FLOW!


----------



## newgrowth15

Praise God that not only can't I but I don't want to live without Him.


----------



## halee_J

PRAISE YOU LORD FOR LIFE TODAY! I THANK YOU!!!


----------



## newgrowth15

Praise God for He is trustworthy.


----------



## PopLife

Thank you Heavenly Father for supplying all my needs according to your riches in glory.


----------



## halee_J

Thank you Father for this day! With a grateful heart I praise YOU! Thank you Lord for Grace and Mercy.


----------



## newgrowth15

Praise The Lord who blesses us everyday.


----------



## halee_J

Thank you Lord for our daily bread.


----------



## newgrowth15

Praise God for blessing those who diligently seek Him.


----------



## newgrowth15

Praise God for His love.


----------



## halee_J

God you are so good, so good to me. Thank you Lord.


----------



## newgrowth15

Praise God for a renewed mind.


----------



## newgrowth15

Praise God for His love and protection.


----------



## newgrowth15

Praise God for raising us up to be a holy people unto Himself.


----------



## newgrowth15

Praise God for a double portion of His strength.


----------



## newgrowth15

Praise God for His greatness.


----------



## newgrowth15

Praise God for His wisdom and generosity.


----------



## newgrowth15

Praise God for my family legacy of faith that has been passed down from generation to generation.


----------



## newgrowth15

Praise God for giving me the desire of my heart which is to please Him.


----------



## newgrowth15

Praise God for reaching out to my faith with His grace.


----------



## newgrowth15

Lord, I give you my praise and adoration on this Valentine's Day.


----------



## newgrowth15

Praise God for insight, not just sight.


----------



## newgrowth15

Praise God for His unlimited supply of blessings.


----------



## newgrowth15

Praise God for leading us to worship Him in spirit and in truth by the Holy Spirit who dwells in us.


----------



## newgrowth15

Praise God for His supernatural power.


----------



## newgrowth15

Praise God for new opportunities.


----------



## newgrowth15

Lord, I praise You with my whole heart.


----------



## newgrowth15

Praise the Most High God. He reigns forever.


----------



## newgrowth15

Praise God for blessing my soul.


----------



## newgrowth15

I give all of my praise to God, freely.


----------



## Jphillips

Jesus, I praise you for loving me beyond my understanding.


----------



## newgrowth15

Praise God for His excellent greatness.


----------



## newgrowth15

Praise God for making Himself readily available to us to receive our praise.


----------



## newgrowth15

The more we praise God, the more He blesses us.


----------



## newgrowth15

I praise You Lord for hearing us when we pray.


----------



## newgrowth15

Praise God for this day.


----------



## newgrowth15

Lord, I praise you with my whole heart.


----------



## newgrowth15

Praise God for replacing my fear with faith.


----------



## newgrowth15

Praise God for protecting my mind.


----------



## newgrowth15

Praise God for the obedience of others who remind me of the importance of waiting on The Lord.


----------



## newgrowth15

Praise God for being the holder of my future.


----------



## newgrowth15

Praise The Lord the maker of heaven and earth.


----------



## newgrowth15

Praise God for opening doors that no man can shut.


----------



## newgrowth15

Praise God for the faithful preachers who preach the gospel in spirit and in truth.


----------



## newgrowth15

Praise God in all of His holiness.


----------



## newgrowth15

Don't give in to fear.  Trust God and praise Him for his protection.


----------



## newgrowth15

Praise God we are covered by the blood of The Lamb.


----------



## newgrowth15

Praising God stops the enemy in his tracks.  Give God all of the glory.


----------



## newgrowth15

Praise God that He is still in control.


----------



## gn1g

Thank you Lord for giving wisdom to your scientist. for raising up a standard against this virus. 

Praise your name Dear GOd for not allowing the weapon of CV to prosper against your children

Lord I worship you.  I love you Lord.  I thank you for bring us to an expected end

I thank you for each an every "fear Not" that you have given us (365 times)


I praise you for the precious shed blood of Jesus and the covering you have given us.

Lord let our Faith arise!  Bless your name Our father who art in heaven

I praise you Lord for you are here dwelling in the midst of your people.  there is nothing going on in the earth that you are not acutely aware of!  GLORRRRRRY TO YOUR NAME, MOST HIGH GOD!


----------



## newgrowth15

@gn1g, I only wish I could give you a double like for your post.


----------



## newgrowth15

Praise God for His unfailing love and for His chastisement of His people.


----------



## gn1g

Lord you are good and you are a purposeful God.  Father I thank you that nothing going on in the earth is a surprise to you.  In fact Lord you have allow it, the earth and the fullness is yours!    

Father I than you for taking this virus and turning it Lord, turning it around and make it workout for the good of all those that love you.

Lord I Praise your name for all that you've done for me.  Lord I bless your name!  Thank you for the life I live. Lord thank you for tender mercies and your Grace towards Me and all of my LHCF sisters.  Lord I worship you no matter what happens Lord, I praise your holy name. . . . My Lord! My God!  Bless you Lord!


----------



## newgrowth15

Praise God for giving us His rest.


----------



## blackbarbie986

I praise you for loving me like you do


----------



## newgrowth15

In every situation give God praise first.


----------



## newgrowth15

Praise ye The Lord!


----------



## newgrowth15

Praise God for keeping His remnant protected.


----------



## gn1g

Praise God for His Stillness in the midst of a storm.  I thank God for a time of rest, a changing of the season.  I praise God for the life I live TODAY!


----------



## newgrowth15

Praise God for Jesus Christ who sacrificed His life for us so we don't have to sacrifice our lives for others.


----------



## gn1g

Praise God for meeting all of our needs and the luxury of time!


----------



## newgrowth15

Praise God for He is the King of saints and just and true are His ways.


----------



## gn1g

Praising God for his tender mercies that are Always ALL WAYS abounding towards me.  Thank you for your Grace!  Praising God for a healthy body with agility in all of my limbs and excellently functioning organs


----------



## newgrowth15

Praise God who loves and cares for His own.


----------



## gn1g

Praise God for another day of good health and a good life!  Praise God for a career and a pay check, lord it could've been me!  Thank you Lord!


----------



## newgrowth15

Fear dies when we praise and worship God.


----------



## MissP

Thank you Lord for your mercy and grace. Thank you for covering us with your precious blood. Amen


----------



## newgrowth15

Give God unhindered praise.


----------



## Jphillips

I praise You Lord for protecting my family, friends and I. 

A *thousand* may *fall* at our side, ten *thousand* at our right hand, but it will not come near us. Psalm 91:7


----------



## gn1g

Praise your name Abba, my Lord My Savior, My Kinsman Redeemer!

Thank you for your divine protection, thank you for the victory! Thank you for every healthcare worker!  I Praise you with all that is within me!


----------



## newgrowth15

I will praise the name of The Lord, The Most High God.


----------



## newgrowth15

Praise God for comforting us so that we can comfort others in the time of need.


----------



## newgrowth15

Something about the name of Jesus  -- Praise God.


----------



## newgrowth15

Praise God whether inside or outside.


----------



## newgrowth15

Let all God's people rejoice and praise Him even now and forevermore.


----------



## newgrowth15

Aggie said:


> Thank You Lord Jesus for showing me how to love through Your life here on this earth. May I always long for and follow hard after You, never fainting, never giving up, secured in Your unending love for and sweet embrace of me.


Good morning @Aggie, I have a private message for you, but it won't go through. I get an error message that says I cannot start a conversation with you. Is there a way to unlock your inbox?


----------



## newgrowth15

Praise God for the power of answered prayer.


----------



## Aggie

newgrowth15 said:


> Good morning @Aggie, I have a private message for you, but it won't go through. I get an error message that says I cannot start a conversation with you. Is there a way to unlock your inbox?


Sorry love. I will check it now since you are the second person to tell me this. I had no clue that it locked people out.


----------



## Aggie

Aggie said:


> Sorry love. I will check it now since you are the second person to tell me this. I had no clue that it locked people out.


@newgrowth15 

Just checked it out and I did not have converstions allowed so I just corrected that. You may contact me via PM now okay?


----------



## newgrowth15

Praise God for helping us.


----------



## Aggie

May our Heavenly Father continually be praised. From the rising of the sun until the going down of the same, may my heart continually issue out a praise to His name.


----------



## newgrowth15

Praise God for giving us a sense of humor so that we can laugh to keep from crying.


----------



## Aggie

Thank You Lord Jesus for being our Passover Lamb. We celebrate You during this season and we know that we are overcomers in You, our Passover Lamb. There is tremendous victory over the darkness in Your kingdom during this special time and we look to You and only You for it.


----------



## newgrowth15

Praise God that even in His wrath, He still loves us.


----------



## gn1g

Praise God for his plan for my life!  His plan to bring me to an expected end!


----------



## Aggie

All glory, and honor, and wisdom, and strength, and might, and power, and dominion be unto the Lamb who was, and is and is to come, and to the Lord of all creation, Yahweh. No one compares to You Lord Jesus.


----------



## newgrowth15

Praise God who, for Christ's sake, has forgiven us.


----------



## Aggie

Never too late to give God the praise due His name. Hallelujah! Thank You Jesus!


----------



## newgrowth15

Praise God (in this season of coronavirus) for calling out His people and separating us unto Himself.


----------



## Aggie

And the angel answered and said unto the women, "Fear not ye, for I know that ye seek Jesus, which was crucified. He is not here: for He is risen, as He said. Come, see the place where the Lord lay." Matthew 28:5-6

Good morning saints of the Most High God - *THE TOMB IS EMPTY! *

*Hallelujah! *

That is significant to us because it is official - our Savior conquered death, hell and the grave. Ain't no grave had the power to hold His body down and if He walked out of the grave, I'm walking out too.

Coronavirus, you are officially dead right now, because Jesus Christ just defeated you, in His name. Amen and amen


----------



## newgrowth15

Rejoice and give God praise for we serve the risen Savior.


----------



## Aggie

*Luke 9:1*
Then He called His twelve disciples together, and gave them POWER and AUTHORITY over ALL devils, and to cure diseases. Hallelujah, I praise You Lord for this word right here.

Jesus gave us power and authority to cure diseases so this tells me we don't have to beg Him to do it for us but rather with the authority that He has already given us, we are to command devils to be silent and bound up, to cure diseases in His name and in the power of His blood. So with that said, I command you coronavirus to stop your advancement in the world right now and I slam the door shut in your face that you will not make another move except to go back to the pit of hell where you belong, in the name of our Lord and Savior, Jesus Christ. Amen and Amen.

Saints it's time for us to use the authority over sickness, diseases, oppression, and devils that our Savior gave us. Let's command this darkness to retreat from any further advancement. It is a hidden enemy but we know enough about it to command it to cease its destruction of and loss of lives it has caused so far, in the name of our Lord and Savior Jesus Christ.


----------



## newgrowth15

Praise God that we can encourage one another in The Lord.


----------



## newgrowth15

Aggie said:


> *Luke 9:1*
> Then He called His twelve disciples together, and gave them POWER and AUTHORITY over ALL devils, and to cure diseases. Hallelujah, I praise You Lord for this word right here.
> 
> Jesus gave us power and authority to cure diseases so this tells me we don't have to beg Him to do it for us but rather with the authority that He has already given us, we are to command devils to be silent and bound up, to cure diseases in His name and in the power of His blood. So with that said, I command you coronavirus to stop your advancement in the world right now and I slam the door shut in your face that you will not make another move except to go back to the pit of hell where you belong, in the name of our Lord and Savior, Jesus Christ. Amen and Amen.
> 
> Saints it's time for us to use the authority over sickness, diseases, oppression, and devils that our Savior gave us. Let's command this darkness to retreat from any further advancement. It is a hidden enemy but we know enough about it to command it to cease its destruction of and loss of lives it has caused so far.


I  touch and agree with you @Aggie.  In the mighty name of Jesus Christ, this virus is canceled. Amen!


----------



## Aggie

newgrowth15 said:


> I  touch and agree with you @Aggie.  In the mighty name of Jesus Christ, this virus is canceled. Amen!


Thank you @newgrowth15. There is much power in agreement and even though we are not in the same space, I thank God, our Heavenly Father is not hindered by it.


----------



## Aggie

Heavenly Father I will not give the glory due Your name to no man. The enemy seeks my worship but he will NEVER get any from me. All my life, every tiny fiber of my being was created to worship You Jesus. I will do so until my breath leaves my lungs and then welcome my eternal worship of You.


----------



## newgrowth15

Praise God for Jesus Christ, the hope of glory.


----------



## newgrowth15

Praise God  -- He is Royalty.


----------



## Aggie

Praise to Almighty God from whom all blessings flow. You are an awesome God, Jehovah Shammah, the Lord who is always there with us.


----------



## newgrowth15

Praise God for those who are not ashamed to worship Him publicly.


----------



## Aggie

Wake up my soul and worship the Lord, our Savior, He is Christ the King.


----------



## newgrowth15

Praise God  - the only One who holds our future.


----------



## Aggie

Jesus Christ, my King enthroned, all my praise is Yours forevermore. My single little tongue cannot even utter the glory You rightfully deserve, nevertheless, I shout a glorious *Hallelujah* to You Lord!  Take Your place as King of my heart.


----------



## newgrowth15

Let all the people rejoice and praise The Lord.


----------



## Aggie

My God is so big and awesome. He overshadows every evil in the world. He has never lost a battle yet and He is not about to start now. He reigns victorious.


----------



## newgrowth15

Praise God for teaching us how to deal with anger and frustration through His Word.


----------



## Aggie

Heavenly Father, thank You that all of Your promises are yes and amen. The words You have spoken cannot return to You without accomplishing everything You send it to do. We are confident that we are safe under the shadow of Your wings.


----------



## newgrowth15

Aggie said:


> Heavenly Father, thank You that all of Your promises are yes and amen. The words You have spoken cannot return to You without accomplishing everything You send it to do. We are confident that we are safe under the shadow of Your wings.


Amen, Amen and Amen again.


----------



## newgrowth15

Father God, we trust you.  We will not tempt You with foolishness.  Praise God.


----------



## Aggie

Heavenly Father, Your presence to me is like fresh rain, like the early morning dew drops on a beautiful flower, completely welcomed and thoroughly enjoyed.


----------



## newgrowth15

Praise God, Jesus Christ is our rock.


----------



## Aggie

Today I have a prayer and that prayer is this - Dear Lord, in this harsh present world we live in today, I desire that You give me the spirit of the martyr for You and Your Kingdom. 

I know we are entering the end of days with no time to spare, and so I'm preparing my heart to first go through some tough days ahead, looking earnestly forward to the joy of seeing You face to face. 

To my e-sisters: Hold strong to God's loving and protective hands. Please do not let go of Him and if you don't, I will see you on the other side. Remember, eternity is a very long time - I urge you to choose to spend it with our Savior, Jesus Christ. 

I know this is very sobering, but I felt a need to express it now.

My hearts' cry tonight is * "Evens so, come Lord Jesus!"*


----------



## newgrowth15

Praise God in His favor is life.


----------



## newgrowth15

Praise God for laughter.


----------



## newgrowth15

Praise God He will answer us when we call out to Him.


----------



## newgrowth15

Praise and worship God for who He is not just what He does.


----------



## gn1g

Praising GOD for the life I live, for His hand of Protection, for sparing me from death and destruction!  Praise your Name father Lord God!


----------



## newgrowth15

Praise God for being a very present help in times of trouble.


----------



## newgrowth15

Praise God for being the author and finisher of our faith.


----------



## newgrowth15

Praise God for giving us His peace in the middle of chaos and confusion.


----------



## newgrowth15

Rejoice with me -- God is great and greatly to be praised.


----------



## newgrowth15

It might look a little dark right now, but praise God we win in the end.


----------



## newgrowth15

Humble yourself, open your mouth and praise The Lord.


----------



## newgrowth15

Praise God He is still saving people.


----------



## Aggie

Lord Jesus, creation continues to sing Your praises and so will I.  Your voice I will follow and no other.


----------



## newgrowth15

Rejoice in the rest that only God can give to His own.


----------



## Aggie

Worshiping the Most High brings so much freedom and lightens so much burdens we unnecessarily carry, so let's continue to worship our Lord Jesus. 

The enemy can't stand when we praise the Lord.

Many battles are won on the worship field, whether it's in a shout that caused the walls of Jericho to come down, or whether it's in obedience to raise our hands up to heaven holding a rod, as in Moses and the children of Israel winning the battle against the Amalakites, or whether it's glorifying God when a death sentence has been declared over your life and you worship and God caused you to live longer in the case of Hezekiah. 

So saints let's get and keep our praise on. Whatever you need, put a praise on it. Lay it on THICK! Cause it to be so thick, God can smell it like a sweet smelling savor in His nostrils. Just love on Him. He's waiting for you.

Hallelujah!!! Jesus I love You.


----------



## newgrowth15

Praise God for giving us the ability to understand complex things through the work of The Holy Spirit.


----------



## newgrowth15

Praise God that we put our trust in Him and not in man.


----------



## newgrowth15

Praise God even when things don't seem to make sense.


----------



## newgrowth15

Let all the people praise God and He shall bless us.


----------



## newgrowth15

Praise God for letting us see His wrath and His glory; His grace and His mercy.


----------



## newgrowth15

Renew your mind through God's word and give Him praise.


----------



## newgrowth15

Make God the priority in your life and give Him praise.


----------



## newgrowth15

Lord, You are my first love and I praise You.


----------



## blessedandfavoured

Praise God from Whom all blessings flow
Praise Him, all creatures here below
Praise Him above, ye Heavenly hosts
Praise Father, Son and Holy Ghost.


----------



## newgrowth15

Praise God with everything that you have in you.


----------



## newgrowth15

Praise God for the courage to inspire others.


----------



## newgrowth15

Praise God as He prepares our hearts for whatever comes next.


----------



## newgrowth15

Praise God for His wrath and His compassion.


----------



## newgrowth15

Praise God He lives among those who love Him.


----------



## newgrowth15

Lord, receive the praises of Your people if it pleases You.


----------



## newgrowth15

Never give up. Keep praising God.


----------



## newgrowth15

Praise God for the joyful feeling we get to experience when a loved one come to know The Lord.


----------



## newgrowth15

Praise God just to praise Him.


----------



## newgrowth15

Praise God for all of the good gifts that He gives us from above.


----------



## newgrowth15

Praise God, His will is being done.


----------



## newgrowth15

Praise God for answering prayers through His word.


----------



## newgrowth15

Praise God for right NOW Faith.


----------



## newgrowth15

God cares for us -- all praises to Him.


----------



## newgrowth15

I am so glad that I can still praise God in every situation  -- even when my flesh is angry and hurt.


----------



## newgrowth15

Rejoice in the Lord, again I say Rejoice.


----------



## newgrowth15

Praise God for all good gifts which come from above.


----------



## newgrowth15

Praise God for strength for today.


----------



## newgrowth15

God is awesome and He deserves our praise.


----------



## newgrowth15

Praise God for truth being revealed.


----------



## newgrowth15

Praise God for revealing Himself to us through His Word.


----------



## newgrowth15

Praise God for the faithful few who still believe Him and follow His Word.


----------



## newgrowth15

Jesus Christ is the wisdom of God  -- praise Him.


----------



## newgrowth15

Give God glorious praise.


----------



## newgrowth15

Praise God for being the heart changer and eye opener that He is.


----------



## newgrowth15

Praise God for the power that He has given to us through His Son, Jesus Christ.


----------



## Jphillips

I praise You Lord for keeping me in my right mind and never letting me go.


----------



## newgrowth15

Praise God for even the smallest of things in life for which to be thankful.


----------



## newgrowth15

Praise God for using all things to work together for the good of those who love Him.


----------



## newgrowth15

Praise God for faith that doesn't quit.


----------



## newgrowth15

Praise God!


----------



## newgrowth15

Jesus is Lord.


----------



## newgrowth15

Praise God for favor over the lives of His own.


----------



## newgrowth15

Praise God for His leadership.


----------



## newgrowth15

Praise God for His healing touch, not just physical, but spiritual and emotional as well.


----------



## newgrowth15

Combat hate with love and give God praise.


----------



## newgrowth15

Praise God in spirit and in truth.


----------



## newgrowth15

Praise God for being our living water.


----------



## newgrowth15

Praise God for writing our names in The Book of Life.


----------



## newgrowth15

Praise God for the good news of the gospel.


----------



## newgrowth15

I praise God for all that He has done for me.


----------



## newgrowth15

Praise God for His unconditional love.


----------



## newgrowth15

Praise God for expanding the spread of His Word.


----------



## newgrowth15

Praise God for the abundance of His blessings.


----------



## newgrowth15

Great are the mercies of God. All praise belongs to Him.


----------



## newgrowth15

Praise God for His divine protection.


----------



## newgrowth15

Praise God for music.


----------



## newgrowth15

I praise God for the people who encourage me to continue studying and sharing His word.


----------



## newgrowth15

God is worthy of all praise.


----------



## newgrowth15

God, who shares His glory with no one, deserves all of our praise.


----------



## newgrowth15

Praise God for never leaving us alone.


----------



## newgrowth15

God's word is so true -- let us praise Him.


----------



## newgrowth15

Praise God for setting my mind free.


----------



## newgrowth15

I praise God for my health and strength.


----------



## newgrowth15

Praise God for transforming my mind daily.


----------



## newgrowth15

Flood my soul with praises for The Lord.


----------



## newgrowth15

I thank God that I can give Him praise no matter where I am.


----------



## newgrowth15

HALLELUJAH!  I give the highest praise unto The Lord.


----------



## newgrowth15

I praise God on this brand new day.


----------



## newgrowth15

Praise God for a brand new opportunity to serve Him.


----------



## newgrowth15

Praise God for faithful friends and family.


----------



## newgrowth15

God is awesome.


----------



## newgrowth15

Only God deserves our worship and praise.


----------



## newgrowth15

Praise God for the rivers of blessings He has for those who love Him.


----------



## newgrowth15

Praise God for hope -- without which we would be totally lost.


----------



## newgrowth15

Praise God for protecting us from the storms that may arise in life.


----------



## newgrowth15

Praise God for keeping us from dangers seen and unseen.


----------



## newgrowth15

God is so incredible, I just can't find enough words to praise Him.


----------



## newgrowth15

Praise God for His hedge of protection that surrounds His own.


----------



## newgrowth15

Praise God for working in us what is well pleasing in His sight through Jesus Christ.


----------



## newgrowth15

Praise God for the confidence He instills in those of us who belong to Him.


----------



## newgrowth15

God blesses me daily and I praise Him.


----------



## newgrowth15

Praise God for breath in my body on this day.


----------



## newgrowth15

I praise God for loving me and confirming His word.


----------



## newgrowth15

I praise God for making me in His image.


----------



## newgrowth15

I just want to give God praise right now!


----------



## newgrowth15

Praise God for His tender mercy towards me.


----------



## newgrowth15

I choose to praise and worship God.


----------



## newgrowth15

Praise God for giving me His fresh breath every moment of my life.


----------



## Lucia

Thank you Lord for sparing us from COVID and for all the big and little miracles you have done for us


----------



## newgrowth15

Lucia said:


> Thank you Lord for sparing us from COVID and for all the big and little miracles you have done for us


Amen!


----------



## newgrowth15

Lord, I praise you for keeping us during this season that we are in.


----------



## newgrowth15

I praise God for leading me to pray for others not just for myself.


----------



## newgrowth15

I praise God for His Holy Spirit who shows us how to live for Christ everyday.


----------



## newgrowth15

Praise God for preachers who are still faithful to His Word.


----------



## newgrowth15

Praise God that He is keeping us in these last days.


----------



## newgrowth15

Even though I don't understand everything, God's grace is sufficient.  Praise Him.


----------



## newgrowth15

Praise God for new beginnings.


----------



## newgrowth15

Praise God for keeping His promises.


----------



## newgrowth15

Praise God for showing us great and mighty things each day.


----------



## Jphillips

I praise you Lord for providing me with direct instructions. I don't have to depend on anyone to deliver Your Word to me. Your Holy Spirit dwells within me and guides me everyday. Thank You Jesus!


----------



## newgrowth15

Praise God for healing my family and friends.


----------



## newgrowth15

Praise God for His tender love and mercy.


----------



## newgrowth15

Praise God for the faith to look forward.


----------



## newgrowth15

Praise God that He did not give us an exact date of His return.


----------



## newgrowth15

Praise God for the strength for today.


----------



## Jphillips

Thank you Lord, for giving me a home and for making me a joyous mother of children. Psalm 113:9


----------



## newgrowth15

@Jphillips, Congratulations!?  Are you a brand new mom of multiples?


----------



## newgrowth15

Praise God for Jesus Christ who has been here with us from the very beginning.


----------



## Jphillips

newgrowth15 said:


> Praise God for Jesus Christ who has been here with us from the very beginning.


@newgrowth15 My husband and I are believing that God is opening up my womb and allowing us to conceive. I will be back with a praise report and testimony soon


----------



## futureapl

God is so good. He saved me and my son on Wednesday. While driving on the highway the hood of my car flew up and obscured my view of the road. Both me and my son could've died that day, but God. We were uninjured and didn't even get in a car accident. God spared our lives.


----------



## newgrowth15

Jphillips said:


> @newgrowth15 My husband and I are believing that God is opening up my womb and allowing us to conceive. I will be back with a praise report and testimony soon


I touch and agree with you and your husband, in the name of Jesus Christ, Amen!


----------



## newgrowth15

futureapl said:


> God is so good. He saved me and my son on Wednesday. While driving on the highway the hood of my car flew up and obscured my view of the road. Both me and my son could've died that day, but God. We were uninjured and didn't even get in a car accident. God spared our lives.


All praises to The Most High God.


----------



## newgrowth15

Praise God for small blessings, too.


----------



## newgrowth15

I trust God.  All praise is due Him.


----------



## newgrowth15

I offer the sacrifice of praise to God, continually.


----------



## newgrowth15

I praise God for being my anchor.


----------



## newgrowth15

Jesus Christ, the same yesterday, today and forever. Praise God for His consistency, especially in a world that is constantly changing.


----------



## newgrowth15

Acknowledge The Lord and give Him praise.


----------



## newgrowth15

I will not despise small beginnings and I will keep praising The Lord.


----------



## newgrowth15

Praise God for unexpected blessings. God is faithful.


----------



## newgrowth15

God desires sacrificial praise  - let's give it to Him.


----------



## newgrowth15

The more I think about what God has done for me, the more I want to praise Him.


----------



## newgrowth15

I praise God for hearing and answering my prayers.


----------



## newgrowth15

Praise God for our God.  He is mighty and true.


----------



## newgrowth15

God is praiseworthy all by Himself.


----------



## newgrowth15

Praise God for giving me a heart to love Him and His people.


----------



## newgrowth15

Praise God for always being available.


----------



## newgrowth15

The more we praise God, the more He blesses us.


----------



## newgrowth15

It is a pleasure and an honor to praise God.


----------



## newgrowth15

Praise God for being more than enough.


----------



## newgrowth15

Praise God for all of the young people who are hungering and thirsting after Him and getting fed by the faithful few.


----------



## newgrowth15

Praise God for never letting us go.


----------



## newgrowth15

I praise God for helping me to keep my mind filled with thoughts of Him.


----------



## newgrowth15

Praise God for showing me His hand of blessing in a small and personal way.


----------



## newgrowth15

Praise God for showing me how He wants to be worshipped. HALLELUJAH!


----------



## newgrowth15

Praise God for the people who pray for us.


----------



## newgrowth15

Praise God for who He is -- The Most High God.


----------



## newgrowth15

God is honorable and worthy to be praised.


----------



## newgrowth15

I praise God for allowing me to meditate in His Word day and night.


----------



## newgrowth15

The Lord is my prosperity. Gen. 39:1-3


----------



## newgrowth15

Great is the God of my praise.


----------



## newgrowth15

The more I praise God, the more I desire to praise Him.


----------



## newgrowth15

Praise God for giving us power from on high to bind up spiritual wickedness in high places.


----------



## newgrowth15

Oh Lord, give me a clean heart and a right spirit and I will worship and praise you.


----------



## newgrowth15

Praise God He lives.


----------



## newgrowth15

Enjoy God's presence and praise Him.


----------



## newgrowth15

I will praise the Lord even in disappointment and heartbreak.


----------



## Jphillips

I praise You Lord because You are worthy of all of my praise!


----------



## newgrowth15

Praise God for the sowing and reaping of His word.


----------



## Jphillips

I praise you Lord for being my source. Everything good and perfect gift comes from you.


----------



## newgrowth15

Praise God for the truth of His word.


----------



## blessedandfavoured

Praise God that his word is alive and powerful and sharper than any two-edged sword.  
Praise God that His Word does not return to Him void and that it will accomplish what He desires.  
Hallelujah!


----------



## newgrowth15

Acknowledge God in all of our ways and give Him praise.


----------



## newgrowth15

There is none above The Most High God and all praise is due Him.


----------



## newgrowth15

Praise God He is above the fray.  He does everything decently and in order.


----------



## blessedandfavoured

Bless the Lord for His unfailing love and His constant presence.


----------



## Jphillips

Lord, you are wonderful. I praise your holy name.


----------



## newgrowth15

Praise God for His unfailing love, grace and mercy towards us.


----------



## newgrowth15

Praise God for His redeeming love.


----------



## newgrowth15

Praise God just because.


----------



## newgrowth15

Holy is The Lord and worthy to be praised.


----------



## newgrowth15

Praise God for working out all things to the good of those who trust Him.


----------



## Jphillips

I praise You Lord for never giving up on me.


----------



## newgrowth15

Praise God for spoiling the plans of the enemy.


----------



## newgrowth15

Praise God for the excellence of His name.


----------



## newgrowth15

Sing praises unto The Lord and let your life be filled with the joy of The Lord.


----------



## newgrowth15

Praise God there is no one above Him.


----------



## newgrowth15

Trust The Lord and praise Him for His judgments are righteous.


----------



## newgrowth15

Praise God for the blessing of today.


----------



## newgrowth15

Praise God for His power and might that He uses for our victory over the enemy.


----------



## newgrowth15

Praise the Lord for He is the rock of my salvation.


----------



## newgrowth15

Praise God for the answers, whether I like them or not.


----------



## newgrowth15

Praise God for the wisdom He has given me for today.


----------



## newgrowth15

Praise God for helping me to grow my faith in Him.


----------



## Jphillips

Praise God for being an all wise God.


----------



## blessedandfavoured

Praise God that He is working His purposes out in our lives and in the earth.


----------



## newgrowth15

The Lord inhabits the praises of His people.  Let us give Him fresh praise freely.


----------



## newgrowth15

Praise God for wanting to dwell among us.


----------



## newgrowth15

Praise God for granting His mercy on us.


----------



## newgrowth15

Love and praise God with all of your heart.


----------



## newgrowth15

I praise God for covering us.


----------



## newgrowth15

I won't stop praising The Lord.


----------



## newgrowth15

Praise God for giving us the freedom to choose whom we will serve.


----------



## newgrowth15

Praise God for heavenly treasures.


----------



## newgrowth15

I will speak of The Lord's righteousness and praise Him all the day long.


----------



## Jphillips

Thank You Lord for revealing yourself to me.


----------



## newgrowth15

Praise God for the tests and trials that draw us closer to Him.


----------



## Maracujá

@newgrowth15 May God bless you and yours for your faithfulness


----------



## Jphillips

Thank You Lord for being my vindicator.


----------



## newgrowth15

Maracujá said:


> @newgrowth15 May God bless you and yours for your faithfulness


Thank you @Maracuja.  All the glory belongs to God.


----------



## newgrowth15

Rejoice in The Lord always and give Him praise.


----------



## newgrowth15

Praise God for hearing our prayers when we cry out to Him.


----------



## newgrowth15

Praise God for letting me fellowship with Him.


----------



## bzb1990

newgrowth15 said:


> Praise God for the tests and trials that draw us closer to Him.


That is a beautiful thought


----------



## newgrowth15

Praise God for the faithfulness and truth of His word.


----------



## blessedandfavoured

Praise God that *every *good and perfect gift comes from Him.  All glory be to His holy name.


----------



## newgrowth15

I will pass down this heritage of praise, O Lord, so that Your name will be remembered forever.


----------



## newgrowth15

Exhalt The Lord and rejoice.


----------



## bzb1990

God loves the most - With God there is good and love and thoroughly good feelings between people.

 I thank God for showing me kindness, truth, and granting me more understanding and tools to improve. I thank God for the favours, which are numerous, and the help, which is constant.

I promise to stay consistent in remembering God, thanking Him, and I will seek His protection from thoughts which hinder my success and cause me to falter.


----------



## newgrowth15

bzb1990 said:


> God loves the most - With God there is good and love and thoroughly good feelings between people.
> 
> I thank God for showing me kindness, truth, and granting me more understanding and tools to improve. I thank God for the favours, which are numerous, and the help, which is constant.
> 
> I promise to stay consistent in remembering God, thanking Him, and I will seek His protection from thoughts which hinder my success and cause me to falter.


@bzb1990 I am praying for you and with you. Below are a couple of paraphrased scriptures that have helped me over the years to keep my mind stayed on The Lord no matter what I was going through at the time. I hope they help you as much as they have helped me.

God will keep you in perfect peace when you keep your mind on Him.  Isaiah 26:3-4

Think (dwell) on the things that are true, honest, just, pure, lovely, of a good report, virtuous and praiseworthy.  Philippians 4:8


----------



## newgrowth15

Praise God His will is being done on earth as it is in heaven.


----------



## bzb1990

newgrowth15 said:


> @bzb1990 I am praying for you and with you. Below are a couple of paraphrased scriptures that have helped me over the years to keep my mind stayed on The Lord no matter what I was going through at the time. I hope they help you as much as they have helped me.
> 
> God will keep you in perfect peace when you keep your mind on Him.  Isaiah 26:3-4
> 
> Think (dwell) on the things that are true, honest, just, pure, lovely, of a good report, virtuous and praiseworthy.  Philippians 4:8


Love it


----------



## newgrowth15

Praise God for the bountiful harvest He is allowing us to reap.


----------



## newgrowth15

Submit to God and give Him praise.


----------



## newgrowth15

Jesus Christ said in Mark 11:22 to have faith in God. Hallelujah, all praise belongs to Him.


----------



## newgrowth15

Praise God His goodness endures continually.


----------



## blessedandfavoured

Praise God for His love, strength and humility which He displayed by being born into this world of a woman, as a baby.  He subjected Himself to the limitations of being human in order to save us from our sin.  There are not enough words to thank our Great and Loving God.  Hallelujah!


----------



## newgrowth15

Praise God for not conforming to our images of who we think He is/should be, but remaining the same yesterday, today and forever.


----------



## newgrowth15

Praise God for another chance to praise Him.


----------



## newgrowth15

Praise God for loving us and giving us life.


----------



## newgrowth15

Praise God for giving us the strength to keep going.


----------



## newgrowth15

Praise God for good manners.


----------



## bzb1990

newgrowth15 said:


> Praise God for good manners.


I really love this post. It's a unique thing to mention

 Something one doesn't go out of their way to think about thanking God for but when you DONT follow good conduct or encounter others behaving that way (eg the horror stories of some hair salons shared on LHCF - to keep it relevant)


it stirs up everything that the devil can pounce on, against your greater good..which only God knows best. Also crimes of injustice and abuse are basically the extreme of that.

Whereas with receiving good treatment courtesy and good manners we draw nearer to God in our heart with good feelings, that motivate us to bring about more good 
..( that invalidate the devil-type thoughts). Also notice how behaving with good manners regardless of whether it is returned gives peace of mind which helps a person draw closer to God too (validating psalm 23 in their life). Plus it heals relationships and people. The extreme of good manners would be major good deeds like hospitality despite difficulties, etc. And again validating Gods love, which makes it a cycle gaining momentum


----------



## newgrowth15

bzb1990 said:


> I really love this post. It's a unique thing to mention
> 
> Something one doesn't go out of their way to think about thanking God for but when you DONT follow good conduct or encounter others behaving that way (eg the horror stories of some hair salons shared on LHCF - to keep it relevant)
> 
> 
> it stirs up everything that the devil can pounce on, against your greater good..which only God knows best. Also crimes of injustice and abuse are basically the extreme of that.
> 
> Whereas with receiving good treatment courtesy and good manners we draw nearer to God in our heart with good feelings, that motivate us to bring about more good
> ..( that invalidate the devil-type thoughts). Also notice how behaving with good manners regardless of whether it is returned gives peace of mind which helps a person draw closer to God too (validating psalm 23 in their life). Plus it heals relationships and people. The extreme of good manners would be major good deeds like hospitality despite difficulties, etc. And again validating Gods love, which makes it a cycle gaining momentum


@bzb1990, thank you for your comment. When I write these praises I am literally talking to God and asking Him what I need to praise Him for at the moment. The Holy Spirit will then prompt me with something or allow me to see or hear something that triggers a praise. i.e. toilet paper and tissues during the lockdown. There are more than enough doom and gloom prophets out there.  I want to focus on the goodness of The Lord and the good gifts He gives us from above.


----------



## newgrowth15

Praise God for those who are thankful for the little things.


----------



## bzb1990

newgrowth15 said:


> @bzb1990, thank you for your comment. When I write these praises I am literally talking to God and asking Him what I need to praise Him for at the moment. The Holy Spirit will then prompt me with something or allow me to see or hear something that triggers a praise. i.e. toilet paper and tissues during the lockdown. There are more than enough doom and gloom prophets out there.  I want to focus on the goodness of The Lord and the good gifts He gives us from above.


thank you for it. it prompts thinking that follows a happier path than the one we may be used to


----------



## bzb1990

How Perfect and Kind God is for putting it in the heart of faraway former babysitter of my children, who we haven't seen since Covid19 began ...
 she found out I had a broken foot and was with my mom.. she messaged my EX,HUSBAND and drove an Hours drive to my EX HUSBANDS HOME in the SNOW and ICE ...to drop off gifts for my children! 


Thanks and praise to God who put it in the hearts of good, honourable, sincere people, to remain sincere, loving and remember my children and help them not feel deprived!! Thanks to GOD who fills in the holes in our children's lives that WE cannot know of or know HOW to fill... thank to God for allowing good deeds and prayers to cover my children always surrounded  by excellent people  thanks to God who provides for Children in ways their parents cannot even if they had all the money in the world! 

Who gives friends to children who are unable to speak or make friends yet God gives them true friends still!!! God Who puts it in strangers' hearts to be kind to children 
ALSO God healing and protecting me so I can be with them


----------



## newgrowth15

God is faithful. Praise The Lord.


----------



## newgrowth15

Praise God for His power and His mercy.


----------



## newgrowth15

I will praise The Lord while I live.


----------



## bzb1990

Thanks to God for blessings which all contribute to good memories for kids


----------



## bzb1990

Thanks to God for guiding people if they really want it in different things because otherwise there was no way to know
Thanks to God for forgiving but letting us understand what we did wrong so we dont continue 
Thanks to God for discernment

 Thanks to God for bringing about opportunities to see the other persons POV which we would have no idea of otherwise 
= peace + understanding. Not understanding = unrelenting anger. 
Anger wipes out peace of heart and good deeds (because of backbiting and bitterness and bad feeling between ppl)
Understanding = knowing one another. Even if you dont agree you at least no longer feel anger.
And that's how you can let it go.
Thanks to God for helping me when I struggle
And for God's kindness, gentleness, strength, and protection


----------



## newgrowth15

Remember The Lord and give Him praise.


----------



## newgrowth15

Praise God for the purpose.


----------



## newgrowth15

Praise God for pavIng the road to kindness.


----------



## newgrowth15

Praise God, He is above chaos and will even use it for His glory.


----------



## bzb1990

Thanks to God for helping my parents totally pay off the loan yesterday, for this house. Thanks to God for giving us shelter. 
Thanks
to God for giving us a good principal who cares about families and is sincere (but not foolish). 
Thanks to God for the innocence of children


----------



## bzb1990

Thanks to God for protecting my dad (giving him a job in a country which actually enforces curfews, restrictions, good proper safety measures) due to his lifelong weak lungs, asthma, having survived severe pneumonia several times... 
so even though he is not with us 'it may be that you hate a thing but it is good for you. God knows and you do not know.'
it turned out to be his protection
Therefore: thanks to God for God's knowledge of subtleties, God's wisdom and being the best of protectors


----------



## newgrowth15

Praise God for the growth of individuals who recognize their need for God in their lives.


----------



## bzb1990

Thanks to God for balancing out talents / skills among people so if we come together we are able to put our lives in order, far from despair/failure, as we cannot do when on our own.

Of course it's up to people to use them in that way but the guidance + gifts are already present. Thanks to God for giving me insights through experiences I can't easily forget


----------



## bzb1990

Thanks to God for giving us hints of heaven so we don't forget


----------



## newgrowth15

Praise God for removing our hearts of stone and giving us hearts of flesh, so that we can love the unlovable.


----------



## newgrowth15

Praise God for inviting me to make my home in Him and for Him making His home in me.


----------



## newgrowth15

Praise God who only does wondrous things.


----------



## bzb1990

newgrowth15 said:


> Praise God who only does wondrous things.


Good one to wake up to. God does good through people too but only if we allow it. If we block off with different mechanisms because of free will God leaves us to it. But in that vein I'd say praise God for coordinating events to bring us back to God (and by 'back' I mean the inner sense that we were all born with) no matter where we are in life.


----------



## bzb1990

Thanks to God for helping us through another day


----------



## newgrowth15

Praise God for the wisdom He gives to us all if we ask.


----------



## newgrowth15

Praise God for wanting to be involved in our lives.


----------



## newgrowth15

Praise God for a brand new day.


----------



## newgrowth15

Praise God for those who acknowledge Him.


----------



## newgrowth15

Lord, I give you my adoration and praise.


----------



## newgrowth15

Praise God for clear thoughts.


----------



## bzb1990

Thanks to God for giving peace of mind if we keep our intentions pure and focused on what makes God happy


----------



## newgrowth15

Everything I think about brings me back to praising God.  He provides the good in every situation.


----------



## newgrowth15

Praise God for confirming His word.


----------



## newgrowth15

Praise God for His faithfulness in completing the good work He began in us.


----------



## newgrowth15

Praise God for His protection even while we sleep.


----------



## newgrowth15

Praise God for His compassion on us, even though we don't deserve it.


----------



## newgrowth15

Praise God for not holding back any good things from those who walk uprightly before Him. Psalm 84:11


----------



## newgrowth15

Praise God for dwelling in us as we draw closer to Him.


----------



## newgrowth15

Praise God for drawing those  who want to know Him more to Himself.


----------



## newgrowth15

Praise God for making Himself trustworthy to us.


----------



## newgrowth15

Praise God for instructing us to pray for others (even the ones we don't like) out of obedience to and love for Him.


----------



## newgrowth15

Praise God for His loving kindness toward us.


----------



## newgrowth15

God so rightly deserves our praise and worship.


----------



## newgrowth15

Praise God for being the standard.


----------



## newgrowth15

Praise God because you want to not because you are forced to.


----------



## newgrowth15

Praise God in His righteousness.


----------



## newgrowth15

Praise God today.


----------



## newgrowth15

Praise God and expect to be blessed.


----------



## newgrowth15

Praise Almighty God.


----------



## newgrowth15

Praise God for the little things that make life beautiful, i.e. the smell of fresh flowers on a spring day.


----------



## newgrowth15

Praise God for it is He that has made us and not we ourselves. Psalms 100:3


----------



## newgrowth15

To God be the glory.


----------



## newgrowth15

Praise God that He hasn't given up on us.


----------



## mensa

newgrowth15 said:


> Praise God that He hasn't given up on us.


AMEN!!!!!!!


----------



## newgrowth15

Praise God for the peace that only He can give us.


----------



## newgrowth15

God keeps His promises  - praise Him.


----------



## mensa

newgrowth15 said:


> God keeps His promises  - praise Him.


Yes Lord!


----------



## newgrowth15

Spending time with The Lord makes me want to praise Him even more.


----------



## newgrowth15

Praise The Lord for His goodness. Psalm 107:8


----------



## newgrowth15

Praise God for Jesus Christ, who set us free from the bondage of sin.


----------



## mensa

newgrowth15 said:


> Praise God for Jesus Christ, who set us free from the bondage of sin.


AMEN!!!!!!!


----------



## newgrowth15

Praise God for He is more precious than gold and silver and diamonds.


----------



## blessedandfavoured

Give thanks to Yahweh, the Almighty God, for His everlasting love and constant faithfulness.  Hallelujah!


----------



## newgrowth15

I choose to praise and worship The Most High God.


----------



## newgrowth15

Praise The Lord He has made heaven and earth.  Psalm 115:15


----------



## newgrowth15

Praise the Lord for shedding His love on us.


----------



## newgrowth15

Praise God for His merciful kindness toward us. Psalm 117:2


----------



## newgrowth15

Praise God for loving us way more than we will ever be capable of loving Him.  ALL of the glory belongs to Him.


----------



## newgrowth15

I am so excited for today because it is a new day to praise The Lord.


----------



## newgrowth15

Don't forget to praise God for answered prayers.


----------



## newgrowth15

Praise God for His eexcellency.


----------



## mensa

newgrowth15 said:


> Praise God for His eexcellency.


AMEN!!!!!!!


----------



## newgrowth15

Worship and praise God for His majesty.


----------



## newgrowth15

Praise God for laughter.


----------



## newgrowth15

Praise God His mercy endures forever.


----------



## newgrowth15

Praise God with your whole heart.


----------



## mensa

newgrowth15 said:


> Praise God His mercy endures forever.


HALLELUJAH!


----------



## newgrowth15

Praise God for our risen savior, Jesus Christ.


----------



## mensa

newgrowth15 said:


> Praise God for our risen savior, Jesus Christ.


Yes Lord!!!!!!!


----------



## blessedandfavoured

Praise the Lord who has all power, even over death and hell!  
Glory to the King of kings for all eternity!
Hallelujah!


----------



## newgrowth15

Praise God for being consistent.


----------



## newgrowth15

Praise God for His unsearchable greatness. Psalm 145:3


----------



## newgrowth15

While I am living, I will  praise The Lord.


----------



## newgrowth15

I will open my heart and my mouth to praise The Lord.


----------



## newgrowth15

Give glory to God.


----------



## newgrowth15

Praise God for precious memories.


----------



## newgrowth15

It is a beautiful thing to give praise to The Lord.


----------



## newgrowth15

If all of the plants and animals praise The Lord, so can we.  Psalm 148:9-10


----------



## newgrowth15

Praise God for giving sight to the blind.


----------



## newgrowth15

I will praise the Lord with all of my mind, soul and strength.


----------



## newgrowth15

Praise God for removing the stain of sin from us through Jesus Christ, His beloved Son.


----------



## newgrowth15

Praise God that Jesus has shown us the way.


----------



## newgrowth15

Praise God for the small steps that lead us to the paths  of righteousness.


----------



## blessedandfavoured

Give thanks to the Lord and King of all for his mercy and faithfulness.  He is forever worthy of all praise!


----------



## newgrowth15

Praise God for the Holy Spirit who leads us into all truth.


----------



## newgrowth15

Praise God for breaking every chain that we turn over to Him.


----------



## mensa

newgrowth15 said:


> Praise God for the Holy Spirit who leads us into all truth.


Amen!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## newgrowth15

Praise God. He is The King of Glory.


----------



## newgrowth15

Praise God for preparing us to receive the blessings He has in store for us.


----------



## newgrowth15

Praise the Lord for giving me a portion of His strength.


----------



## mensa

newgrowth15 said:


> Praise God for preparing us to receive the blessings He has in store for us.


Yes Lord!


----------



## newgrowth15

Happy Mother's Day and praise The Lord.


----------



## newgrowth15

Praise God for His everlasting covenant.


----------



## newgrowth15

Praising God is the key to unlocking the blessings in your life.


----------



## newgrowth15

Praise God for more than enough.


----------



## newgrowth15

Praise God for every little thing so that you will be prepared to praise Him when the big things come along.


----------



## newgrowth15

All praises to the King of Glory.


----------



## newgrowth15

Praise God for the opportunity to still repent and serve Him.


----------



## mensa

newgrowth15 said:


> All praises to the King of Glory.


Yes Lord Jesus!


----------



## newgrowth15

Praise God twice  -- when you feel like it and especially when you don't feel like it.


----------



## newgrowth15

Praise God for the power to stand firm on His word.


----------



## newgrowth15

Praise God for the Kingdom of Heaven is at hand.


----------



## newgrowth15

Praise God for those who are still willing to speak the truth.


----------



## newgrowth15

Praise God for completing what He began.


----------



## newgrowth15

Praise God for the courage to believe Him.


----------



## newgrowth15

Praise God for the 11th hour victory.


----------



## newgrowth15

Praise God even in disappointment.


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67

I'm praising God for his kindness towards me.


----------



## newgrowth15

Praise God for another chance to serve Him.


----------



## newgrowth15

Look at the problem and begin to praise God in the middle of it.


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67

I take nothing for granted all that I have is because of you and I thank you!


----------



## newgrowth15

Praise God for the outcome even before you receive it.


----------



## newgrowth15

Praise God for keeping His covenant.


----------



## newgrowth15

Praise God for giving our lives purpose -- to serve and glorify Him.


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67

Feeling grateful, thanking God for his countless blessings.


----------



## newgrowth15

Praise God for the Holy Spirit.


----------



## newgrowth15

Praise God for His holiness.


----------



## newgrowth15

Praise God for revealing His purpose for my life.


----------



## blessedandfavoured

Thank you Lord for being the Father of the fatherless.


----------



## newgrowth15

Praise God for giving us the sense to praise Him.


----------



## newgrowth15

Praise God for loving us and protecting us for His name's sake and not our own.


----------



## newgrowth15

Praise God for a brand new day.


----------



## newgrowth15

Praise God specifically for the blessings you want to receive.


----------



## newgrowth15

Praise God for His purity.


----------



## newgrowth15

Make time to listen to God's voice and praise Him.


----------



## blessedandfavoured

Thank you God for being a good Father who delights to give His children good things.


----------



## newgrowth15

God is good and worthy of all praise.


----------



## newgrowth15

Praise God for the seasons.


----------



## newgrowth15

Praise for God flows from an attitude of gratitude.


----------



## newgrowth15

Thank you Lord for being the orchestrator of all of the good in all of the world.


----------



## newgrowth15

Praise God consistently.


----------



## newgrowth15

Think about all of the things God does and praise Him for it.


----------



## newgrowth15

God is sovereign and worthy of all praise.


----------



## blessedandfavoured

We sing praises to God's holy name because He is worthy!


----------



## newgrowth15

ABBA Father, I praise You.


----------



## mensa

newgrowth15 said:


> ABBA Father, I praise You.


Poppa, I do too!


----------



## newgrowth15

The Creator of the universe deserves all of our praise.


----------



## newgrowth15

Praise God for the visions and plans He has for His own.


----------



## blessedandfavoured

Thank you Father, that it is for freedom that Christ has set us free.  Thank you that because of Christ's sacrifice and the Holy Ghost's work in us, we can live in freedom - from sin, bondage and the devil's rule.  Glory to your name, LORD God!


----------



## newgrowth15

blessedandfavoured said:


> Thank you Father, that it is for freedom that Christ has set us free.  Thank you that because of Christ's sacrifice and the Holy Ghost's work in us, we can live in freedom - from sin, bondage and the devil's rule.  Glory to your name, LORD God!


Amen!


----------



## newgrowth15

Lord, thank You for keeping us one more day.


----------



## newgrowth15

Lord, thank you for leading me to write down these praises so that others can be blessed as well.


----------



## newgrowth15

Praise God for new mercies on this day.


----------



## newgrowth15

Praise God for keeping the integrity of His word.


----------



## blessedandfavoured

Praise God that His steadfast love never ceases and His mercies are new every morning.


----------



## newgrowth15

I praise God from deep within my soul.


----------



## newgrowth15

Praise God for cool breezes on hot days.


----------



## newgrowth15

Lord, I am so glad that You love us.  All praise belongs to You.


----------



## newgrowth15

God DOES care.  All praise belongs to Him.


----------



## newgrowth15

Thank you, Abba.


----------



## newgrowth15

I praise You Lord in spirit and in truth.


----------



## newgrowth15

Give God your best praise  -- He deserves it all. Hallelujah!


----------



## mensa

newgrowth15 said:


> Give God your best praise  -- He deserves it all. Hallelujah!


Thank You JAH, 

In The Name of Christ Jesus,

By The Aid of The Holy Spirit,

Amen!


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67

Thank you God for blessing me to see another day, I don't take this for granted.


----------



## newgrowth15

I will bless The Lord at all times.  Psalm 103


----------



## blessedandfavoured

Thank you God for being the Rock of my salvation.


----------



## newgrowth15

Praise God for showing us His love for us through Jesus Christ.


----------



## mensa

Yeshusa Ha Ma Schiach!!!!!!!


----------



## newgrowth15

Praise God today and every day.


----------



## newgrowth15

Our praise for God should  be louder than our shouts for our favorite sports teams.


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67

all praises be to the King of Kings!


----------



## newgrowth15

Praise God forever.


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67

wonderful counsellor, mighty God!


----------



## newgrowth15

Arise and give God praise.


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67

God IS good!


----------



## newgrowth15

Praise God He works through us.


----------



## newgrowth15

Praise God for being the problem solver.


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67

Thank you Lord!


----------



## mensa

newgrowth15 said:


> Our praise for God should  be louder than our shouts for our favorite sports teams.


Oh so true!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mensa

newgrowth15 said:


> Praise God for being the problem solver.


Amen.


----------



## newgrowth15

Praise the Lord above for it is He who sustains us.


----------



## mensa

newgrowth15 said:


> Praise the Lord above for it is He who sustains us.


Amen.


----------



## newgrowth15

Praise God for making us in His image.


----------



## newgrowth15

Praise God fot showing us how to live.


----------



## newgrowth15

Praise God for a clear eyed view.


----------



## mensa

newgrowth15 said:


> Praise God for a clear eyed view.


Nothing like discernment from The Holy Ghost!


----------



## newgrowth15

Praise God for giving us The Holy Spirit who allows us to genuinely rejoice with others.


----------



## mensa

newgrowth15 said:


> Praise God for giving us The Holy Spirit who allows us to genuinely rejoice with others.


He is my best and true Friend!


----------



## newgrowth15

mensa said:


> He is my best and true Friend!


Praise God He calls us friends.


----------



## newgrowth15

Praise God that He still speaks to those who will listen.


----------



## newgrowth15

Sometimes all I have is a "thank you, Lord" and that is enough.


----------



## mensa

newgrowth15 said:


> Praise God that He still speaks to those who will listen.


Yes He does.


----------



## newgrowth15

Praise God for sending the Holy Spirit to dwell in us.


----------



## blessedandfavoured

Thank You Lord for hiding Your children in the hollow of your hand!  Be exalted, oh Lord, above the Heavens!


----------



## mensa

newgrowth15 said:


> Praise God for sending the Holy Spirit to dwell in us.


My Precious, True, Authentic, Irreplaceable, Priceless,  Best Friend and Comforter!!!!!!!


----------



## newgrowth15

Praise God for giving us His Word in writing so that we can pass it on to our children and grandchildren.


----------



## mensa

newgrowth15 said:


> Praise God for giving us His Word in writing so that we can pass it on to our children and grandchildren.


And that I have done.

Amen.


----------



## newgrowth15

It is a good thing to praise The Lord.


----------



## newgrowth15

Praise God for all of us who still believe God and are willing to stand up for who we know is The Truth.


----------



## blessedandfavoured

Praise God that in the end He will reign in righteousness over all creation for all eternity.  Hallelujah!


----------



## newgrowth15

Praise God for all of this love that surrounds us.


----------



## mensa

newgrowth15 said:


> Praise God for all of us who still believe God and are willing to stand up for who we know is The Truth.


Count me in!


----------



## mensa

blessedandfavoured said:


> Praise God that in the end He will reign in righteousness over all creation for all eternity.  Hallelujah!


Amen.


newgrowth15 said:


> It is a good thing to praise The Lord.


Yes it is!


----------



## mensa

Hi new growth 15, you alright?


----------



## newgrowth15

mensa said:


> Hi new growth 15, you alright?


@mensa, yes I am well.  This was a busy holiday weekend celebrating birthdays for two family  members.  I was just physically drained for a few days.


----------



## newgrowth15

Praise God for the strength He gives us to keep going.


----------



## mensa

newgrowth15 said:


> @mensa, yes I am well.  This was a busy holiday weekend celebrating birthdays for two family  members.  I was just physically drained for a few days.


Glad that you had an enjoyable weekend, and good to have you back!


----------



## newgrowth15

I will call on the name of The Lord; He is worthy to be praised. Psalm 18:3a


----------



## newgrowth15

mensa said:


> Glad that you had an enjoyable weekend, and good to have you back!


Thank you for your love and concern. I really do appreciate it.  All praises to The Most High God. Amen!


----------



## mensa

newgrowth15 said:


> Thank you for your love and concern. I really do appreciate it.  All praises to The Most High God. Amen!
> 
> 
> newgrowth15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I will call on the name of The Lord; He is worthy to be praised. Psalm 18:3a
> 
> 
> 
> Yes He is!!!!!!!
Click to expand...


----------



## newgrowth15

God invited us to come boldly before His throne.  I come bringing a sacrifice of praise to Him.


----------



## mensa

newgrowth15 said:


> God invited us to come boldly before His throne.  I come bringing a sacrifice of praise to Him.


And Ihave accepted it!


----------



## newgrowth15

Praise God for the little things that remind us of his love like the laughter of little children.


----------



## newgrowth15

Praise God in a big way.


----------



## newgrowth15

It's God's breath in our lungs, so use it to praise Him.


----------



## mensa

newgrowth15 said:


> It's God's breath in our lungs, so use it to praise Him.


Amen.  So very grateful for His breath of life!!!!!!!


----------



## newgrowth15

Gratitude brings on praise to The King of Glory.


----------



## newgrowth15

All praise is due The Most High God.


----------



## newgrowth15

Worship God for who He is, not just what He does.


----------



## mensa

newgrowth15 said:


> Worship God for who He is, not just what He does.


Amen. If we don't want to be used, surely God doesn't either!


----------



## newgrowth15

Praise God for His mercy, today.


----------



## newgrowth15

Let the Holy Spirit flow and praise Him.


----------



## newgrowth15

I recognize God's goodness and His mercy and I praise Him for it.


----------



## newgrowth15

Even as I struggle through pain, I praise The Lord.


----------



## newgrowth15

Praise God for adopting those who believe Him into His family.


----------



## mensa

newgrowth15 said:


> Praise God for adopting those who believe Him into His family.


"If it had not been for The Lord on my side, where would I be?!?!?!?


----------



## newgrowth15

Praise God for loving us enough to keep us in His care.


----------



## blessedandfavoured

newgrowth15 said:


> Even as I struggle through pain, I praise The Lord.


Praise the Lord for taking our pain in His body.  I release His healing to you @newgrowth15, in the great name of Jesus, amen.


----------



## newgrowth15

blessedandfavoured said:


> Praise the Lord for taking our pain in His body.  I release His healing to you @newgrowth15, in the great name of Jesus, amen.


Thank you @blessedandfavoured, I receive your declaration of healing over my body.


----------



## newgrowth15

The living shall praise The Lord.  Isaiah 38:19


----------



## newgrowth15

Praise The Lord no matter the circumstances.


----------



## newgrowth15

Praise God for choosing us to be the vessels He uses to praise Him. (He could have used rocks.)


----------



## newgrowth15

Praise God for calling us out of darkness and into His marvelous light. 1 Peter 2:9


----------



## newgrowth15

Praise God for NEVER leaving us or forsaking us.


----------



## newgrowth15

Let the whole earth praise The Lord.  Habakkuk 3:3


----------



## newgrowth15

Praise God for the Lamb of God.


----------



## newgrowth15

Praise God for the saving power of the blood of the Lamb of God.


----------



## mensa

newgrowth15 said:


> Praise God for the Lamb of God.


My Precious Advocate!


----------



## newgrowth15

Please read The Holy Bible even if you do not understand what you are reading.  The Holy Spirit will lead you into the truth of God's word and into an intimate relationship with The Lord.


----------



## blessedandfavoured

Praise God that He leads us in the straight and narrow path, because of His love.


----------



## newgrowth15

Praise God for delivering us from the bondage of sin and shame.


----------



## newgrowth15

And his name is called The Word of God. Rev. 19:13. Makes me want to take a praise break right here.


----------



## newgrowth15

Praise God for a sound mind.


----------



## newgrowth15

Give God thanks and praise for _______. (Fill in the blank.)


----------



## mensa

newgrowth15 said:


> Give God thanks and praise for _______. (Fill in the blank.)


salvation and eternal life


----------



## kimpaur

Healing and the love of family and friends


----------



## newgrowth15

Rejoice and give God  praise.


----------



## newgrowth15

I really love The Lord. Amen!


----------



## newgrowth15

All praise and worship is due The Most High God.


----------



## newgrowth15

Praise God  - He said in His word that NOTHING can separate us from His love. Romans 8:38-39


----------



## newgrowth15

Praise God for the victorious outcome, even if you don't have it yet.


----------



## newgrowth15

Praise God for His loving kindness.


----------



## newgrowth15

Praise God for His care of us even when we neglect ourselves.


----------



## newgrowth15

Praise God and know that every pain has a purpose. (borrowed from Erica Campbell of Mary Mary)


----------



## newgrowth15

Praise God and ask Him to help you grow your mustard seed faith by leaps and bounds.


----------



## newgrowth15

Praise God for the assignment He has given to you and then go and fulfill that assignment.


----------



## newgrowth15

Give praise to our glorious Abba Father.


----------



## newgrowth15

God be praised above all.


----------



## newgrowth15

Praise God that we are justified by His grace.


----------



## newgrowth15

Praise God for good listeners.


----------



## newgrowth15

Praise God for the healing of the nations and for peace on earth.


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67

I'm grateful that God is a merciful God!


----------



## newgrowth15

Praise God for the vision He has given to His people.


----------



## newgrowth15

Praise God that He is a righteous judge.


----------



## Jphillips

Thank you Lord for allowing us to conceive! I praise you for a healthy and joyful  pregnancy and  baby.


----------



## newgrowth15

Jphillips said:


> Thank you Lord for allowing us to conceive! I praise you for a healthy and joyful  pregnancy and  baby.


@Jphillips. May God keep you and your husband in his care.


----------



## newgrowth15

Praise God for new life.


----------



## Jphillips

Thank you! @newgrowth15


----------



## newgrowth15

Praise God in His sanctuary. Psalm 150:1


----------



## newgrowth15

Praise God in every situation.


----------



## newgrowth15

All praise is due The Most High God.


----------



## Jphillips

Thank You Lord for giving us wisdom in all areas of our lives.


----------



## newgrowth15

Seek your purpose and praise God as you fulfill it.


----------



## newgrowth15

Praise God for new beginnings on this day.


----------



## newgrowth15

Praise God for the love that He has towards us.


----------



## newgrowth15

Praise God for giving us rest.


----------



## newgrowth15

Give thanks and praise to The Lord -- He is our King.


----------



## newgrowth15

Give God glorious praise.


----------



## Jphillips

I praise you Lord for your patience and mercy.


----------



## newgrowth15

Give God insightful praise.


----------



## newgrowth15

Praise God joyfully.


----------



## newgrowth15

Praise God with every step you take.


----------



## Rsgal

Praise God for his goodness and mercies.


----------



## blessedandfavoured

Make a joyful noise to the Lord of Hosts!


----------



## newgrowth15

We, who are the saints, give God glorious praise.


----------



## newgrowth15

Praise God for blessing me  to be a blessing to others.


----------



## newgrowth15

Praise God for using what man considers foolish things for His glory.


----------



## newgrowth15

Praise God for making us His workmanship.


----------



## Jphillips

I praise you Lord for walking with me everyday. You are Jehovah Shammah.


----------



## newgrowth15

Praise God for being with us wherever we go.


----------



## newgrowth15

Keep praises on your lips.


----------



## blessedandfavoured

Praise God that He is the author and finisher of our faith - He who is faithful will complete what He has started, in Jesus' name, amen.


----------



## newgrowth15

Praise God for the correction that His Word brings into our lives.


----------



## newgrowth15

Let God be praised above all else.


----------



## newgrowth15

Praise God, the creator of the universe.


----------



## blessedandfavoured

Thank you great God for shining your light into the darkness of this world.  Thank you that you have the power to open blind eyes.  We pray to see you more clearly each day, in Jesus's name,, amen


----------



## newgrowth15

Praise God for the great joy He brought to all people, the birth of His son, Jesus the Messiah.


----------



## newgrowth15

Praise God for meaningful relationships.


----------



## newgrowth15

Praise God that He is never too busy to help us.


----------



## newgrowth15

Praise God for granting us direct access to His throne.


----------



## blessedandfavoured

Praise God that He is the same yesterday, today and forever and in Him is no shadow of turning.  
Times and seasons change but Father, Son and Holy Spirit remain the same - holy, loving, righteous, faithful, just.  
Hallelujah!


----------



## newgrowth15

Praise God for this brand new year and new beginnings.


----------



## newgrowth15

Praise God for His patience with me.


----------



## newgrowth15

I praise God on a daily basis.


----------



## blessedandfavoured

Praise God for His mercy which is available to anyone who humbly asks Him for it.


----------



## newgrowth15

Praise God for giving me strength on a daily basis to keep going.


----------



## newgrowth15

Praise God for His presence.


----------



## newgrowth15

Praise God for the comfort that He gives us through The Comforter.


----------



## newgrowth15

Praise God for good friends in a time of need.


----------



## newgrowth15

Praise God that He has made us joint heirs with Jesus Christ.


----------



## newgrowth15

Even in sorrow,  I will praise The Lord.


----------



## newgrowth15

Praise God for uplifting our spirits.


----------



## newgrowth15

Praise God that He still cares for us.


----------



## newgrowth15

Blessed be the holy name of The Lord.


----------



## Jphillips

Thank you Lord for your peace that surpasses all understanding.


----------



## newgrowth15

God is worthy to be praised.


----------



## newgrowth15

Praise God for His kindness toward us.


----------



## newgrowth15

Praise God that He gave each one of us the measure of faith so that we can trust Him.


----------



## newgrowth15

Praise God for His faithfulness towards us.


----------



## newgrowth15

Praise God for the truth of His word .


----------



## blessedandfavoured

Praise God that He is patient with us.


----------



## blessedandfavoured

From everlasting to everlasting, Jehovah alone is God.  He is worthy of all praise!


----------



## newgrowth15

God is worthy  of our praise no matter how we feel.


----------



## newgrowth15

Praise God for family and friends.


----------



## Jphillips

Thank you Lord for giving me strength to go on.


----------



## blessedandfavoured

Praise God - forever He will be the Lamb upon the throne!


----------



## newgrowth15

Praise God for letting us know that if we draw near to Him, He will draw near to us.


----------



## newgrowth15

Praise God for the health and strength that He gives me on a daily basis.


----------



## Jphillips

I praise you Lord for your grace and mercy.


----------



## newgrowth15

I give all of the praise to God .


----------



## newgrowth15

Praise God for hearing us and for delivering us out of all our troubles. Psalm 34:6


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67

Mind blowing testimonies, jaw dropping miracles you do, you always come through for me Amazing God!


----------



## newgrowth15

Praise God for giving us His son, Jesus Christ .


----------



## newgrowth15

Praise God for giving us instructions for how to live through His Word.


----------



## newgrowth15

Praise God for caring enough about us to save us from our sins.


----------



## newgrowth15

Praise God for allowing us to think deeply about His word.


----------



## newgrowth15

Praise God for His prophetic promise to heal the nations.


----------



## Jphillips

I praise you Lord for providing me with your Holy Spirit to lead and guide me.


----------



## newgrowth15

I praise God for keeping me sane.


----------



## newgrowth15

Praise God for sending other believers to encourage me to never give up.


----------



## newgrowth15

Praise God for all of the blessings that have come out of tumultuous situations.


----------



## newgrowth15

Praise God for His favor that surrounds me.


----------



## newgrowth15

Praise God for giving us The Holy Spirit who dwells within us.


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67

Thank you Lord!


----------



## newgrowth15

Praise God for new life.


----------



## newgrowth15

Praise God for the power of His word.


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67

God is always good even when I don't understand.


----------



## newgrowth15

Iwanthealthyhair67 said:


> God is always good even when I don't understand.


@Iwanthealthyhair67, you have said a mouthful. Amen!


----------



## newgrowth15

Praise God that we can still recognize His goodness to us.


----------



## newgrowth15

Praise God for lifting our spirits when we remember how good He is to us.


----------



## newgrowth15

Praise God for choosing us.


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67

He is the Balm in Gilead!


----------



## newgrowth15

Praise God for preparing me to receive the blessings He has in store for me.


----------



## Jphillips

Thank you Lord for your forgiveness and for helping me to extend that same forgiveness to others.


----------



## newgrowth15

Praise God for being trustworthy.


----------



## newgrowth15

Regardless of the circumstances, praise The Lord.


----------



## newgrowth15

Praise God for sending Jesus Christ to take away all of our sins.


----------



## newgrowth15

Praise God for using us to touch the hearts of others.


----------



## newgrowth15

Praise God for His understanding of us.


----------



## newgrowth15

Praise God for giving us an opportunity to choose eternal life with Him.


----------



## newgrowth15

I find comfort in knowing that I can never disappoint God  -- this is praiseworthy.


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67

I thank God for his goodness and mercy today without it I would be consumed.


----------



## newgrowth15

Praise God for putting His precious promises in writing so that we may learn to trust and believe Him.


----------



## newgrowth15

Praise God for the truth of the gospel.


----------



## newgrowth15

"Prayer sends angels.  Praise sends God." Bill Winston


----------



## Jphillips

Thank you Lord for your provision.


----------



## newgrowth15

Praise God!  Jesus Christ is Risen.


----------



## newgrowth15

Jesus Christ has lost none whom The Father has given Him  -- praise God.


----------



## newgrowth15

Pray and then praise God for the answer, immediately.


----------



## newgrowth15

Praise God for the power He has given us over the enemy through Christ Jesus.


----------



## newgrowth15

Have you ever stopped to really reflect on how much God loves you? This should cause a loud praise break in your life, Amen!


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67

all praises be to the King of Kings for the Lord our God he is wonderful!


----------



## newgrowth15

God is great and greatly to be praised.


----------



## newgrowth15

Praise God for teaching us His ways.


----------



## newgrowth15

Jesus is my rock and I praise Him.


----------



## newgrowth15

Praise God for His generosity towards us.


----------



## newgrowth15

Praise God that we can be a blessing to others.


----------



## newgrowth15

Praise God for the tough times that make us stronger.


----------



## newgrowth15

Praise God for meeting us where we are and leading us to where He is.


----------



## newgrowth15

Praise God for drawing us to Himself through the Holy Spirit.


----------



## newgrowth15

Praise God for the assurance of His love.


----------



## newgrowth15

Jesus Christ is Alpha and Omega  -- praise God.


----------



## newgrowth15

God is faithful and praiseworthy.


----------



## newgrowth15

I seek to praise and to please God daily.


----------



## newgrowth15

Praise God for breathing His breath into us.


----------



## newgrowth15

I praise God for this day.


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67

Thank you Lord that your promises towards us are Yes and Amen!


----------



## newgrowth15

Praise God for confirming His word.


----------



## newgrowth15

Praise God for the overflow.


----------



## newgrowth15

Praise God for giving us our assignments.


----------



## newgrowth15

Praise God for His presence.


----------



## newgrowth15

Praise God for His guidance on a daily basis.


----------



## Jphillips

I praise you Lord for being my refuge and my  strength.


----------



## newgrowth15

Praise God for letting me walk with Him.


----------



## newgrowth15

God is my everything and I praise Him.


----------



## blessedandfavoured

Thank you Lord that your power and love are limitless.  Hallelujah be to the Holy Lamb of God forever and ever!


----------



## newgrowth15

Praise God for His mercy day and night.


----------



## newgrowth15

I praise God for the blessings to come.


----------



## newgrowth15

I praise God that I can depend on Him.


----------



## newgrowth15

I will praise the name of The Lord, for it is good.


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67

I thank God because he is fair and just.


----------



## newgrowth15

I praise God for saving my soul.


----------



## newgrowth15

I praise God for seeing beyond what men see.


----------



## newgrowth15

Praise God for His comfort.


----------



## Jphillips

Thank you Lord for giving me the strength and wisdom I need in every situation I face.


----------



## newgrowth15

Lord, please help me to praise You even when I don't feel like it.


----------



## newgrowth15

God is good.  Praise His holy name.


----------



## newgrowth15

God is worthy of our praise.


----------



## newgrowth15

Praise God for all that is good.


----------



## newgrowth15

God helps me to praise Him.


----------



## newgrowth15

Praise God for granting us access to come boldly before His throne of grace.


----------



## newgrowth15

I praise God because He can.


----------



## newgrowth15

All of my praise belongs to God.


----------



## Jphillips

Thank you Lord for blessing me to have a beautiful and healthy child. Lord, only you can provide such a gift.


----------



## newgrowth15

I can't praise God enough.


----------



## newgrowth15

Jphillips said:


> Thank you Lord for blessing me to have a beautiful and healthy child. Lord, only you can provide such a gift.


@Jphillips, congratulations on your new baby.  May God continue to pour out His blessings on you and your family.


----------



## Jphillips

newgrowth15 said:


> @Jphillips, congratulations on your new baby.  May God continue to pour out His blessings on you and your family.


Thank you so much.


----------



## newgrowth15

Praise God for His faithfulness.


----------



## newgrowth15

Praise God for perfecting us in Christ Jesus. Hebrews 10:14


----------



## newgrowth15

I worship God with my praise.


----------



## newgrowth15

Praise God for creating us in His image.


----------



## newgrowth15

Praise God for He is just.


----------



## newgrowth15

Praise God even when you don't know what to say.


----------



## newgrowth15

Praise God for inviting us into a relationship with Him.


----------



## newgrowth15

Praise God for drawing close to us when we invite Him in.


----------



## newgrowth15

Praise God for revealing more  of Himself to those who study His Word deeply.


----------



## newgrowth15

Praise God for a brand new opportunity on this day.


----------



## newgrowth15

I praise God for occupying my thoughts.


----------



## newgrowth15

Praise God for the finished work in Jesus Christ.


----------



## newgrowth15

Time flies -- praise God for the here and now.


----------



## newgrowth15

Praise God even on the bad days.


----------



## newgrowth15

Praise God for His faithfulness.


----------



## newgrowth15

Praise God because He is bigger than all of our problems.


----------



## newgrowth15

Praise God for His daily deliverance of us from dangers seen and unseen.


----------



## newgrowth15

Praise God for His patience.


----------



## newgrowth15

Praise God for being faithful to His promises.


----------



## newgrowth15

Praise God even when you are bored.


----------



## newgrowth15

Praise God for His longstanding patience.


----------



## newgrowth15

God's mercy is praiseworthy.


----------



## newgrowth15

God is the only one who is worthy of our praise.


----------



## newgrowth15

Praise God that we can learn from our mistakes.


----------



## newgrowth15

Praise God for people who do good to and for others.


----------



## newgrowth15

Praise God for His help.


----------



## newgrowth15

Praise God for rest.


----------



## newgrowth15

Praise God for His protection in the storm.


----------



## newgrowth15

Praise God in the beauty of His holiness.


----------



## newgrowth15

Praise God for a tongue to speak of His glory.


----------



## newgrowth15

Praise God for teaching me how to love so that I can love others as I love myself.


----------



## newgrowth15

God really is faithful -- praise Him.


----------



## newgrowth15

I will  praise God with my whole heart.


----------



## newgrowth15

Praise God for His righteousness.


----------



## newgrowth15

O magnify The Lord, He is worthy of our praise.


----------



## newgrowth15

Praise God for the breath in our bodies.


----------



## newgrowth15

Praise God for being my portion and my strength.


----------



## newgrowth15

Praise God for His presence.


----------



## newgrowth15

Praise God for the beauty of His holiness.


----------



## newgrowth15

Praise God for giving me life.


----------



## newgrowth15

God is worthy of all praise.


----------



## Jphillips

I praise You Lord, for You are the Great I Am.


----------



## newgrowth15

I worship and praise God.


----------



## newgrowth15

Praise God for chastening us when needed because He loves us.


----------



## newgrowth15

Praise God for His righteousness.


----------



## newgrowth15

Praise God for His abundant love toward us.


----------



## newgrowth15

Praise God for mental clarity.


----------



## newgrowth15

Praise God for His greatness.


----------



## newgrowth15

Praise God according to His righteousness.


----------



## newgrowth15

I will deliberately praise God.


----------



## newgrowth15

Praise God for His compassion on us.


----------



## newgrowth15

Praise God for time well spent with family and friends on Thanksgiving day.


----------



## newgrowth15

Praise God for His love for us.


----------



## newgrowth15

Praise God for His healing rouch.


----------



## newgrowth15

Praise God for the nice people He allows to enter into our lives.


----------



## newgrowth15

Praise God for revealing His word through the Holy Spirit .


----------



## blessedandfavoured

Thank you Lord, that Your Name is above all names.  Glory be to Your Holy Name for all eternity, amen.


----------



## newgrowth15

Praise God in the highs and in the lows.


----------



## newgrowth15

Praise God for allowing us to walk with Him.


----------



## newgrowth15

Praise God for mental clarity when we spend time with Him.


----------



## Shimmie

newgrowth15 said:


> Praise God for mental clarity when we spend time with Him.


In the Precious Holy Name of Jesus, Amen


----------



## newgrowth15

Praise God for becoming flesh and dwelling among us.


----------



## newgrowth15

Praise God for filling my heart with love for Him.


----------



## newgrowth15

I show my love for God in my praises to Him.


----------



## newgrowth15

Praise God for encouraging me to diligently seek him.


----------



## newgrowth15

Praise God for His Word and His words of wisdom.


----------



## blessedandfavoured

Let every created thing praise the Lord!


----------



## newgrowth15

blessedandfavoured said:


> Let every created thing praise the Lord!


Yes.  Let everything that has breath praise The Lord.


----------



## newgrowth15

Praise God for His holiness.


----------



## newgrowth15

Praise God for teaching me how to obey Him through His word.


----------



## newgrowth15

Praise God for allowing me to lean on Him for strength.


----------



## newgrowth15

Praise God for healing me.


----------



## newgrowth15

Praise God for thinking of us before He formed the universe.


----------



## newgrowth15

Praise God for drawing me back to Himself -- my first love.


----------



## newgrowth15

Praise God for new inspirations.


----------



## newgrowth15

Bless The Lord at all times.


----------



## Jphillips

I praise You Lord for answering my prayers according to your will.


----------



## newgrowth15

Praise God for His quick response to some of my prayers.


----------



## newgrowth15

Praise God for His presence.


----------



## newgrowth15

Praise God for His voice.


----------



## Jphillips

I praise you Lord for hearing my cry out to you..


----------



## newgrowth15

Praise God for giving me clarity of purpose.


----------

